# ==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for December 2015 round.<==



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

It seems we have to move onto new month with plenty of hopes so home this thread might help you all.

Latest list..
*261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1	
261313	70	19/11/2015	s7253672	
261313	65	11/11/2015	rob56	
261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz	
2613xx	65	12/11/2015	sunilch 
261311	65	12/11/2015	mariavino	
261313	65	16/11/2015	Suganya Narayanan	
261313	65	19/11/2015	Gagan	
261313	65	22/11/2015	VenugopalEkambaram	
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal	
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi	
2613xx	60	21/05/2015	sultanam	*

261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris	
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain	
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12	
261311	60	28/05/2015	rohansingh2333	
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01	
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia	
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj	
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015	
2613xx	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454	
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam	
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32	
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab	
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Subscribing...


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

jeba said:


> It seems we have to move onto new month with plenty of hopes so home this thread might help you all.
> 
> Latest list..
> 261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1
> ...



Hi Jeba, 

Thank you for creating the thread....

Hopefully we get invite in this thread itself...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

What is Bandaris status, I hope this round cleared at least till 25th May.


----------



## Kvbaskar (Sep 6, 2015)

Ask the best guys. Wishing you guys to get there invitation and celebrate this Christmas and coming new year, with more relaxed and bliss


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry did bandaris tell that he/she didn't get the invite?


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Jeba for creating this thread.

Subscribing..

Any one know the Dec invite date. I guess It would be 4/Dec/2015 and 18/Dec/2015 .


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I guess I would have no chance to get the invitation for 189 visa (as I will be turning to 60 points in January 13). I guess I will have to stick to NSW invitation as I will be becoming 65 points in January.


----------



## himanshu181in (Nov 22, 2015)

*2613111 Computer and Network Systems* applied *189*
*ACS* 2nd November 2015
*EOI *3rd November 2015
*PTE *- 10 points

*Total points 60*
Should I expect invite in this round??


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Aaargghhh! This round has been so irritating! :-|


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Thanks Jeba for creating this thread.
> 
> Subscribing..
> 
> Any one know the Dec invite date. I guess It would be 4/Dec/2015 and 18/Dec/2015 .


I think, Dec invite date may be 7th and 21st , because dibp might wanted to change to Monday invites as before, also it is 14 days from 23rd Nov..

Thoughts....


----------



## Bala.jr (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Please add me, ANZSCO - 261311 - 60 Points - EOI submitted - 16th June 2015.

Cheers,
Bala


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Add me to the list... Systems Analyst : 261112

Lets see when the December invites will be.. I am assuming there will be only one invite in December, hopefully 1st week - keeping the fact that then there will be a 3 week long XMAS holidays


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

hmmmmm


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

karthikr said:


> Add me to the list... Systems Analyst : 261112
> 
> Lets see when the December invites will be.. I am assuming there will be only one invite in December, hopefully 1st week - keeping the fact that then there will be a 3 week long XMAS holidays


Might not be the case I'm afraid... As last year there were 2 rounds in December


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

karthikr said:


> Add me to the list... Systems Analyst : 261112
> 
> Lets see when the December invites will be.. I am assuming there will be only one invite in December, hopefully 1st week - keeping the fact that then there will be a 3 week long XMAS holidays


Hi Karthik,

When comparing previous rounds, there was always 2 rounds in December.

And the dates were like 5th and 19th Dec in 2014; 2nd and 16th Dec in 2013

I terribly need 2 rounds in decmeber


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi Karthik,
> 
> When comparing previous rounds, there was always 2 rounds in December.
> 
> ...


Right... Hope its the 4th and 18th. High time 60 pointers got some advantage!


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi Karthik,
> 
> When comparing previous rounds, there was always 2 rounds in December.
> 
> ...



Yes Arun.. We all need 2 rounds every month.

Even Rahul confirmed that there will be 2 rounds.. So that's good to know...

Hopefully we all get invited in December invites:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Subscribing

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Subscribed 
Detail s
Point's: 60
Job code: 263111
EOI affect date:11/11/2015

263111 guys
Can you please add me to ur list.


----------



## nolan.tellis (Sep 9, 2015)

Plz add me to the List
2613 60 points 3rd July.

I have lost hopes. Advised my agent to apply for 190 too .


----------



## JAN84 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi admin,
Please add me
Skilled-Subclass-189: 263312(Telecommunication Network Engineer)
*01-Oct-15*-EA CDR Applied
*07-Oct-15*-EA +ve Response
*07-Oct-15*- EOI Submitted 60 pts


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,

From the recent conversation about the latest EOI results of 20/21st Nov, I see that couple of people for 261313 with 60 pts for 189 ( EOI submitted on 21st May 2015) have got the invites now/today.
As i have also submitted by EOI on 21st May - 60 pts for 261313, I haven't got an invite.
Would like to check in this forum if any one on 261313 with 60 pts ( EOI submitted on 21st May or Before ) haven't got an invite.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## swathi03 (Nov 13, 2014)

please add me to the dec round awaiting list. 

swathi
60 points
261312
doe: 6/6/2015


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

hari_aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> From the recent conversation about the latest EOI results of 20/21st Nov, I see that couple of people for 261313 with 60 pts for 189 ( EOI submitted on 21st May 2015) have got the invites now/today.
> As i have also submitted by EOI on 21st May - 60 pts for 261313, I haven't got an invite.
> ...


   

Check out the tracker - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit?pli=1#gid=1396160536


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Check out the tracker - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit?pli=1#gid=1396160536


I could not understand the logic behind the invites, this round they have cleared only 1.5 days, last invite it was 10 days.

3 days increased in due to system outage or whatever, and it decreased 60 pointers chances by 8.5 days...Something fishy

Its really scary to think about the future rounds...

Seriously 1.5 days of clearance....?


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

Subscribing.....
Very sad news, lost hopes


----------



## Nackarub (Nov 6, 2015)

60 points
ANZSCO Code 233512 mechanical engineering
EOI affect date:08/10/2015

can you guys add me to your list? Also a few days ago, I have seen an excel fıle to track other peoples status. Can anyone attach that link so I can see where I stand, when I might get my intitation.

Thank you in advance


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for December 2015 round.&lt;==*

Dec 4th and 18th should be the dates. 

Dec 4 might clear more 60 points hopefully as that round comes just 11 days after instead of usual 14 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

arun32 said:


> I could not understand the logic behind the invites, this round they have cleared only 1.5 days, last invite it was 10 days.
> 
> 3 days increased in due to system outage or whatever, and it decreased 60 pointers chances by 8.5 days...Something fishy
> 
> ...



I don't think there ll be anything 'fishy' over here.. The only fact would be there are more and more 60+ applicants flowing in (thanks to PTE compared to IELTS). And we have to wait till DIBP publishes the results to check how many 2613 invitations are issued.. In case, if it is in same numbers as like previous rounds, then there is something that 60 pointers should think about boosting their scores..!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

arun32 said:


> I could not understand the logic behind the invites, this round they have cleared only 1.5 days, last invite it was 10 days.
> 
> 3 days increased in due to system outage or whatever, and it decreased 60 pointers chances by 8.5 days...Something fishy
> 
> ...


True its depressing. Lets wait and see the results once it is published.
In that case next round is 3 days short i.e in 11 days. so hope it clears 18.5 days.

Be positive. (for people who submitted in june and july Only)


----------



## engmohamed (Nov 25, 2014)

Hope all the best for you all


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> True its depressing. Lets wait and see the results once it is published.
> In that case next round is 3 days short i.e in 11 days. so hope it clears 18.5 days.
> 
> Be positive. (for people who submitted in june and july Only)


There might be more density of people per day after May 20th due to last year NSW invitation so backlog clearance could slow down.


----------



## kaycieha (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi guyssss

Any chance anyone has 221111 eoi backlog clearance please?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

jeba said:


> There might be more density of people per day after May 20th due to last year NSW invitation so backlog clearance could slow down.


As someone wrote, are there people creating fake accounts with 65 points and restricting 60 pointers ..


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

For those creating dummy accounts, it will definitely be obvious as DIBP keeps track of all the invitations sent and the number of visa applications they receive so it won't be long before they know some stupid people are creating dummy accounts and that's just gonna make them take some drastic actions which won't favor a lot of people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

233512 EOI submitted on 17/11/2015 with 60 points...mechanical engineering.


Can anyone give a prospective date please. Missed the cut on 23/11


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Subscribing to the Thread..

I wish Dec round will clear good back log (esp for 60 Pointers).... Also i heard rounds after Jan/Feb clears 60 pointers quick...is that True? :confused2:


--------------------------------------------------------------
261313 189- 60 points DOE:09/09/2015


----------



## garybains (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey Guys, I have submitted my EOI on 13/10/15 with 60 in chef occupation. When should i be expecting the invitation? Please help


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> As someone wrote, are there people creating fake accounts with 65 points and restricting 60 pointers ..


That might just be a conspiracy theory... Possible but not probable!


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

The Waiting list:

30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
07/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer JAN84
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
08/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Nackarub
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990 


If your name is not on the list, with a non pro-rata occupation and you're still waiting for the next invites, kindly post your replies so that we can update the list (using the format above: EOI Date of Effect/ ANZSCO Occupation Code/ EOI Points/ Occupation Name and Your Forum Name) and help each other be informed of the updates. 

Thank You.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

jeba said:


> There might be more density of people per day after May 20th due to last year NSW invitation so backlog clearance could slow down.


Another point that I could think of was this - 
Last year the 2nd round of May was on 22nd, which eventually was also the round in which the quota for 2613xx was reached. So there is also a possibility that the number of people applying would be higher till 22 May... Hence the clearance of only 1.5 days. this along with an increase in 60+ applicants!

Just something that came into my mind...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for December 2015 round.&lt;==*



rahulnair said:


> Another point that I could think of was this -
> 
> Last year the 2nd round of May was on 22nd, which eventually was also the round in which the quota for 2613xx was reached. So there is also a possibility that the number of people applying would be higher till 22 May... Hence the clearance of only 1.5 days. this along with an increase in 60+ applicants!
> 
> ...



But people after may 22 with more than 65 pointers are cleared in july/Aug rounds.

Only ppl left would be 60 pointers like us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> But people after may 22 with more than 65 pointers are cleared in july/Aug rounds.
> 
> Only ppl left would be 60 pointers like us
> 
> ...


Yes - I was considering only 60 pointers - a larger number of 60 pointers who might have applied in the hope of getting through in the May 22 round... Maybe after this date, it might taper off and come back to normal


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

rahulnair said:


> Yes - I was considering only 60 pointers - a larger number of 60 pointers who might have applied in the hope of getting through in the May 22 round... Maybe after this date, it might taper off and come back to normal


So are you saying next rounds will have become normal?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> So are you saying next rounds will have become normal?


Maybe... Just maybe


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Just passed another sleepless night full of worries


----------



## mithrasujith (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi All... can someone guide me on the current backlogs for 261312 Developer Programmer category? i have logged my EOI with 60 points in August 2015... When can i expect for an invitation?


----------



## maddy21 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi,

Please add me.
28/10/2015 261311 60 System Analyst


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

vitofilip said:


> The Waiting list:
> 
> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
> ...


Hi,

Add me to the list pls.
EA: 29/06/2015
PTE A:16/11/2015 (L/88 R/90 S/90 W/83)- Overall 88 (20 points)
EOI: 19/11/2015
ANZSCO: 233914 Engineering Technologist - 60pts 

Any idea when will I get invited? Because I can see people with 65pts for Engineering Tech getting invited instantly but the 60 pointers are waiting from September ? So should I expect it in Jan or is there a chance I can get it on 4th Dec?

Thanks.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Guys bandaris has confirmed that he/she got the invitation so the cut off should be
at least 23rd May. This is a good news for 2613XX people.

*261313 80 13/11/2015 Galaxy1 
261313 70 19/11/2015 s7253672 
261313 65 11/11/2015 rob56 
261313 65 10/11/2015 move2oz 
2613xx 65 12/11/2015 sunilch 
261311 65 12/11/2015 mariavino 
261313 65 16/11/2015 Suganya Narayanan 
261313 65 19/11/2015 Gagan 
261313 65 22/11/2015 VenugopalEkambaram 
261313 60 20/05/2015 ndhal 
261313 60 21/05/2015 Lakhshmi 
2613xx 60 21/05/2015 sultanam 
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris *

261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain 
2613xx 60 27/05/2015 newUser12 
261311 60 28/05/2015 rohansingh2333 
261313 60 29/05/2015 Positive01 
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia 
261313 60 3/6/2015 Jeba 
261313 60 4/6/2015 Dhijaj 
261311 60 4/6/2015 Karthik8036 
261313 60 4/6/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 4/6/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015 
2613xx 60 5/6/2015 Chandana9454 
261313 60 8/6/2015 bharathjangam 
261313 60 9/6/2015 Arun32 
261313 60 9/6/2015 itsme121ab 
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

himanshu181in said:


> *2613111 Computer and Network Systems* applied *189*
> *ACS* 2nd November 2015
> *EOI *3rd November 2015
> *PTE *- 10 points
> ...



Did u put the eoi?


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

jeba said:


> Guys bandaris has confirmed that he/she got the invitation so the cut off should be
> at least 23rd May. This is a good news for 2613XX people.
> 
> *261313 80 13/11/2015 Galaxy1
> ...



Hi,

Please add me in the list .

261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Maybe... Just maybe


Dear rahulnair

I like your positive attitude, but in reality it looks something very odd as per the rounds in this financial year. And looks you will get invite if you sit in PTE and get 10/20 points under English. All other English tests are scrap like IELTS / TOEFL because its very rare that anyone got 10/20 points through them.


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

vitofilip said:


> The Waiting list:
> 
> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
> ...


Hi add me too. 

Eoi submitted - 20/10/2015
Anzsco code - 26311 (CN & SE)
Points - 60
Name - udeshi3002 

Thanks


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Ha ha ha... Thanks @myasirma!  Can't afford to be negative! Spent a sleepless night yesterday and woke up trying to be positive! If we start being negative, life will be hell!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

@jeba - That's confusing... Hari_aus with DoE as 21 may confirmed he didn't receive an invite... :|


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Just passed another sleepless night full of worries




Same here... But stay on bud... Stay positive!


----------



## ujern (Sep 14, 2015)

29/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer nerju


----------



## akh (Nov 5, 2015)

Please add me as well.

EOI: 10th Oct / 60 Points/ 233512 /Mechanical Engineer/akh



vitofilip said:


> The Waiting list:
> 
> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
> ...


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

jeba said:


> Guys bandaris has confirmed that he/she got the invitation so the cut off should be
> at least 23rd May. This is a good news for 2613XX people.
> 
> *261313 80 13/11/2015 Galaxy1
> ...



Hi Jeba,

Its a good news that Bandaris got the invite, but harris_aus dint get, though his doe was 21st may?

either bandaris points got increased to 65 or something wrong with haris_aus eoi submission

Bandaris please reply


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I guess I would have no chance to get the invitation for 189 visa (as I will be turning to 60 points in January 13). I guess I will have to stick to NSW invitation as I will be becoming 65 points in January.


If I was you I would resist PTE and improve my English score. I think you would get 79+


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello Guys, 

The list below are waiting for invite ; 

30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
07/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer JAN84
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
08/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Nackarub
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990


If any one needs to be added please ADD.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Enter the dragon..One more thread . Subscribing... 
Threads only got changing ,but no invite.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Enter the dragon..One more thread . Subscribing...
> Threads only got changing ,but no invite.


Please update your signature ; so everyone here will know whats your timeline.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

gnt said:


> Please update your signature ; so everyone here will know whats your timeline.


Did you get invited this time gnt?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

dedm said:


> Did you get invited this time gnt?


No dedm, I am hoping I will get it on 4th Dec Round.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

gnt said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> The list below are waiting for invite ;
> 
> ...


Did the list only move from 11/09 - 29/09 this round? It seems difficult to digest or did we have too many fake account invitations?


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi Jeba,
> 
> Its a good news that Bandaris got the invite, but harris_aus dint get, though his doe was 21st may?
> 
> ...



Thanks Jeba for the update on Bandaris Invite.
I would like to check if this scenario has happened any time that a 60 pointer on 261313( or for that matter on the same occupation/points) has got an invite ahead( Bandaris EOI submission date is 2 days after my EOI submission) of someone with same points/occupation.
I logged into Skillselect once again and verified that there is no change in status of the EOI submission.( ie no REJECT also ). It just says - The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Subscribing 
Hope all to get invitations in December


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Subscribing....


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

23/11/15 261311 75 Analyst Programmer prasannakp84
Please add me.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

hari_aus said:


> Thanks Jeba for the update on Bandaris Invite.
> I would like to check if this scenario has happened any time that a 60 pointer on 261313( or for that matter on the same occupation/points) has got an invite ahead( Bandaris EOI submission date is 2 days after my EOI submission) of someone with same points/occupation.
> I logged into Skillselect once again and verified that there is no change in status of the EOI submission.( ie no REJECT also ). It just says - The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points


Is your EOI comes to 60 including State sponsership?


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Is your EOI comes to 60 including State sponsership?


No, For 189 I have 60 points. There is no state sponsorship.


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

hari_aus said:


> Thanks Jeba for the update on Bandaris Invite.
> I would like to check if this scenario has happened any time that a 60 pointer on 261313( or for that matter on the same occupation/points) has got an invite ahead( Bandaris EOI submission date is 2 days after my EOI submission) of someone with same points/occupation.
> I logged into Skillselect once again and verified that there is no change in status of the EOI submission.( ie no REJECT also ). It just says - The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points


Does your EOI status on top right show "submitted"?


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

kaycieha said:


> Hi guyssss
> 
> Any chance anyone has 221111 eoi backlog clearance please?


No doesn't seem like it 

I'm still waiting too, 65 points EOI submitted 2 August.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

hari_aus said:


> No, For 189 I have 60 points. There is no state sponsorship.


Interesting. Don't know why you did not get the invite.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Is your EOI comes to 60 including State sponsership?



For SS , how someone expects in 189. . Might be not true


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

itsme121ab said:


> Does your EOI status on top right show "submitted"?



Yes it does show Submitted. Only thing is I have applied though consultant.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

hari_aus said:


> Yes it does show Submitted. Only thing is I have applied though consultant.


Check with the consultant and try to contact skill select if rverything is correct


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Check with the consultant and try to contact skill select if rverything is correct


Yes Dhijaj is right. Has your consultant shared the correspondence pdf with you?
May be that can help you with date of effect.

Contact skillselect. Hope the best happens.


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

PTE exam will not be accepted from January 2016 for EA 


https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faq


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Any 263111 candidates here with just 60 points. Please share your EOI date.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Updated List for NON - pro-rata :

30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
07/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer JAN84
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
08/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Nackarub
10/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer akh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> Updated List for NON - pro-rata :
> 
> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
> ...


I see alot of Engineering Technologist.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> Updated List for NON - pro-rata :
> 
> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
> ...


Can you add me please
11/11/15 263111 60 computer networks and systems


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Just realised it was added thank you


----------



## Chaudhry (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi All

I am new to this Forum. I really impressed by the Gurus who spend time to answer newbies queries.

Thanks for the time and effort. 

Visa: 189 | ANZSCO Code: 261313 | ACS: Cleared, Positive | 
IELTS: L8.0,R6.0,W6.0,S6.5 | 
EOI Submitted: *17-Sep-2015 with 189-60 Points* | 
AND 
EOI Submitted: *29-Oct-2015 with NSW - 190-65 points* |
Invitation: :fingerscrossed:
Visa Lodged:?
Medical:?
PCC:?
Grant:?


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

vitofilip said:


> The Waiting list:
> 
> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
> ...


19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 

Is there any information about backlog and waiting time for 233311 ?


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Updated List for NON - pro-rata :

30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
07/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer JAN84
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
08/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Nackarub
10/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer akh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

Also add me to the waiting list plz

233311 electrical engineer
Eoi submission: 19/11/2015 with 60 pts


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

qliz said:


> 19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz
> 
> Is there any information about backlog and waiting time for 233311 ?


ADDED YOU .. no news .. nothing yet ...


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

yctomi said:


> Also add me to the waiting list plz
> 
> 233311 electrical engineer
> Eoi submission: 19/11/2015 with 60 pts


added you 

30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
07/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer JAN84
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
08/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Nackarub
10/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer akh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer yctomi
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm


qliz said:


> vitofilip said:
> 
> 
> > The Waiting list:
> ...


Same date, same code. I think we have a slight chance to be invited in late Dec round. Hope for the best!


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

so far I don't get much info about 233311 .Hopefully won't be too long:fingerscrossed:


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

If


ahmedmawhoub said:


> yctomi said:
> 
> 
> > Also add me to the waiting list plz
> ...


 Thanks mate!


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes ! I was wondering where are the other 233311  Do update me if you have any news


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Check with the consultant and try to contact skill select if rverything is correct


Hi Hari_Aus, can you download the EOI correspondence from your skill select account, open the downloaded PDF and check what is the date submitted.


----------



## Abhishek.kaushik (Jun 5, 2015)

Guys

Have a question, i have filed for 189 with 261313 in june this year and as many of you still waiting for the invite, i had an ACS assessment done in june 2015 and by that time i was working with my previous organization (which i had left in July 2015) and have joined a new org in Aug 2015, i have updated my EOI and have put in the end date as 31st July to my previous job as it was not having any end date by the time i was filing for ACS,i have marked my experience from june to july 2015 as not relevent since it was not assessed by the ACS,

now the confusion is , Should i also add my new job to the EOI even if it is not assessed by the ACS ? will that make any difference to my EOI as and when i would be invited in the near future ? 



just wanted to ensure that i do not mess up anything in the meantime i am still waiting for the invite.

your views please ?

Thanks 
Abhishe


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Abhishek, 

Can you please also answer my question. Can you please download your EOI from skillselect as PDF , open and let me know whether it is showing EOI submitted as same date (June) or any other date. For me it is showing different EOI date, even I have modified my eoi after some but points not affect ed


----------



## gnshprasath (Jun 25, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> dhijaj said:
> 
> 
> > Check with the consultant and try to contact skill select if rverything is correct
> ...



Hi i had applied through an agent ...my agent just fwded an email saying that a skill select account had been created...should it say that it has been submitted?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes ask him your EOI points breadown document. If possible get EOI credentials. So that you can verify your EOI status.


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

gnshprasath said:


> Hi i had applied through an agent ...my agent just fwded an email saying that a skill select account had been created...should it say that it has been submitted?


Email account created doesnt mean, EOI has been submitted. Once your EOI gets submitted, your agent should forward you correspondence pdf. It contains details of your points and date of effect/ submission.

You can ask your consultant to provide skillselect user id and password to you.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

From the list these are 263111 candidates waiting for next round with 60 points

30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j


I am sure avi87 will get invited on Dec 4th.
I hope cozmopravesh and dedm too gets invited on Dec 4th.
Pray for powerful_j and myself.

Bottom line: Hope all of us get the invite


----------



## nirav3009 (Feb 16, 2014)

Pls add me in the waiting list

16/10/2015 263111 60 CN&SN nirav3009


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

nirav3009 said:


> Pls add me in the waiting list
> 
> 16/10/2015 263111 60 CN&SN nirav3009


Well I added in this list......

30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
16/10/2015 263111 60 CN&SN nirav3009
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*Fake EOI can be submitted*

All,

I do not want to propagate anything wrong in this forum nor give misdirection to any of the respected fellow mates. 

Today my friend created one separate email and EOI with 80 points. Please see below details. Sorry mates it was suspended after receiving email immediately for confirmation. We don't want to trouble any 60 pointers.

Actual name: Ranjit
Submitted name: Rajagopal

DOB: 05-05-1979
Submitted DOB: 12-12-1980

Blah Blah...

It is quite possible that one can create n number of EOIs without impacting individual status. I think we can't debate on whether can be submitted or punished for wrong creation. So it is clear that it can be submitted. 

I agree on that many people are getting thru PTE these days. It is not whether people get into or not. The question is actual volume of applications. This sudden surge of applicants itself raises serious doubts. It, this total applicants itself not in particular 60 pointers, was very very less last year when we compare with this year. You have to see total applicants to sense a feeling of this. 

PTE story tells different story. Not many people are getting thru in real world where I inquired during my test. When you attended test, please make friendship with few people get the pulse of how many times they are writing. PTE is started this year only. This raises serious question on PTE propaganda. Even messages can be created using dummy names without any references or details in this forum.

Think very seriously about this. We can't allow wrong business models,with the hope of something good, to harass and kill ordinary innocent people lives .

Now question is , what can be done about this. I think we should raise this issue to DIBP to see how many are actual numbers. What is their approach towards this. 

If you like this, please hit like button or PM me. We will do something collectively.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> I do not want to propagate anything wrong in this forum nor give misdirection to any of the respected fellow mates.
> 
> ...



All i know is that DIBP enquired my PTE scores very next day of my application.
So i guess defaulters with PTE can be identified immediately.

But of late i saw one common case or mistake committed by most of the entrants unknowingly regarding work experience.
"Here they apply for their entire work experience for example if a person have 5 years of work experience but according to ACS he is valid only for 3 years.But in my EOI application he is giving 5 years which will give him 10 points instead of 5."
These guys do get INVITED and dropped after he fails to submite ACS for 5 years.

I hope DIBP checks ACS/EA before sending ITA to any profile.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> All i know is that DIBP enquired my PTE scores very next day of my application.
> So i guess defaulters with PTE can be identified immediately.
> 
> But of late i saw one common case or mistake committed by most of the entrants unknowingly regarding work experience.
> ...


No they don't check. It is completely automated process. Batch job runs in the middle of the night. There is no one will be there in case of 189. Only in 190 cases they check.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> No they don't check. It is completely automated process. Batch job runs in the middle of the night. There is no one will be there in case of 189. Only in 190 cases they check.



Then its a big issue. ITA's can be evaluated and dropped later but it will flush 60 pointers. Can we raise this concern somehow to DIBP?


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Hari_Aus, can you download the EOI correspondence from your skill select account, open the downloaded PDF and check what is the date submitted.


@bharathjangam

I have downloaded the PDF from skillselect, it clearly shows the date EOI submitted as 21/05.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh ok ,then you should be back of agent and DBIP


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

I would leave this up to the gurus here.. but like to know if we can ask others to include number of attempts individual made to get the score?

I wrote PTE 3 times and cracked it 3rd time, after reviewing mistakes that i made in my previous attempts and i know 2 others guys who wrote PTE more than 7 times and did not score 69 in all quadrants...(obviously aiming for 189)

so i know its not easy to score, but at the same time if we prepare (correctly) its not hard either.

My suggestion to all 60 pointers is to see if you can boost your points in anyway.. if you have only PTE route (like me) then try and analyze the enabling skills section of your report and see where you are scoring low and try to improve...because higher the Enabling Skills, more the chances of clearing..

I do not want to make this a PTE thread, but just gave my inputs...

Waiting for the December invites


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Oh ok ,then you should be back of agent and DBIP


@bharathjangam : Did speak to the agent, he says at times it can happen that people get who have filed EOI after you can get an invite earlier ( even for same occupation/points). 
I wasn't really convinced, but the agents says to wait for the invite....


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

hari_aus said:


> @bharathjangam : Did speak to the agent, he says at times it can happen that people get who have filed EOI after you can get an invite earlier ( even for same occupation/points).
> 
> 
> I wasn't really convinced, but the agents says to wait for the invite....




That's completely wrong! Ahhh these agents... Is your date of effect too 21 may? Date of submission can be different from date of effect!


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Abhishek.kaushik said:


> Guys
> 
> Have a question, i have filed for 189 with 261313 in june this year and as many of you still waiting for the invite, i had an ACS assessment done in june 2015 and by that time i was working with my previous organization (which i had left in July 2015) and have joined a new org in Aug 2015, i have updated my EOI and have put in the end date as 31st July to my previous job as it was not having any end date by the time i was filing for ACS,i have marked my experience from june to july 2015 as not relevent since it was not assessed by the ACS,
> 
> ...


Dear Abhishek.kaushik

In my point of view it looks logical to reassess the work experience with new company as every episode assessed.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear Abhishek.kaushik
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would say... Mention your new experience but mark it as not relevant if you are not going to claim points for the same.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Fellows

Please find the following URL about PTE no more acceptable by Engineer Australia assessments only IELT and TOEFL, and expand the "Which English test results can I provide as part of my skills assessment?".

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faq


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows
> 
> Please find the following URL about PTE no more acceptable by Engineer Australia assessments only IELT and TOEFL, and expand the "Which English test results can I provide as part of my skills assessment?".
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faq


What is the impact on 189 invitation? Is it Aus team think this is totally flawed system.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

karthikr said:


> I would leave this up to the gurus here.. but like to know if we can ask others to include number of attempts individual made to get the score?
> 
> I wrote PTE 3 times and cracked it 3rd time, after reviewing mistakes that i made in my previous attempts and i know 2 others guys who wrote PTE more than 7 times and did not score 69 in all quadrants...(obviously aiming for 189)
> 
> ...



Well I wrote PTE once . I got decent scores . I did not join any training centres but subscribed to online test papers.

Writing - 78
Reading-70
Speaking-83
Listening-81

I advice following tips to test takers

PTE is not easy compared to IELTS
=====================
Yes you heard it right. PTE really requires you to be very good at ur vocabulary. According to me PTE will test your english skills better than IELTS.

TYPING FAST.......
============
Typing fast is really key to ur PTE success.If you type slow then beware.

Format
=====
PTE has got a different format. be properly aware of what is going to hit you in exam.Format is more tough than you imagine.

Disturbance
========
All candidates are pitted against each other in a test centre . With headphones & mike u need to undergo ur speaking and listening test at same time . So be prepared other students high pitched voices can ruin ur test.

Practice
======
Unlike IELTS we do not get books for practice. We have one official website where you can download by paying bucks.
There is another website tcyonline.com . You can practice questions here also. But again this is also not free.

Training centres
==========

Unlike IELTS . PTE training centres will really help you score better.


Conclusion
From what i observed . PTE is no cake walk . It is damn tough compared to IELTS but computerized correction will make the system less faulty and fraud proofed. I believe PTE correction is more liberal than IELTS.


I hope this will help some enthusiasts.

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> From the list these are 263111 candidates waiting for next round with 60 points
> 
> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement. Let's hope the 65 point queue decreases and ample of 60 point applicants get invited. Though, if the magical date was 29/09 this time around, it is unlikely that I would be invited but I'm certain avi87 and cozmopravesh would be.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

dedm said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. Let's hope the 65 point queue decreases and ample of 60 point applicants get invited. Though, if the magical date was 29/09 this time around, it is unlikely that I would be invited but I'm certain avi87 and cozmopravesh would be.


From the trend ........It should take maximum 2 months.
I hope it will just continue


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Well I wrote PTE once . I got decent scores . I did not join any training centres but subscribed to online test papers.
> 
> Writing - 78
> Reading-70
> ...


I don't entirely agree. Have a look their scoring guide and it clearly describes how it scores points. I made up "complex" sentences and hit hard on the word count to gain my marks.

I think it depends on each individual. Some people find it easier to answer to a human than a computer.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

dedm said:


> I don't entirely agree. Have a look their scoring guide and it clearly describes how it scores points. I made up "complex" sentences and hit hard on the word count to gain my marks.
> 
> I think it depends on each individual. Some people find it easier to answer to a human than a computer.



Mate I guess your comment is only drawn to my last few words "PTE is more liberal than IELTS" . Because I echoed the same thing what you told.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> What is the impact on 189 invitation? Is it Aus team think this is totally flawed system.


Currently it looks Engineering Australia understands something about PTE hopefully DIBP also make some better decision otherwise no hope for 60 pointers.


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Currently it looks Engineering Australia understands something about PTE hopefully DIBP also make some better decision otherwise no hope for 60 pointers.


In that case DIBP should eliminate IELTS for good , they´ve made lots of money already, time to modernize things.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Long list of 2613

261311	75	23/11/2015	prasannakp84	
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain	
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12	
261311	60	28/05/2015	rohansingh2333	
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01	
261313	60	29/05/2015	jsbhatia	
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj	
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015	
2613xx	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454	
261312	60	6/6/2015	Swathi	
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam	
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32	
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab	
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair	
261313	60	16/06/2015	Vaibhav Srivastava	
261313	60	16/06/2015	Bala.jr	
2613xx	60	16/06/2015	vutukuricm	
2613xx	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla	
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman	
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid	
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984	
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp	
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose	
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna	
261313	60	29/06/2015	risingmars	
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa	
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek	
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam	
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd	
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer	
2613xx	60	3/7/2015	nolan.tellis 
2613xx	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
2613xx	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar	
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince	
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae	
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07	
261313	60	13/7/2015	gurjitsingh	
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp	
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92	
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma	
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123	
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta	
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl	
2613xx	60	23/07/2015	greatwork	
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish	
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak	
261313	60	31/07/2015	skandhasv 
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76	
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985	
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi 
261313	60	5/8/2015	Aakash2012 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore	
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11	
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats	
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise	
261313	60	1/9/2015	rmathew_12	
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736	
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh	
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus	
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis	
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish	
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj	
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j	
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism	
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu	
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch	
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily	Got Vic Invitation
261313	60	21/09/2015	Saisakahi 
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime	
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy	
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma	
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81	
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis	
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling	
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29	
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m	
2613xx	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james	
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123	
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh	
261313	60	8/10/2015	srinivasyk	
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad	
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87	
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123	
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap	
261311	60	28/10/2015	maddy21	
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t	
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp	
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon	
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

afp85_19 said:


> In that case DIBP should eliminate IELTS for good , they´ve made lots of money already, time to modernize things.


Ielts and Toefl are still 2 most widely-used tests. We have to deal with it bro. And they are still reliable in many aspects.


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> What is the impact on 189 invitation? Is it Aus team think this is totally flawed system.


Ind2aus, have you got your PR? Why are you giving advice for people? What is your motivation?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

dannyduke said:


> Ind2aus, have you got your PR? Why are you giving advice for people? What is your motivation?


I think he has an immigration agency


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> I do not want to propagate anything wrong in this forum nor give misdirection to any of the respected fellow mates.
> 
> ...



All I can say is that, DIBP will benchmark the number of invitations sent to the number of Actual visa applications received. So if a total of 1000 invitation were sent and 200 actual visa application was received then it will be clear to DIBP that people are creating dummy accounts to submit EOIs and nobody know what drastic step DIBP will take towards that. So I will advise whoever is creating dummy account to stop it as it won't benefit no one. Thanks all I can say


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

So I agree with you @indy2aus let's raise it with DIBP so they are informed of it and do something about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> I do not want to propagate anything wrong in this forum nor give misdirection to any of the respected fellow mates.
> 
> ...



@indy2aus I just checked your signature, you were the one who said you will create dummy accounts below is your post in the previous thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=8769146

Are you trying to device people with this your post now when it was you who clearly started the whole thing you should be the one reporting yourself to DIBP



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

*Nalinkumar*

Telephone 133177
Please complaint against PTE exam in the above said link

I got PTE Exam 8 each..I am sure that ..can't achieve this score in IELTS..attempted 4 times

IELTS R-6.6 w-5.5 l-6.6 S 6

I got PR within 20 days, upload all doc in front even form 80 aswell....

My friend called DIBT and they are telling that its in consideration and review for PTE exam..

Untill n unless if didnt get any official info..please dont give any false info....


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

*How they decide who to invite first*

Just a quick check guys , I'm kinda confused with the invitation system . As far as I know, if same points same occupation then the one submitted earlier will get invitation first.

But what if a person scored 60 points and EOI submitted in October , and another one scored 65 points submitted EOI in November , are they going to issue it to the higher pointers and just let the 60 pointers wait ? What if in December there is 70 points , forever never ending story?


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> That's completely wrong! Ahhh these agents... Is your date of effect too 21 may? Date of submission can be different from date of effect!



@rahulnair - Date submitted is 21/05 showing clearly in the PDF.
Is there a separate one called "Date of Effect' as I did not see that in any of the 3 PDF's I have downloaded from Skillselect after logging in.
If yes, how/where do you check for 'Date of effect"? Many thanks!!


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

hi guys 
233512 Mechanical Engineer 60 points submitted on 17/11/2015. 
From the rends i guess the invitation will be in the second round of January? Right? 
can someone tell if i am predicting it correctly or no ?


----------



## kenji1903 (Sep 17, 2015)

qliz said:


> Just a quick check guys , I'm kinda confused with the invitation system . As far as I know, if same points same occupation then the one submitted earlier will get invitation first.
> 
> But what if a person scored 60 points and EOI submitted in October , and another one scored 65 points submitted EOI in November , are they going to issue it to the higher pointers and just let the 60 pointers wait ? What if in December there is 70 points , forever never ending story?


not sure if anyone really knows the exact invitation criteria, those with higher points will definitely be scooped up first, then i'm guessing the occupation will follow... maybe country of origin, etc, who knows 

you are right, i noticed EOIs with 60 points have been waiting for at least 2 months... my friend submitted with 65 points and got invited in 2 days


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

kenji1903 said:


> not sure if anyone really knows the exact invitation criteria, those with higher points will definitely be scooped up first, then i'm guessing the occupation will follow... maybe country of origin, etc, who knows
> 
> you are right, i noticed EOIs with 60 points have been waiting for at least 2 months... my friend submitted with 65 points and got invited in 2 days


So all we gonna do is wait :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gnshprasath (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi experts based on which date does one get invited , is it the date of effect or the date of submission


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

hari_aus said:


> @rahulnair - Date submitted is 21/05 showing clearly in the PDF.
> 
> 
> Is there a separate one called "Date of Effect' as I did not see that in any of the 3 PDF's I have downloaded from Skillselect after logging in.
> ...




Yes there should be a date of effect mentioned in small letters on the pdf for points calculation. Date of submission is when ur eoi was submitted. Date of effect is the time and date at which you become eligible for the points you are claiming.. It may change depending on increase/decrease of points due to various factors such as work experience, age, etc.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

gnshprasath said:


> Hi experts based on which date does one get invited , is it the date of effect or the date of submission




Date of effect


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

qliz said:


> So all we gonna do is wait :fingerscrossed:





The only parameters which are considered are - Points and date of effect in case of a tie for points.

Pro-rata occupations are invited in limited numbers every round to maintain availability throughout the year... Nationality, race, etc doesn't come into the picture at all.


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Subscribing....


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

hari_aus said:


> @rahulnair - Date submitted is 21/05 showing clearly in the PDF.
> Is there a separate one called "Date of Effect' as I did not see that in any of the 3 PDF's I have downloaded from Skillselect after logging in.
> If yes, how/where do you check for 'Date of effect"? Many thanks!!


You can find date of effect in your points sheet (pdf file). This should have been provided to you by your consultant. 

I am attaching a sample screenshot of date of effect from the points sheet.


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

itsme121ab said:


> You can find date of effect in your points sheet (pdf file). This should have been provided to you by your consultant.
> 
> I am attaching a sample screenshot of date of effect from the points sheet.


@itsme121ab & @rahul

Thanks a lot for your input and screenshot.
I downloaded the points breakdown and found the "Date of effect."

The date of Submission - 21/05/2015
Date of Effect - 17/06/2015

( Note - I haven't made any change to the application once it was submitted on 21/05, so not sure why there is a different "date of Effect? ")

Now the questions that I have is

1- Are all your Date of Submission and "Date of Effect" the same? ( because mine is showing 2 different dates)
2. Is the "date of effect" updated by the system automatically or by consultant/self?
3. When each member of the forum mentions about his/her "Date of Submission of EOI" - are all of you referring to "Date of Effect"


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

qliz said:


> Just a quick check guys , I'm kinda confused with the invitation system . As far as I know, if same points same occupation then the one submitted earlier will get invitation first.
> 
> But what if a person scored 60 points and EOI submitted in October , and another one scored 65 points submitted EOI in November , are they going to issue it to the higher pointers and just let the 60 pointers wait ? What if in December there is 70 points , forever never ending story?


At the time of invitation round, invitations are sent to high pointers first, if there are few ppl with high point then they are invited first, if there is rush of persons with same score (for eg 60) then invite is sent to the one who has submitted EOI earlier,

i heard for one occupation code invite moved just by 4 days(i.e from 19th May to 23rd May) as there is rush of 60 pointers, in that same occupation code, ppl who submitted 
with 65 or 70 even on 17/11/15 received the invite in this round


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

hari_aus said:


> @itsme121ab & @rahul
> 
> Thanks a lot for your input and screenshot.
> I downloaded the points breakdown and found the "Date of effect."
> ...



The time and date of effect of your EOI, is the date and time you submitted your EOI or the latest date and time you updated your EOI causing your eligibility or points score to change.
That is the date when system confirms that you have 60 or XX points. 

1. For me, my date of submission and date of effect is same because I created the profile, submitted my info and eoi at one go.

2. Date of effect is updated by the system automatically when your points are 60 or XX. Please check with your consultant. Did he/ she submit your complete profile in one go or kept on making changes.

3. I think everyone refers to their EOI's date of effect.

Do not be disheartened by increase in wait period for your invitation. Wish you good luck.


----------



## maddy21 (Oct 26, 2015)

gnt said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> The list below are waiting for invite ;
> 
> ...




Hi Please add me 
28/10/15 261311 60 System Analysts


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

itsme121ab said:


> The time and date of effect of your EOI, is the date and time you submitted your EOI or the latest date and time you updated your EOI causing your eligibility or points score to change.
> That is the date when system confirms that you have 60 or XX points.
> 
> 1. For me, my date of submission and date of effect is same because I created the profile, submitted my info and eoi at one go.
> ...


****

@itsme121ab 

This now explains the confusion because otherwise it was slightly defying the logic.
Now the hope is not lost, just that more delay because of this difference between " Effective date" and submission date.  
Appreciate your help!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

hari_aus said:


> @itsme121ab & @rahul
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Everyone ideally should refer to the DOE! Check with your agent... He has been misleading you. Do ask for a plausible explanation because you should have had you invitation by now!


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

For me DOE : June 8 2015, submitted: June 8 2015. But when I download the PDF, it is showing Oct 1 2015( I have modified my on Oct 1st but points not changed). So I hope I will get my invitation next round.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> For me DOE : June 8 2015, submitted: June 8 2015. But when I download the PDF, it is showing Oct 1 2015( I have modified my on Oct 1st but points not changed). So I hope I will get my invitation next round.


Luckily My agent did not mess it up.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

bharathjangam said:


> For me DOE : June 8 2015, submitted: June 8 2015. But when I download the PDF, it is showing Oct 1 2015( I have modified my on Oct 1st but points not changed). So I hope I will get my invitation next round.


After reading this thread i went to check and my DOE is 19 - june (my birthday) Dont know why is this updated though there was no change in points on my birthday.
I submitted on 4th June.

Confusing.


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi All,
Can any brainer help me out.

2613111 Computer and Network Systems applied 190 (NSW)
ACS 2nd November 2014
EOI 23rd March 2015
IELTS 7.5
Age 40 ( At the time of EOI)

What can be the reason i am yet to get an invite? Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> After reading this thread i went to check and my DOE is 19 - june (my birthday) Dont know why is this updated though there was no change in points on my birthday.
> I submitted on 4th June.
> 
> Confusing.


Hey Dhijaj, sorry for that sad news, check in correspondence tab, it maintains history , see why happened so.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

bharathjangam said:


> For me DOE : June 8 2015, submitted: June 8 2015. But when I download the PDF, it is showing Oct 1 2015( I have modified my on Oct 1st but points not changed). So I hope I will get my invitation next round.


So your updated too?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> So your updated too?


I have corrected my PTE score on oct1st, but total points claimed still same, So my EOI effective date is still same I.e June 8


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> I have corrected my PTE score on oct1st, but total points claimed still same, So my EOI effective date is still same I.e June 8



@dhijaj - My DOE has got updated in the points breakdown sheet the same was as your case( based on the birth date)

DOE on the main screen after login to Skillselect still shows 21/05.( same as Date of submission)

@bharathjangam - Note that DOE might appear differently on the login screen of skillselect vs the PDF file for points breakdown.


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> I have corrected my PTE score on oct1st, but total points claimed still same, So my EOI effective date is still same I.e June 8


@dhijaj - My DOE has got updated in the points breakdown PDF sheet the same was as your case( based on the birth date even though Date of submission was 21/05)

DOE on the main screen after login to Skillselect still shows 21/05.( same as Date of submission)

@bharathjangam - Note that DOE might appear differently on the login screen of skillselect vs the PDF file for points breakdown.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

This is strange and confusing! Why would the doe be affected when there is no change in points?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

hari_aus said:


> @dhijaj - My DOE has got updated in the points breakdown PDF sheet the same was as your case( based on the birth date even though Date of submission was 21/05)
> 
> DOE on the main screen after login to Skillselect still shows 21/05.( same as Date of submission)
> 
> @bharathjangam - Note that DOE might appear differently on the login screen of skillselect vs the PDF file for points breakdown.


Hi Hari_Aus,
I have verified in EOI points breadown PDF(first row in table), Effective date it is showing 8 june. So I am relax ed now. Thank you.


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

[email protected]
3:29 PM (6 minutes ago)

to me 
https://www.border.gov.au/about/con...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service


Important Notice: The content of this email is intended only for use by the individual or entity to whom it is addressed. If you have received this email by mistake, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged and/or copyright information. 

Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. DIBP respects your privacy and has obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. 

Unsolicited commercial emails MUST NOT be sent to the originator of this email.


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

*Points Update*

Hi Friends

Can someone help me with below query?

i have submitted EOI with 60 (claiming 5 points for Onshore Experience)

My onshore Experience will be three years after dec 2015, i.e 10 Points.

*Do i need to update my EOI in JAN (or) the points will be changed automatically to 65?*

P.S I left Date To field empty.


----------



## Siam (Nov 24, 2015)

At Dhijaj
Bro my EoI date of effect was 18th August 2015, but I had my birthday on 4th sept, so after 4th sept when I saw the date of effect in the pdf file was showing 4th September even though the main page was showing 18th August. I was scared as well, but I got my invite on 6th November round and it was clearly mentioned that my Date of effect was 18th August. So, bro just chill,; you EoI DOE is still the same even though the pdf one is showing different. I guess it s just that your age has changed and not necessarily your points. To everyone, the main thing what matters is DOE on the main page. Peace out.


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

[email protected]
3:29 PM (6 minutes ago)

IF YOU HAVE ANY COMPLAINTS PLEASE FOLLOW THE BELOW LINK...

Complaints like dummy ,,fake EOI ....PTE etc

to me 
https://www.border.gov.au/about/con...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service


Important Notice: The content of this email is intended only for use by the individual or entity to whom it is addressed. If you have received this email by mistake, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged and/or copyright information. 

Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. DIBP respects your privacy and has obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. 

Unsolicited commercial emails MUST NOT be sent to the originator of this email.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

perthwa1 said:


> [email protected]
> 3:29 PM (6 minutes ago)
> 
> to me
> ...



Maybe we can report people creating dummy account here. What do you think?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Can someone help me with below query?
> 
> ...


It should assess in ACS then you can make it.....The experience which we are update based on ACS...

update of EOI is client responsibility...it will not do anything Automatically....its clearly mentioned the rules in website....

If your onsite experience in 3 yrs then you will get 10 point and the same experience will minus and remain experience will count the offshore....that also may deduct 2yrs form Acs assessment....if you are Degree not in Computer thay may deduct 4 yrs......


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Nalin*

It should assess in ACS then you can make it.....The experience which we are update based on ACS...

update of EOI is client responsibility...it will not do anything Automatically....its clearly mentioned the rules in website....

If your onsite experience in 3 yrs then you will get 10 point and the same experience will minus and remain experience will count the offshore....that also may deduct 2yrs form Acs assessment....if you are Degree not in Computer thay may deduct 4 yrs......


----------



## Siam (Nov 24, 2015)

*Doe*

At Dhijaj
Bro my EoI date of effect was 18th August 2015, but I had my birthday on 4th September, so after 4th sept when I saw the date of effect in the pdf file, it was showing 4th September even though the main page was showing 18th August. I was scared as well, but I got my invite on 6th November round and it was clearly mentioned that my Date of effect was 18th August. So, bro just chill,; you EoI DOE is still the same even though the pdf one is showing different. I guess it's just that your age has changed and not necessarily your points. To everyone, the main thing what matters is DOE on the main page. Peace out.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Siam said:


> At Dhijaj
> Bro my EoI date of effect was 18th August 2015, but I had my birthday on 4th September, so after 4th sept when I saw the date of effect in the pdf file, it was showing 4th September even though the main page was showing 18th August. I was scared as well, but I got my invite on 6th November round and it was clearly mentioned that my Date of effect was 18th August. So, bro just chill,; you EoI DOE is still the same even though the pdf one is showing different. I guess it's just that your age has changed and not necessarily your points. To everyone, the main thing what matters is DOE on the main page. Peace out.


Hi Siam, what is you Anzso code and how many points you have ?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

hari_aus said:


> @dhijaj - My DOE has got updated in the points breakdown PDF sheet the same was as your case( based on the birth date even though Date of submission was 21/05)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm so i wont get invite any soon as i expected... Disgusting...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siam (Nov 24, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Siam, what is you Anzso code and how many points you have ?


233914 Engineering Technologist
Points: 60
EOI DOE: 18th August 2015


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Hmmm so i wont get invite any soon as i expected... Disgusting...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check with dbip, why the it got changed


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Siam said:


> 233914 Engineering Technologist
> 
> Points: 60
> 
> EOI DOE: 18th August 2015



Thats making me relax a bit but why did hari_aus didnt get the invite. Its confusing... Anyway am going to put down my expectations. Though not bad. 15 days difference


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siam (Nov 24, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Thats making me relax a bit but why did hari_aus didnt get the invite. Its confusing... Anyway am going to put down my expectations. Though not bad. 15 days difference
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro one possible reason can be hari_aus' points changed because of his birthday? turned 25 or 33?:confused2:


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

Siam said:


> Bro one possible reason can be hari_aus' points changed because of his birthday? turned 25 or 33?:confused2:


@Siam.. No change in points due to birth date.It remains same at 60.


----------



## Siam (Nov 24, 2015)

hari_aus said:


> @Siam.. No change in points due to birth date.It remains same at 60.


Hi is it possible for you to take up the matter with Skill select team when they publish the 23rd November round? It seems you were hard done by. Anyways chin up champ, your time will surely come. Good luck.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Siam said:


> 233914 Engineering Technologist
> Points: 60
> EOI DOE: 18th August 2015


Oh ok, in that case Dhijaj should receive the invitation in the next round unless there are more 65 pointers.


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Siam, I did read your message in the forum. I would like to clarify few doubts.

My EOI date is 19th Sept.. I am turning 33 on Dec 14th... I am highly worried whether I would get invite or not or will I get my invitation by Dec... ICT BUSINESS ANALYST... invited till August 27th only. 22 days to move to get my invite... Please advise how come when age changes the EOI date is not changed for u... have you crossed 33 so point decreased or moved to 25 so that point increased.

Your response would really help a lot...



Siam said:


> Bro one possible reason can be hari_aus' points changed because of his birthday? turned 25 or 33?:confused2:


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Hmmm so i wont get invite any soon as i expected... Disgusting...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After reading all this, I checked my EOI pdf, it says my date of effect is changed to my birthday which weeks and weeks after my actual date of effect - 9 June.

Does this mean my invite will be based on my latest date of effect - July?

There is no difference in my points though.


----------



## Siam (Nov 24, 2015)

mgkarthick said:


> Hi Siam, I did read your message in the forum. I would like to clarify few doubts.
> 
> My EOI date is 19th Sept.. I am turning 33 on Dec 14th... I am highly worried whether I would get invite or not or will I get my invitation by Dec... ICT BUSINESS ANALYST... invited till August 27th only. 22 days to move to get my invite... Please advise how come when age changes the EOI date is not changed for u... have you crossed 33 so point decreased or moved to 25 so that point increased.
> 
> Your response would really help a lot...


Hi mgkarthick
Nah if I turned 25 or 33, in that case surely the DOE would change on the main page as it would change my points. I turned 28, so no change in points. Hope it clears your query and I am not sure about ICT as it is pro-rata occupation as far as I know. I wish u all the luck for the invite before you hit 33.


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> After reading this thread i went to check and my DOE is 19 - june (my birthday) Dont know why is this updated though there was no change in points on my birthday.
> I submitted on 4th June.
> 
> Confusing.


same thing


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Guys what is the big deal with date of effect in eoi? What's that means?


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Please make a complaint against some people make Dummy EOI....65 points ....thats what not getting invitation for 60 pointers

Please use below mail..
https://www.border.gov.au/about/con...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Please make a complaint against some people make Dummy EOI....65 points ....thats what not getting invitation for 60 pointers

Please use below mail..
https://www.border.gov.au/about/con...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Nalin*

https://www.border.gov.au/about/con...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

perthwa1 said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback/compliments-complaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service


We can give complaint , but how do we know who is doing this ?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Meanwhile, waiting for skillselect to update 23 November round results and next round schedule.


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

perthwa1 said:


> It should assess in ACS then you can make it.....The experience which we are update based on ACS...
> 
> update of EOI is client responsibility...it will not do anything Automatically....its clearly mentioned the rules in website....
> 
> If your onsite experience in 3 yrs then you will get 10 point and the same experience will minus and remain experience will count the offshore....that also may deduct 2yrs form Acs assessment....if you are Degree not in Computer thay may deduct 4 yrs......


Thanks
ACS has accessed my skills until July 2015 and i am still working same company..Does that mean i need to redo ACS?
ACS Letter says employment after Jan 2013 is relevant for skilled migration (this is after deducting 4years of my employment.

So if i leave my EOI as it is... does the point automatically change after DEC 2015 (or) i need to update?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

itsme121ab said:


> After reading all this, I checked my EOI pdf, it says my date of effect is changed to my birthday which weeks and weeks after my actual date of effect - 9 June.
> 
> Does this mean my invite will be based on my latest date of effect - July?
> 
> There is no difference in my points though.


Ignore the date in the pdf. The date that you see on screen is the date that the system considers.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amarjagadish said:


> Thanks
> ACS has accessed my skills until July 2015 and i am still working same company..Does that mean i need to redo ACS?
> ACS Letter says employment after Jan 2013 is relevant for skilled migration (this is after deducting 4years of my employment.
> 
> So if i leave my EOI as it is... does the point automatically change after DEC 2015 (or) i need to update?


You don't have to redo ACS. In your visa application, you will have to submit 2 job references: the one that you had given to ACS for the assessment and a new one to cover the time period between your ACS assessment till invitation.

System will auto-increase your points if you have left the ToDate for current employment as blank in your EOI.


----------



## anhhoang (Oct 23, 2015)

vitofilip said:


> The Waiting list:
> 
> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
> ...


Add me in too
12/10/2015 252611 60 points Podiatrist anhhoang
it doesn't seem to be any podiatrist here... does anyone know any information about this occupation at all (apparently besides it is non pro-rata occupation )?


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Ignore the date in the pdf. The date that you see on screen is the date that the system considers.


Thanks Keeda. Hari_aus, you can also clarify your doubt.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

udeshi3002 said:


> Guys what is the big deal with date of effect in eoi? What's that means?


In simple words, consider this as a queue/ waiting-list and DOE is your place in this queue. The earlier you have submitted the EOI, earlier is your DOE and you thus are ahead in the queue.
There are different queues- like those for 65 pointers, 70 pointers, etc. Consider these to be high priority ones and they get a ticket to enter first (higher points and earlier dates among themselves first). Only after these are exhausted, and provided there still are seats left, those with 60 points are chosen based on their DOE (earlier ones get an entry first).


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

After going through the thread, I am extremely confused now. Has anyone solved the mystery as to why hari_aus hasn't received the invite but bandaris received it?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Ignore the date in the pdf. The date that you see on screen is the date that the system considers.


Thanks for the clarification Keeda.


Hopefully they send invites based on my DOE june 4.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Guys I heard that immigration dept started accepting combined results of IELTS and TOEFL from Jan 2016.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

jsbhatia said:


> After going through the thread, I am extremely confused now. Has anyone solved the mystery as to why hari_aus hasn't received the invite but bandaris received it?


Waitin for Invite is like a mystry itself... But day by day we are getting new information, threats, scare, anxiety to different levels...

Sometimes i feel i would have submitted EOI incorrectly


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

imrahul86 said:


> Guys I heard that immigration dept started accepting combined results of IELTS and TOEFL from Jan 2016.


No. That is not true.


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Guys I heard that immigration dept started accepting combined results of IELTS and TOEFL from Jan 2016.


what do you mean by combined results ? Meaning IELTS if have 10 points and TOEFL 10 points then have 20 points?


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> In simple words, consider this as a queue/ waiting-list and DOE is your place in this queue. The earlier you have submitted the EOI, earlier is your DOE and you thus are ahead in the queue.
> There are different queues- like those for 65 pointers, 70 pointers, etc. Consider these to be high priority ones and they get a ticket to enter first (higher points and earlier dates among themselves first). Only after these are exhausted, and provided there still are seats left, those with 60 points are chosen based on their DOE (earlier ones get an entry first).


@KeeDa

Thanks for the information, but in that case my points for 261313 is 60 DOE is 21st May and last invite was sent for a person who has his DOE as 23rd May but I have not received one yet. So do you think its normal and my application has some issue? Status still shows as submitted .


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hari_aus said:


> @Siam.. No change in points due to birth date.It remains same at 60.


Is your DOE as seen on the screen earlier than the last person (bandaris I think) to have got invited in the same occupation? What about the status on the top right? Does it say SUBMITTED?

And are we really sure bandaris is still at 60 points? Maybe points increased due to work experience or age?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hari_aus said:


> @KeeDa
> 
> Thanks for the information, but in that case my points for 261313 is 60 DOE is 21st May and last invite was sent for a person who has his DOE as 23rd May but I have not received one yet. So do you think its normal and my application has some issue? Status still shows as submitted .


Hard to believe this. Can you show me this? We can get into a teamviewer or skype screen sharing session. You can PM me your contact details.


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You don't have to redo ACS. In your visa application, you will have to submit 2 job references: the one that you had given to ACS for the assessment and a new one to cover the time period between your ACS assessment till invitation.
> 
> System will auto-increase your points if you have left the ToDate for current employment as blank in your EOI.


Thanks KeeDa, Your awesome as always....
As i am working in same company through out...i shall provide payslips through out my employment.. I hope that will suffice.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

qliz said:


> what do you mean by combined results ? Meaning IELTS if have 10 points and TOEFL 10 points then have 20 points?


Nope one of the agent says. You can provide 2-3 valid results which can give combined results of pass mark.
For example If a person requires 7 in all IELTS sections.
He writes exam in June .His cores are L-8 S-7 R-7 w-6
So screwed......
Now he writes again in OCT. His scores are L-7 s-7 W-7 R-6.5

Now in both cases he is not eligible for application.
But if you combine these results according to my agent new scores will be....

L-8
S-7
R-7
W-7

Valid from 2016.......


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amarjagadish said:


> Thanks KeeDa, Your awesome as always....
> As i am working in same company through out...i shall provide payslips through out my employment.. I hope that will suffice.


No. Just payslips won't suffice. Payslips only prove that you were being paid. You still need a new employer reference/ statutory declaration (similar to the one you gave for assessment) to cover the time period after ACS till invitation date (or current visa filing date) so as to prove that you received those payslips/ payment as part of your skilled employment in the same occupation, and thus to prove that you rightfully deserved those additional points.


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Waitin for Invite is like a mystry itself... But day by day we are getting new information, threats, scare, anxiety to different levels...
> 
> Sometimes i feel i would have submitted EOI incorrectly


Ditto :juggle:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

imrahul86 said:


> Nope one of the agent says. You can provide 2-3 valid results which can give combined results of pass mark.
> For example If a person requires 7 in all IELTS sections.
> He writes exam in June .His cores are L-8 S-7 R-7 w-6
> So screwed......
> ...


At least as of today, the EOI system has only one field to enter one English test result ID, and I haven't seen any official statement from DIBP regarding this combined thing. I am subscribed to immiblog, their facebook, twitter, linkedin, etc. feeds and I haven't seen any such official statement from them yet.


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> No. Just payslips won't suffice. Payslips only prove that you were being paid. You still need a new employer reference/ statutory declaration (similar to the one you gave for assessment) to cover the time period after ACS till invitation date (or current visa filing date) so as to prove that you received those payslips/ payment as part of your skilled employment in the same occupation, and thus to prove that you rightfully deserved those additional points.


As far as I know , I've provided job reference letter with company letterhead and payslip and Engineers Australia has approved it in earlier stage and the result is positive. And now my agent has submitted my EOI. 

Keeda, I've seen from your signature that previously u have another job verification after EOI invited. May i know what is this about? Because currently I'm not working . Will this affect my application after I get an invitation later on?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

qliz said:


> As far as I know , I've provided job reference letter with company letterhead and payslip and Engineers Australia has approved it in earlier stage and the result is positive. And now my agent has submitted my EOI.


The above discussions were about additional points gained through employment after the assessment period.



qliz said:


> Keeda, I've seen from your signature that previously u have another job verification after EOI invited. May i know what is this about? Because currently I'm not working . Will this affect my application after I get an invitation later on?


My job verification: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-97.html#post8287386

Some other verification examples:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-97.html#post8287386

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-843.html#post8295746

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-applicants-status-188.html#post8466362

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8603153-post12.html


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8322-employment-verification-please-help.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...verification-please-urgent-help-required.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7787186-post5763.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/895498-reference-letter-verification.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/798138-employment-verification.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8574122-post680.html


__________________
Edit: ^^ Post#3000 :thumb:
__________________


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> At least as of today, the EOI system has only one field to enter one English test result ID, and I haven't seen any official statement from DIBP regarding this combined thing. I am subscribed to immiblog, their facebook, twitter, linkedin, etc. feeds and I haven't seen any such official statement from them yet.


Then its a good news. I dont want it to happen either......


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> The above discussions were about additional points gained through employment after the assessment period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Keeda, I would like to know how many times they have to verify for the job ? Because I've obtained positive result from EA to access my job and provided all 3 years payslip and job ref letter. Do you mean after you have received the 5 points for job, they still have to call to you or employer to verify ?


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

anhhoang said:


> Add me in too
> 12/10/2015 252611 60 points Podiatrist anhhoang
> it doesn't seem to be any podiatrist here... does anyone know any information about this occupation at all (apparently besides it is non pro-rata occupation )?


added you 

30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
07/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer JAN84
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
08/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Nackarub
10/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer akh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
12/10/15 252611 60 points Podiatrist anhhoang
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer yctomi
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

qliz said:


> Hi Keeda, I would like to know how many times they have to verify for the job ? Because I've obtained positive result from EA to access my job and provided all 3 years payslip and job ref letter. Do you mean after you have received the 5 points for job, they still have to call to you or employer to verify ?


Doesn't matter how strong the evidence is. Applicants who provided all payslips, bank statements, tax documents, employee ID cards, and even visa labels from passport (work or business visas issued for the said employer) have had to go through job verification. There is no rule to it. They can pick any case and conduct the verification to find out the genuineness of the claims made by the applicant.


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Doesn't matter how strong the evidence is. Applicants who provided all payslips, bank statements, tax documents, employee ID cards, and even visa labels from passport (work or business visas issued for the said employer) have had to go through job verification. There is no rule to it. They can pick any case and conduct the verification to find out the genuineness of the claims made by the applicant.


Noted ! Normally the job verification will be on which stage ? after got invited or after visa lodge?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

qliz said:


> Noted ! Normally the job verification will be on which stage ? after got invited or after visa lodge?


After visa lodge (i.e. payment).


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> The above discussions were about additional points gained through employment after the assessment period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will there be any very particular verification for the employment which i am not claiming point (non relevant) experience?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

How do we get to know if we received an invite after submitting EOI? Will we get an email, or do we have to keep checking our skillselect account?


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> How do we get to know if we received an invite after submitting EOI? Will we get an email, or do we have to keep checking our skillselect account?



Yes, you do get the mail, but you don't have to worry. You have 75 points, you will definitely get the invitation in the next round. Unfortunately, we don't know when the next round going to be as DIBP has not declared it yet. In all probability, it should be on 4th December, australian time.

Just check your skill select account on 3rd December after 6:30 pm.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amarjagadish said:


> Will there be any very particular verification for the employment which i am not claiming point (non relevant) experience?


I would say don't assume it won't happen and be prepared for it. Although I have not heard verification happening in such a case, but you might want to check the current trends on this topic here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/915722-employment-verification.html


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Hard to believe this. Can you show me this? We can get into a teamviewer or skype screen sharing session. You can PM me your contact details.


Keeda, did you able to o the screen sharing??

I am also impacted by this issue, my B'day was Nov 1st but now I can see the effective date is set to 01st of Nov instead of 3rd June. in pdf Hope this is not a big deal but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

jeba said:


> Keeda, did you able to o the screen sharing??
> 
> I am also impacted by this issue, my B'day was Nov 1st but now I can see the effective date is set to 01st of Nov instead of 3rd June. in pdf Hope this is not a big deal but just wanted to make sure.


Hopefully that is not a problem. 


Crappy things. I Guess the DOE from the main page is what considered.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jeba said:


> Keeda, did you able to o the screen sharing??
> 
> I am also impacted by this issue, my B'day was Nov 1st but now I can see the effective date is set to 01st of Nov instead of 3rd June. in pdf Hope this is not a big deal but just wanted to make sure.


Me and Hari have not been able to get in touch with each other yet. Will do so today.



dhijaj said:


> Hopefully that is not a problem.
> 
> 
> Crappy things. I Guess the DOE from the main page is what considered.


Correct. DOE on the main page is considered. User Jeeten#80 had the same situation- DOE in pdf was updated on his birthday while on-screen DOE did not change and he got invited as expected as per the DOE on screen.


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

I am missing in the list. Please add me.

Occupation : Developer programmer
Score : 60
EOI submitted on 1/Aug/2015
English Level : Competent


----------



## Jeyayvid (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi I am new to this forum. I want to subscribe to waiting list. My occupation is Developer Programmer.

Eoi doe - 29 Oct 2015

Points 60.

Looking at other posts it seems the future is looking a bit bleak. Can anyone help me to gauge when can I get my invite?

As everyone this is highly important for my future


----------



## msmita28 (Nov 25, 2015)

hi all i got my acs report. how trime do i have before i submit eoi and the state sponsorship.
and how time do i have after submitting both to accept the invitation.


----------



## msmita28 (Nov 25, 2015)

*help on timelines*

hi all i got my acs report. how time do i have before i submit eoi and the state sponsorship.
and how time do i have after submitting both to accept the invitation.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

msmita28 said:


> hi all i got my acs report. how time do i have before i submit eoi and the state sponsorship.
> and how time do i have after submitting both to accept the invitation.



It depends on your point


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Any guess, when are the results going to be out ?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

bharathjangam said:


> Any guess, when are the results going to be out ?



Most likely on 4 th n 18 dec


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nackarub (Nov 6, 2015)

srisuneel said:


> hi guys
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer 60 points submitted on 17/11/2015.
> From the rends i guess the invitation will be in the second round of January? Right?
> can someone tell if i am predicting it correctly or no ?


I am a mechanical engineer too. I have applied on 08/10/2015 and I still have not received my invitation. I am expecting to get it the next round. I am assuming you are a 60 pointer , so yes your calculations should be correct. The Christmas holiday might impact your wait time negatively though. you might want to check previous years comments around Christmas time and see what they say about this. THat might help you to predict the wait time even more accurately.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm not eagerly waiting for Software Engineers list to be going more than few days anytime soon.


----------



## gnshprasath (Jun 25, 2015)

Does anyone know the validity of the IELTS score ?...i have applied my EOI for 261313 (60points) with my current but my score will be expiring in March 2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Please guys add your cases to myimmitracker sc189 table, it will help others to see and understand their chances and timings.


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

Both IELTS and PTE are valid for 2 Years.


----------



## Abhishek.kaushik (Jun 5, 2015)

IELTS is valid for 3 yrs now so you should be fine.


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

*Software & Application Programmers (2613) EOI Backlog Clearance History*

Hi Guys, 

If anyone don't understand or don't know how the EOI and Invitations work then you can check the expatiation on the right side on the link in my signature.

I have made this EOI Backlog Clearance History sheet especially for Software and application programmers (2613XX) to check the trend and predict their chances for invitation.


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I would say don't assume it won't happen and be prepared for it. Although I have not heard verification happening in such a case, but you might want to check the current trends on this topic here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/915722-employment-verification.html


Hi KeeDa
Can you please advise me on *understanding the ACS skill requirement met date*

The following employment after Jan 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

While filling up EOI and claiming points which is the right way to enter the start date:

1 Jan 2013 - which includes Jan or
1 Feb 2013 - which does not include Jan.

Kindly advice me which is the right way..

P.S: I have been with same employer since DEC 2009 to till date and 
previous one is from OCT 2008 to NOV 2009


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amarjagadish said:


> Hi KeeDa
> Can you please advise me on *understanding the ACS skill requirement met date*
> 
> The following employment after Jan 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


make 2 entries for your current employer as:
DEC 2009 till JAN 2013 = not-relevant.
FEB 2013 till <blank> = relevant.

I would say interpret "after Jan 2013" as 01-Feb-2013.


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

vitofilip said:


> The Waiting list:
> 
> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
> ...


is software tester 261314 there? in eoi submitted on nov 10th, i chose state as victoria, 
i have 65 points includin state sponsorship, 190 , please reply


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prash1980 said:


> is software tester 261314 there? in eoi submitted on nov 10th, i chose state as victoria,
> i have 65 points includin state sponsorship, 190 , please reply


This thread is related to 189 and its invitation process so 261314 isn't included in these lists.


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

I am a mechanical engineer working in software submitted EOI with 60 points on SEP 21 code 261313 software engineer. 

When can I expect an invite? I see people applied in May still waiting . Will I be invited only after them.. So 6 more months.. Please reply.. Add me in..


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

Nackarub said:


> I am a mechanical engineer too. I have applied on 08/10/2015 and I still have not received my invitation. I am expecting to get it the next round. I am assuming you are a 60 pointer , so yes your calculations should be correct. The Christmas holiday might impact your wait time negatively though. you might want to check previous years comments around Christmas time and see what they say about this. THat might help you to predict the wait time even more accurately.




hi got your point. So you mean to say there will be more people around christmas time applying for P.R and hence the waiting time may increase is it?


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

Saisakahi said:


> I am a mechanical engineer working in software submitted EOI with 60 points on SEP 21 code 261313 software engineer.
> 
> When can I expect an invite? I see people applied in May still waiting . Will I be invited only after them.. So 6 more months.. Please reply.. Add me in..


Its very difficult to predict as DIBP is not consisting in inviting for 2613XX family type. Fingers crossed, will need to wait for few more rounds before we could make some assumption. The first round for Nov moved for around 9 days and last round was hardly 2/3 days.


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

Does anyone have the latest copy of 2613XX wait list? If so please post it here, which will help further predictions and calculations.


----------



## Alamgir (Jul 13, 2015)

Please add me to the list
14/11/2015 234112 60 Agricultural Scientist Alamgir


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

Abhishek.kaushik said:


> IELTS is valid for 3 yrs now so you should be fine.


Has this changed recently?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

singhbling said:


> Does anyone have the latest copy of 2613XX wait list? If so please post it here, which will help further predictions and calculations.



Check the link in my signature


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Siam said:


> At Dhijaj
> Bro my EoI date of effect was 18th August 2015, but I had my birthday on 4th sept, so after 4th sept when I saw the date of effect in the pdf file was showing 4th September even though the main page was showing 18th August. I was scared as well, but I got my invite on 6th November round and it was clearly mentioned that my Date of effect was 18th August. So, bro just chill,; you EoI DOE is still the same even though the pdf one is showing different. I guess it s just that your age has changed and not necessarily your points. To everyone, the main thing what matters is DOE on the main page. Peace out.


Hi Siam,

Thanks for adding this information. in My EOI home page Date of Effect is given 28/May/2015 but on pdf it shows 20/June (my birthday). Hope my Date of effect would be 28 May 2015.


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Check the link in my signature
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!!


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi Siam,
> 
> Thanks for adding this information. in My EOI home page Date of Effect is given 28/May/2015 but on pdf it shows 20/June (my birthday). Hope my Date of effect would be 28 May 2015.


Your points must have dropped or increased on your birthday.


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

singhbling said:


> Both IELTS and PTE are valid for 2 Years.


Please do not provide any wrong information.

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english


You have achieved a score of at least 6 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.

You have achieved a test score of at least 50 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

dedm said:


> Your points must have dropped or increased on your birthday.


No my Points were 60 and till today it is 60 only. Date of effect change on birthday is Happened to several other person also even points are not increased or decreased.


----------



## jm85 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm joining the bandwagon
60 pts
ANZSCO 254499
DOE: 16/10/16

All the best to us!


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

jm85 said:


> i'm joining the bandwagon
> 60 pts
> anzsco 254499
> doe: 16/10/16
> ...


doe: 16/10/16 ?


----------



## mal_pol_aus (Oct 8, 2015)

Please add me to the list.

26/11/2015 261312 65 Developer Programmer mal_pol_aus


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Please do not provide any wrong information.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english
> 
> ...


Appreciate the details provided, sorry for the wrong information. This was something that my consultant has been telling me. Does the same hold good for PTE as well?


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

singhbling said:


> Appreciate the details provided, sorry for the wrong information. This was something that my consultant has been telling me. Does the same hold good for PTE as well?


I did my PTE and the validity is the following : 

*Report Issue Date :* 07 November 2015
*Scores Valid Until:* 05 November 2017

So it is only 2 years validity , just to make sure the application is within your validity.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Why NSW is not accepting any engineering category?
I think 55+5 pointers has not hope left?
Any comments about this


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Why NSW is not accepting any engineering category?
> I think 55+5 pointers has not hope left?
> Any comments about this


I have applied for NSW with 60 +5 Points on 11th still no response. One of my friend applied on same dates as Civil he got invite.


----------



## Khiz (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello Guys,
The way 60 pointers backlog getting cleared for 2613, do you guys really think people submitting EOI now with 60 points can get invite for 189 in current 2015-2016 program year?
Or this situation is new for everyone and can't predict anything?


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Khiz said:


> Hello Guys,
> The way 60 pointers backlog getting cleared for 2613, do you guys really think people submitting EOI now with 60 points can get invite for 189 in current 2015-2016 program year?
> Or this situation is new for everyone and can't predict anything?


Dear Khiz

Current situation for 60 pointers in 189 is new as per historical trends where backlog is only for one month till April-24-2015. In my point of view the situation will get better only if PTE taken out by DIBP from acceptable English tests other wise some miracle requires to resolve 60 pointers backlog. 

Point of concern with PTE is that a lot of people getting full marks 90 in all sections which is impossible in other English tests which raises serious doubts. Moreover PTE Academic required by DIBP is not available in Pakistan.


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

*Nalin*



Khiz said:


> Hello Guys,
> The way 60 pointers backlog getting cleared for 2613, do you guys really think people submitting EOI now with 60 points can get invite for 189 in current 2015-2016 program year?
> Or this situation is new for everyone and can't predict anything?


Now pte have lot of 65+ pointers......and dummy account for 65+creating some body...........there is no proof for this..we can just pust word to DIBP what is action plan for this scenario?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Khiz said:


> Hello Guys,
> The way 60 pointers backlog getting cleared for 2613, do you guys really think people submitting EOI now with 60 points can get invite for 189 in current 2015-2016 program year?
> Or this situation is new for everyone and can't predict anything?


It indeed is a new situation this year for 2613, but clearly, looking at this situation, someone submitting EOI under 2613 with 60 points now (or even those from Sep/ Oct) do not stand a chance to get invited this year (2014-15).


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Keeda

Just wondering, are you still waiting for the grant? You lodged the visa in June and even job verification was done in sept (as per your signature).


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Me and Hari have not been able to get in touch with each other yet. Will do so today.
> 
> Correct. DOE on the main page is considered. User Jeeten#80 had the same situation- DOE in pdf was updated on his birthday while on-screen DOE did not change and he got invited as expected as per the DOE on screen.


Thanks Keeda for your valuable information. I think everyone should ask this via enquiry to skill select team because this could be a defect also in their system. This is very rare scenario but displaying two different date is effect creating confusion.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jsbhatia said:


> Hi Keeda
> 
> Just wondering, are you still waiting for the grant? You lodged the visa in June and even job verification was done in sept (as per your signature).


Yes, still waiting. Hopefully will get it by mid-Dec or early Jan next year.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, still waiting. Hopefully will get it by mid-Dec or early Jan next year.




Hopefully you get it by next week... Quite a wait it is for you... All the best bud!


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, still waiting. Hopefully will get it by mid-Dec or early Jan next year.


Have you tried calling them. In some other thread, I noticed people getting the decision after inquiring the status on phone. In any case you should definitely get it by new year. good luck.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, still waiting. Hopefully will get it by mid-Dec or early Jan next year.


Any idea why your job verification is taking so long? I have normally seen that people receive grant from 3-4 months of lodging their VISA. Yours seems to have taken longer.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jsbhatia said:


> Have you tried calling them. In some other thread, I noticed people getting the decision after inquiring the status on phone. In any case you should definitely get it by new year. good luck.





prasannakp84 said:


> Any idea why your job verification is taking so long? I have normally seen that people receive grant from 3-4 months of lodging their VISA. Yours seems to have taken longer.


It's not a delay from their side, but mine. A certain document they want can be issued only sometime mid-December, and hence the visa case has been put on hold until then. Job verification, PCC, Meidcals, etc. is all done and cleared.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi experts, based on the last invitation round on 23rd, it looks like the cut off date was September 29th I strongly have a feeling there won't be too many 65+ pointers so hopefully large chunk of 60 points will be cleared till first week of November. Also I saw on another thread that the next invitation round will be 24th dec, how true is this? And What do you guys think is likely to be the invitation date for submitted nov 6 EOI? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

Will I get invitation for 263111 network engineer for 189 with 60 points? Or should i apply for nsw state sponsorship with 65 points for a better chance of invitation? im confused about this because i prefer 189 over 190 any day and i want to avoid 190 if I have a change of getting 189.


----------



## RajLaj (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello, 

Please help me to get education qualification points, I am short of 5 points to touch 60 points.

I have done following education from India- 

1) Master in Business Studies (MBS) from university of Pune, one year, 2 semesters part time program
2) Post Graduate Diploma in Business Management ( PGDBM), Two years, 4 semesters part time program. 
( I did not done any Bachelor degree, eligibility for PGDBM is either Bachelor degree or Diploma + 3years’ experience so I enrolled after my diploma+3 years’ experience )

In University of Pune, 2 years part time PGDBM + 1 year MBS is equivalent to 2 year Full time Master of Business Administration ( MBA ). It’s mentioned in their website.

3) I did Diploma in Electronics and communication engineering. 

In my ACS result they have mentioned my Diploma in Electronics and communication engineering assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
Also my Cisco Certified Network Professional from Cisco completed assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

However not mentioned anything on my Master and PGDBM degree in my ACS result letter.

Now diploma is giving me 10 points for education however if they have considered Master degree I would have 15 points. I am short of 5 points to reach 60 points. 

Queries are as below-
1)Do we need Bachelor degree mandatory to get 15 points or is it fine to have Master degree which I am holding after PGDBM.
2)If Master degree can be considered for points, then whom to approach to get it validated for points. ACS did not mentioned anything on it, do I need to approach any other authority for its assessment.
3)Should I directly update my EOI with master degree ( don’t know how safe it is)


Please suggest.


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi every one,

Upon getting the invitation, many of the invited persons stop posting and start new stage in their life.
I wish we could all share our experience from the moment we get the invitation till we land there down under for that i created a new thread for discussing everything after being invited. The link is Got your invitation to Australia??? Then what !!!.

Many of us have many queries about PCC, Medicals and even the way to apply and LODGE the visa application online. I want to share the experience of the steps of every one in his country as it will help many of us.

In addition, i wish we could all continue posting on this thread even after landing in Australia. We could share all the details that we could need in this journey. How we search for jobs, best agencies, tips on writing the resume, even HOTELS, restaurants.

This could form a robust data base for all of us and it could be a strong contacts network. We could help each other finding jobs, renting rooms ... etc.
If you like the idea, please subscribe to the thread and lets have a start. 
thanks


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

m.elbermawy said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> Upon getting the invitation, many of the invited persons stop posting and start new stage in their life.
> I wish we could all share our experience from the moment we get the invitation till we land there down under for that i created a new thread for discussing everything after being invited. The link is Got your invitation to Australia??? Then what !!!.
> ...


Well said and good idea ; Please share the thread link here.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys,I just got NSW nomination EOI nov 6th for both 189 and 190, occupation 2339. I am kind of confused if I should wait for 189 initiation round to see if I will receive invite on that, I also need answer to the following questions experts;
1. how long does NSW nomination take? 
2. How much is the application fee? 

I seriously need advise now. Please help. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> It indeed is a new situation this year for 2613, but clearly, looking at this situation, someone submitting EOI under 2613 with 60 points now (or even those from Sep/ Oct) do not stand a chance to get invited this year (2014-15).


Hi KeeDa,

Based on current trend for 60 points for software engineers, I applied EOI in July 12,2015 on both category 190 and 189 with IELTS 6.5 ,ACS approved my 8 years of experience, hence I got elibile for 189 in July 12, 2015, so my DOE is July 12, 2015 . What do you think, do I need to improve my english score or in jan or feb 2016 I will get invitation? Please suggest.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

zeesharp said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Based on current trend for 60 points for software engineers, I applied EOI in July 12,2015 on both category 190 and 189 with IELTS 6.5 ,ACS approved my 8 years of experience, hence I got elibile for 189 in July 12, 2015, so my DOE is July 12, 2015 . What do you think, do I need to improve my english score or in jan or feb 2016 I will get invitation? Please suggest.


Can't say for sure because our occupation has been throwing some very unpredictable stats lately. Once 12 days of backlog was cleared, then 0 days, and now a few days ago, just 3 or maybe 4 days cleared. Even if you take the best case of 12 days (highly *un*likely though), then it would take another 4 rounds (2 months) for you. With an average case of 8 days, it should take 7 to 8 rounds (4 months). You can wait and watch how the backlog moves during the upcoming few rounds and then decide accordingly.


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Can't say for sure because our occupation has been throwing some very unpredictable stats lately. Once 12 days of backlog was cleared, then 0 days, and now a few days ago, just 3 or maybe 4 days cleared. Even if you take the best case of 12 days (highly *un*likely though), then it would take another 4 rounds (2 months) for you. With an average case of 8 days, it should take 7 to 8 rounds (4 months). You can wait and watch how the backlog moves during the upcoming few rounds and then decide accordingly.


Thanks for your valuable suggestion.


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

hi,
when is he next round of invitations scheduled in December ? It is December 4th right? Anyone has any idea?


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

Just got an official confirmation it is on December 2nd. Fingers crossed guys.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

An "official" confirmation would mean an announcement here: SkillSelect (Invitation rounds tab). It has not been declared yet, but it most probably would be on 04-Dec AEST (i.e. 03-Dec 18:30 IST)


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

ok here it is the 2 dates of invitation rounds are December 2nd and December 16th


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> An "official" confirmation would mean an announcement here: SkillSelect (Invitation rounds tab). It has not been declared yet, but it most probably would be on 04-Dec AEST (i.e. 03-Dec 18:30 IST)


they have just updated it on their page in facebook

https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia/posts/686451874722544


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

srisuneel said:


> ok here it is the 2 dates of invitation rounds are December 2nd and December 16th


where? Please post a link.


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

srisuneel said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> > An "official" confirmation would mean an announcement here: SkillSelect (Invitation rounds tab). It has not been declared yet, but it most probably would be on 04-Dec AEST (i.e. 03-Dec 18:30 IST)
> ...


 This was posted in 2013.....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

srisuneel said:


> they have just updated it on their page in facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia/posts/686451874722544


Mate! That is a post from November 2013


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisuneel said:


> they have just updated it on their page in facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia/posts/686451874722544



lol good one  : D: D


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

eeks...sorry so sorry guys. More out of anxiety, did not see the year


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Dec 4 or Dec 18
or
only Dec 24th.

Is there any chance we can get info from DIBP.


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

*received invite from NSW*

Hello All,

I received invite to apply for NSW in the same 2613*. But my PR DOE is June 18 2015 with 60 points. I was given 14 days to apply for NSW. what do you guys think? Should I wait until i receive PR invite?

Pls provide your suggestions. 

Thanks


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

i think you can go ahead and apply for NSW


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

the 189 60 pointers is just about the corner, if i get invite for 189. can i withdraw 190 and what is the limitations of 190?


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received invite to apply for NSW in the same 2613*. But my PR DOE is June 18 2015 with 60 points. I was given 14 days to apply for NSW. what do you guys think? Should I wait until i receive PR invite?
> 
> ...


From what I observed . For 2613 code holders it has been a bumpy ride . it is taking minimum 6 months for Invite . So as per trend you might get get invite on DEC 18 or in Jan. But if you are getting 190 NSW i think you should go for it.


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. 
I am not in a hurry to move to Aus, so thinking about 189 or wait for 190. 
what are the differences bw 189 and 190.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I am not in a hurry to move to Aus, so thinking about 189 or wait for 190.
> what are the differences bw 189 and 190.


It is always difficult with 60 points. Since you are not in hurry to settle down immediately. I will suggest you 190. But if it is just merely a try and you are ok to let it go if it dint then stick with 189.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> the 189 60 pointers is just about the corner, if i get invite for 189. can i withdraw 190 and what is the limitations of 190?


I would think your EOI would get suspended if you accept the 190 invitation, i.e, if you have applied using the same EOI. Seniors can correct me if I am wrong here.

Also if you cancel not only will you lose out on the money you have paid, but will also waste the invite which could have gone out to someone else.

Please take a call considering all of this... 190 has a limitation of staying in the state which offers you the nomination for a minimum of 2 years. Apart from that there are no limitations.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I am not in a hurry to move to Aus, so thinking about 189 or wait for 190.
> what are the differences bw 189 and 190.


In case of 190 visa you are bonded to one state and each state has its own way of relieving you as per my knowledge.

So if it is NSW.
You can work NSW state only for certain period which includes sydney. You cannot work in Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth etc.


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

if 190 or 189 is granted, i will be on and off to AU. may stay there for about 2 months a year. in view of this which one is good for long term perspective, meaning lets say after 4 or 5 years from now, I have decided to stay for a longer term in AU. Thank you


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> if 190 or 189 is granted, i will be on and off to AU. may stay there for about 2 months a year. in view of this which one is good for long term perspective, meaning lets say after 4 or 5 years from now, I have decided to stay for a longer term in AU. Thank you


No one can quote anything for sure... but as per the current trend, NSW is probably the right place to be for IT professionals. I only know about IT as I have just been tracking only that...

So even if you accept the invite, you won't regret it I believe.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

If my less pte scores send to dibp ,that create negative for my file if i perform well in ielts before than pte?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rahulnair said:


> I would think your EOI would get suspended if you accept the 190 invitation, i.e, if you have applied using the same EOI. Seniors can correct me if I am wrong here.


Correct. If you have used a single EOI and marked 189 and 190 both in the same EOI, then if any of these options get an invite, the EOI freezes with no chance on the other option.


----------



## civil189 (Jul 27, 2015)

1. After receiving the invitation is there any time frame for payment of fees.
2. I have not claimed points for my current job, do I need to get documental proof for this also
3 my first job was on project and that is complete, all staff including my immediate boss is now transferred to other location, should I get the job duties from my immediate boss or from my head office which is in Mumbai 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Correct. If you have used a single EOI and marked 189 and 190 both in the same EOI, then if any of these options get an invite, the EOI freezes with no chance on the other option.




Can I lodge 2 EOI's?...one for 189 and one for 190? So both of these will move in parallel. And if i get 190 first then I will move ahead wit190 and later on if I get 189 then i can cancel 190 and take 189. Is that possible?


----------



## RajLaj (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello, 

Please help me to get education qualification points, I am short of 5 points to touch 60 points.

I have done following education from India- 

1) Master in Business Studies (MBS) from university of Pune, one year, 2 semesters part time program
2) Post Graduate Diploma in Business Management ( PGDBM), Two years, 4 semesters part time program. 
( I did not done any Bachelor degree, eligibility for PGDBM is either Bachelor degree or Diploma + 3years’ experience so I enrolled after my diploma+3 years’ experience )

In University of Pune, 2 years part time PGDBM + 1 year MBS is equivalent to 2 year Full time Master of Business Administration ( MBA ). It’s mentioned in their website.

3) I did Diploma in Electronics and communication engineering. 

In my ACS result they have mentioned my Diploma in Electronics and communication engineering assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
Also my Cisco Certified Network Professional from Cisco completed assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

However not mentioned anything on my Master and PGDBM degree in my ACS result letter.

Now diploma is giving me 10 points for education however if they have considered Master degree I would have 15 points. I am short of 5 points to reach 60 points. 

Queries are as below-
1)Do we need Bachelor degree mandatory to get 15 points or is it fine to have Master degree which I am holding after PGDBM.
2)If Master degree can be considered for points, then whom to approach to get it validated for points. ACS did not mentioned anything on it, do I need to approach any other authority for its assessment.
3)Should I directly update my EOI with master degree ( don’t know how safe it is)
4) Can I apply for vetassess assessment for master degree points additional to my ACS result, will DIAC consider two assessment results ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Naveen2015 said:


> Can I lodge 2 EOI's?...one for 189 and one for 190? So both of these will move in parallel. And if i get 190 first then I will move ahead wit190 and later on if I get 189 then i can cancel 190 and take 189. Is that possible?


Yes, you can: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-many-eois-can-i-submit


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

RajLaj said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me to get education qualification points, I am short of 5 points to touch 60 points.
> 
> ...


Try your luck with VETASSESS and provide them your degrees for assessment. Use their Points Test Advice option for this. If they assess your degree as equivalent to either AQF Bachelors or AQF Masters, then you can claim 15 points from it.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Why are there no updates on the next rounds from dibp? If the rounds are for the 4th, shouldn't the update come atleast over the weekend? This is unusual...


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

They are updating mate, I see website is down now.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> They are updating mate, I see website is down now.


Website is up now, but not updated yet


----------



## civil189 (Jul 27, 2015)

Guys any help

1. After receiving the invitation is there any time frame for payment of fees.
2. I have not claimed points for my current job, do I need to get documental proof for this also
3 my first job was on project and that is complete, all staff including my immediate boss is now transferred to other location, should I get the job duties from my immediate boss or from my head office which is in Mumbai 
4 what if my immediate boss is in some other company now



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Website is up now, but not updated yet


Again website is down, looks like they are doing something.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Again website is down, looks like they are doing something.




:fingerscrossed:


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> :fingerscrossed:


Which link did you check? Skillselect is working as usual.


----------



## RajLaj (Nov 25, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Try your luck with VETASSESS and provide them your degrees for assessment. Use their Points Test Advice option for this. If they assess your degree as equivalent to either AQF Bachelors or AQF Masters, then you can claim 15 points from it.


Thanks a lot for the reply, I will try vetassess assessment’s Points Test Advice option to get my Master degree assessed. If somebody know on it or previously done this please share experience.

Will vetassess consider my direct application or they need reference from ACS. In that case will ACS give me a reference letter.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

itsme121ab said:


> Which link did you check? Skillselect is working as usual.


It was down for some time 1 hour ago , I was getting 400 bad request. Now it is working fine


I referred below link:

https://border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

I got a nomination mail from NSW. 14 days to respond to that invitation.
My Job code:2613 Applied NSW on September 5th, 189 on 5th June.
Experts please suggest whether I need to go ahead with NSW or wait for 189.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> It was down for some time 1 hour ago , I was getting 400 bad request. Now it is working fine
> 
> I referred below link:
> 
> https://border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


Yes it's typo problem. Below is actual URL .

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Chandana9454 said:


> I got a nomination mail from NSW. 14 days to respond to that invitation.
> My Job code:2613 Applied NSW on September 5th, 189 on 5th June.
> Experts please suggest whether I need to go ahead with NSW or wait for 189.


I am not expert, but better if you wait for next round, if it is on Dec 4(7 days to go), date not announced though.


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received invite to apply for NSW in the same 2613*. But my PR DOE is June 18 2015 with 60 points. I was given 14 days to apply for NSW. what do you guys think? Should I wait until i receive PR invite?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Even I got the NSW invitation, check the details in my signature.
I am also in the same situation. Let me know ur decision


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Chandana9454 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even I got the NSW invitation, check the details in my signature.
> I am also in the same situation. Let me know ur decision


Ig you got an invitation, you should go ahead and apply. There is no reason to sit and wait for 189 for 2613 or 2611.


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> I am not expert, but better if you wait for next round, if it is on Dec 4(7 days to go), date not announced though.


Even I have the same opinion.
But, As per the last round, I am very much depressed about the 189 invitation.
60 pointers are not moving at all.


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> In case of 190 visa you are bonded to one state and each state has its own way of relieving you as per my knowledge.
> 
> So if it is NSW.
> You can work NSW state only for certain period which includes sydney. You cannot work in Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth etc.


Thanks for the update
Even I am also in the same situation, not in hurry.
But worried seeing the 189 invitation movement for 60 pointers.
That's what I understand from consultancy, we need to stay in that state for 2 years.
I thought Brisbane is listed in NSW.. Is it not


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Chandana9454 said:


> Even I have the same opinion.
> But, As per the last round, I am very much depressed about the 189 invitation.
> 60 pointers are not moving at all.


I have applied for NSW nomination today. 

I think they take one week to 10 days at the moment.

Hope by next invite round (which is very uncertain) we will have a clear idea.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> I have applied for NSW nomination today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good call I would say... Considering the current situation... A bird in hand better than 2 in the bush!


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> I have applied for NSW nomination today.
> 
> I think they take one week to 10 days at the moment.
> 
> Hope by next invite round (which is very uncertain) we will have a clear idea.


After paying the fees of 300$, it will take time to get the invitation.
After that will have 6 weeks time to lodge the visa application. please correct me if I am wrong
Is it possible for us to suspend the 190 invitation if we get 189 before the visa payment step


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Chandana9454 said:


> After paying the fees of 300$, it will take time to get the invitation.
> After that will have 6 weeks time to lodge the visa application. please correct me if I am wrong
> Is it possible for us to suspend the 190 invitation if we get 189 before the visa payment step


Yes after paying and applying for NSW nomination, it takes about 10 days for getting Invite.

If you had applied for NSW and 189 in same eoi, Once NSW invites you, your EOI will be suspended. Hence you wont get 189 invite for that EOI

If you had applied NSW and 189 on different EOIs, you will get 189 invite on its due course. 

Once invited you have 2 months to apply for VISA


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Yes after paying and applying for NSW nomination, it takes about 10 days for getting Invite.
> 
> If you had applied for NSW and 189 in same eoi, Once NSW invites you, your EOI will be suspended. Hence you wont get 189 invite for that EOI
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.
I have applied 190 in different EOI. We can suspend 190 which is in process after getting the 189 invitation right?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> I have applied for NSW nomination today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good call Dhijaj.. I have also applied too yeaterday itself. Again waiting starts


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## P1mishra (Nov 5, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Yes after paying and applying for NSW nomination, it takes about 10 days for getting Invite.
> 
> If you had applied for NSW and 189 in same eoi, Once NSW invites you, your EOI will be suspended. Hence you wont get 189 invite for that EOI
> 
> ...


What do you mean by Different EOI, do we need to created two logins in skill select, one for 189 and other for 190.
Please clarify..


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

P1mishra said:


> What do you mean by Different EOI, do we need to created two logins in skill select, one for 189 and other for 190.
> Please clarify..


Hi, 

You may apply for 189 and 190 in same EOI, but, if you get an invite let say for 190, then EOI is freezed and your application wont be considered for 189 invitation round and vice versa. 

Better to have 2 EOIs for 189 and 190 each.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Chandana9454 said:


> Thanks for the update.
> I have applied 190 in different EOI. We can suspend 190 which is in process after getting the 189 invitation right?


Yes you can discard your 190 EOI invite if you have not applied visa (Paying fee)


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Yes you can discard your 190 EOI invite if you have not applied visa (Paying fee)


HI, I HAVE applied for 261314 for victoria software tester and applied eoi as well, now i want to change it to 261313. should i get it reassessed or can i just change it in eoi as 261313?


----------



## Alamgir (Jul 13, 2015)

I am also waiting for an invitation
234112 60 14/11/2015 Agricultural Scientist Alamgir


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prash1980 said:


> HI, I HAVE applied for 261314 for victoria software tester and applied eoi as well, now i want to change it to 261313. should i get it reassessed or can i just change it in eoi as 261313?


Don't even think of providing a different ANZSCO than what you have been assessed for. It would mean an instant visa rejection with no questions asked and no refunds.

You should consider getting reassessed as 261313 if you can. See if this helps: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...re-tester-skill-assessment-2.html#post8806778


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Guys generally when do they declare the dates of next round ????


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Guys generally when do they declare the dates of next round ????




Ideally by now they should... The fact they haven't is troubling!


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

hi 
i have received my ACS on 20 January 2014 with 2 yrs validity. does it means that i have to apply with this acs for visa application before 20 January 2016 or ACS result(anzso 263111) needs to be valid till visa grant.

please note that i have applied eoi on 22 nov 15. if i am optimistic and get the NSW sponsorship b
y 19 jan 16.can i /should i apply immediately for visa with this ACS.

polash


----------



## Saboor26 (Oct 26, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Ielts and Toefl are still 2 most widely-used tests. We have to deal with it bro. And they are still reliable in many aspects.


On reliability of IELTS, i would like to add that IELTS scores were being purchased in Vietnam from $5000-&12000 depending on what's your requirement. It was an Mainstream media sting operation that was shown in Australia. This leaves lots of questions on reliability of IELTS.


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello Keeda,
Greetings!!
I have few queries and after gone through this website I feel that I will get my queries sort out here.
I am main applicant, and my wife and child is dependent applicant. I applied for 190 NSW, eVisa lodgment has been done by 1st of November.
1. My wife doesn’t have functional English; however, I am willing to pay the second installment. So, how can I show my intention?
2. To upload my wife's education documents, I am not getting the proper option against which I can upload. Could you please suggest against which tab I can upload?
It will be greatly appreciate..
Thanks and Regards,


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

Dear Experts,

I have submitted an EOI for *ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST* on *9/11/2015* with 60 points.

However, after receiving my outcome letter from EA, it was written that my certificate was awarded *June 2014* while in fact i graduated *Jan 2012*.

does that effect my experience points claim or not, or does they assess experience points based on separate criteria such as company letters and pay slips which all available for me ?

second question: when should expect an invite?

please help


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yograj said:


> Hello Keeda,
> Greetings!!
> I have few queries and after gone through this website I feel that I will get my queries sort out here.
> I am main applicant, and my wife and child is dependent applicant. I applied for 190 NSW, eVisa lodgment has been done by 1st of November.
> ...


1. I hope you know that just having studied a degree where medium of instruction was in English will suffice. A letter from the college on their letter head works just fine. See format here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...english-eligibility-criteria.html#post7410410

If not, then you have to wait for your CO to come back to you with a request for VAC2 payment. They will then send you the payment link and other details after you reply back to this VAC2 payment email.

2. Click on the "Attach Documents" link on the left under your wife's name. The screen on right should refresh giving you a list of "Recommended" documents to upload. If not listed here, scroll down to the bottom and use the "Attach more documents" button. In the resulting popup, select your wife's name, main category as "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of" and appropriate sub-category depending on the document that you intend to upload. Repeat this process for her marksheets, certificates, etc.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mustafa makram said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have submitted an EOI for *ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST* on *9/11/2015* with 60 points.
> 
> ...


Irrespective of how they assess your work points, you should get the statement corrected from EA. I am not sure about EA, your occupation, or situation, but at least for us (who get assessed from ACS), the qualification completion date plays an important role in work experience points calculation.


----------



## abhisheksth (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi friends,

Is it true that a combined score of multiple IELTS is accepted? My spouse was not able to score 6 in each band, in an individual sitting, in her two attempts of IELTS (an academics and then a GT). It would have been great to claim 5 extra points for my 261313 processing (we both are Software Engineers), having a total of 60+5 points. I just read here in some threads from other Engineer friends that EA does allow combined IELTS results. Can anybody please clarify what the truth is? Or is asking her to take a PTE exam is the only other option left? Sorry if I am repeating an old question.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhisheksth said:


> Hi friends, Is it true that a combined score of multiple IELTS is accepted? My spouse was not able to score 6 in each band, in an individual sitting, in her two attempts of IELTS (an academics and then a GT). It would have been great to claim 5 extra points for my 261313 processing (we both are Software Engineers), having a total of 60+5 points. I just read here in some threads from other Engineer friends that EA does allow combined IELTS results. Can anybody please clarify what the truth is? Or is asking her to take a PTE exam is the only other option left? Sorry if I am repeating an old question. Thanks in advance.


No its not true.


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

hi guys,
Any news on the next rounds of invitation for december ?
regards,
suneel ssk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

srisuneel said:


> hi guys, Any news on the next rounds of invitation for december ? regards, suneel ssk


Suppose to be 1st friday of the month.

But...


----------



## himanshu181in (Nov 22, 2015)

Please add me in
03/11/2015 263111 60 CN&SN himanshu181in


----------



## randhir510 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
I have submitted both my application 190 and 189 under same EOI, shall it make any difference as i have read in this discussion forum that one's gets cancelled automatically. 
If that is the case, shall i withdraw my 190 ( NSW) application and resubmit under separate EOI.

Please advice

Thanks


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks Keeda, as expected you given answer in single short!!

Once again Thank!!


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Experts,

I am not getting answer for this question I have been asking for quite a while....Please do answer.
1) I did mechanical engineer and working as software engineer applied 189 EOI with 60 points on SEP 21 . I applied with code software engineer. When can I expect invite? Tentative honest timelines please.
I have become restless as I see people with 60 points waiting from April. 
Will I have to wait for 6 month more ?


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Saisakahi, As per the current trend, you may get the invite in May, June 2016 if you are lucky. In all probability, you might have to wait even one year provided rules do not change in the next financial year(July 2016) of australia.

It will be the best for you to apply for 190 (state sponsorship), if you have at least proficient english. You can also try to increase points through PTE. Otherwise, 60 points, 21st september is not a good combination.




Saisakahi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am not getting answer for this question I have been asking for quite a while....Please do answer.
> 1) I did mechanical engineer and working as software engineer applied 189 EOI with 60 points on SEP 21 . I applied with code software engineer. When can I expect invite? Tentative honest timelines please.
> ...


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Randhir,

I am having a same query regarding this. We are trying to get the answers here


randhir510 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted both my application 190 and 189 under same EOI, shall it make any difference as i have read in this discussion forum that one's gets cancelled automatically.
> If that is the case, shall i withdraw my 190 ( NSW) application and resubmit under separate EOI.
> 
> ...


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Ideally by now they should... The fact they haven't is troubling!


Eventhough the date for next round is not published in skillselect, it has been confirmed as Dec 2 in their FB page. Someone posted the link in this forum somewhere.. !


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Date not announced yet :S :S


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Eventhough the date for next round is not published in skillselect, it has been confirmed as Dec 2 in their FB page. Someone posted the link in this forum somewhere.. !


That date was for year 2013...


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I have updated the EOI yesterday with 65 points.

1.What are the prospects of getting invite in next round?

2.Should I withdraw 190 now if there are high chances for 189 in next round?

Thanks
Thinkwise


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

thinkwise said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have updated the EOI yesterday with 65 points.
> 
> ...


1. Yes. You will get it in the next round. Get your documents ready.

2. Yes again please as it will scupper others chances of getting the SS


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

gnt said:


> Date not announced yet :S :S


Hi GNT

I am also staying in Dubai and have applied under Engineering Technologist on 24/Nov/15. Can you send me me mobile no [email protected] so that we can be touch. 

Rgds
Swapnil


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> Hi GNT
> 
> I am also staying in Dubai and have applied under Engineering Technologist on 24/Nov/15. Can you send me me mobile no [email protected] so that we can be touch.
> 
> ...


Check your forum inbox.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

randhir510 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted both my application 190 and 189 under same EOI, shall it make any difference as i have read in this discussion forum that one's gets cancelled automatically.
> If that is the case, shall i withdraw my 190 ( NSW) application and resubmit under separate EOI.
> 
> ...



That might affect ur doe . Check before updating


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

I really hope the invitation is on 4th December. . . .


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi guys!!
Applied eoi for 190 NSW(60+5) & 189(60) on 11/07/15 under 261313 category . 2 seperate eois & On shore.
Not expecting invite in this couple of months after seeing the backlog clearance of 60pointers in recent rounds.
I just have a question on SS 190. people applied after me (same category)received an invite from NSW. how come i didn't hear anything from them? is there any strategy in picking up eois for NSW. Am I missing anything?
Any guidance is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.
Cheers!!


----------



## randhir510 (Oct 8, 2015)

After going through the many posts, it's also advisable to have different sets of EOI for 189 and 190. Soon after I tried withdrawing subclass 190 ( NSW) from my EOI, but if i do so my whole eoi will be removed from skill select and i do not want to change my 189 date of effect ( which is 05/10/2015), now stuck with it if i remove my subclass 190, than 189 will also be removed
Please advice what to do ? is there any way to remove 190 without any effect to 189 in same EOI.


----------



## vk852 (Nov 29, 2015)

*2336 - Mining Engineering*

Guys I have submitted my E0I on 10/11/2015 with 60 points for 2336 -Mining still :fingerscrossed: for next invitation rounds any suggestion..??


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

jsbhatia said:


> Hi Saisakahi, As per the current trend, you may get the invite in May, June 2016 if you are lucky. In all probability, you might have to wait even one year provided rules do not change in the next financial year(July 2016) of australia.
> 
> It will be the best for you to apply for 190 (state sponsorship), if you have at least proficient english. You can also try to increase points through PTE. Otherwise, 60 points, 21st september is not a good combination.
> 
> ...



Thanks JSBhatia for replying and guding me.. The wait is too long and as u said I can rewrtie PTE and try. Applying 190 might narrow my job oppertunity as already there is very less IT jobs and with 190 I will be tied to a state. 
Unfortunately when I started the process my consultant never told me tht the process has become so slow .He is till saying i might get a call in 2 months . Can you guide me any other ways of increasing my points.. Thanks..


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

AOA

Guys any idea when they gonna announce the invitation round dates for dec?

ACS 3rd March
CAE 16th Nov
EOI submitted 24th Nov
Invitation ??


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

randhir510 said:


> After going through the many posts, it's also advisable to have different sets of EOI for 189 and 190. Soon after I tried withdrawing subclass 190 ( NSW) from my EOI, but if i do so my whole eoi will be removed from skill select and i do not want to change my 189 date of effect ( which is 05/10/2015), now stuck with it if i remove my subclass 190, than 189 will also be removed
> Please advice what to do ? is there any way to remove 190 without any effect to 189 in same EOI.


I would not update anything in your EOI. Leave it like that for now. If you want you try creating a new EOI for 190 alone.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Here is the long list. Hope we are having another invite round this friday 4- Dec 2015

261313	60	21/05/2015	hari_aus	
261311	75	23/11/2015	prasannakp84	
261312	65	26/11/2015	mal_pol_aus	
261313	65	29/11/2015	thinkwise	
261313	60	30/11/2015	Kumar8081	
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain	
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12	
261311	60	28/05/2015	rohansingh2333	
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01	
261313	60	29/05/2015	jsbhatia	
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj	26-11-2015 NSW invite
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015	
2613xx	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454	26-11-2015 NSW invite
261312	60	6/6/2015	Swathi	
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam	
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32	
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab	
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair	
261313	60	16/06/2015	Vaibhav Srivastava	
261313	60	16/06/2015	Bala.jr	
2613xx	60	16/06/2015	vutukuricm	
2613xx	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla	26-11-2015 NSW invite
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman	
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid	
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984	
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp	26-11-2015 NSW invite
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose	
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna	
261313	60	29/06/2015	risingmars	
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa	
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek	
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam	
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd	
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer	
2613xx	60	3/7/2015	nolan.tellis 
2613xx	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli	26-11-2015 NSW invite
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
2613xx	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar	
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince	
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae	
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07	
261313	60	13/7/2015	gurjitsingh	
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp	
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92	
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma	
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123	
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta	
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl	
2613xx	60	23/07/2015	greatwork	
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish	
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak	
261313	60	31/07/2015	skandhasv 
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi	
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76	
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985	
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi 
261313	60	5/8/2015	Aakash2012 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore	
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11	
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats	
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise	
261313	60	1/9/2015	rmathew_12	
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736	
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh	
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus	
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis	
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish	
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj	
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j	
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism	
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu	
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch	
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily	Got Vic Invitation
261313	60	21/09/2015	Saisakahi 
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime	
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy	
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma	
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81	
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis	
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling	
261312	60	29/09/2015	Jeyayvid	
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29	
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m	
2613xx	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james	
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123	
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh	
261313	60	8/10/2015	srinivasyk	
261313	60	12/10/2015	Srikanth2788	
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad	
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87	
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123	
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap	
261311	60	28/10/2015	maddy21	
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t	
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp	
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon	
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec 
261313	60	25/11/2015	RoopeshMajeti


----------



## spaniant (Nov 1, 2015)

deep07 said:


> Hi guys!!
> Applied eoi for 190 NSW(60+5) & 189(60) on 11/07/15 under 261313 category . 2 seperate eois & On shore.
> Not expecting invite in this couple of months after seeing the backlog clearance of 60pointers in recent rounds.
> I just have a question on SS 190. people applied after me (same category)received an invite from NSW. how come i didn't hear anything from them? is there any strategy in picking up eois for NSW. Am I missing anything?
> ...


But one of my contact submitted EOI on 14th sept 15 and he was 60 pointer got invite on 20th Nov. How you still on backlog? BTW he is 233211 civil engineer. Profession does matter in getting invites? Do they prefer certain professions over others?


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Here is the long list. Hope we are having another invite round this friday 4- Dec 2015
> 
> 261313	60	21/05/2015	hari_aus
> 261311	75	23/11/2015	prasannakp84
> ...



can u please add me to list 60 points 261312 vineeth 13/10/2015


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Vineethgaddam said:


> can u please add me to list 60 points 261312 vineeth 13/10/2015


Added you to the google doc list in my signature


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Saisakahi said:


> Thanks JSBhatia for replying and guding me.. The wait is too long and as u said I can rewrtie PTE and try. Applying 190 might narrow my job oppertunity as already there is very less IT jobs and with 190 I will be tied to a state.
> Unfortunately when I started the process my consultant never told me tht the process has become so slow .He is till saying i might get a call in 2 months . Can you guide me any other ways of increasing my points.. Thanks..


Hi Saisakahi, 

When you started the process, your consultant was right as per the information available at that time. But, if he is saying that you will get the call in 2 months even now, he is prob. not keeping up with the current situation. No one anticipated the sudden surge of 65+ applications in this fiscal year. I myself was expecting the invite in august. But till august, not even a single day backlog was cleared for 60 pointers. When it started moving, DIBP switched to "Two invite per month" from earlier "One invite per month", which resulted in invites taken by more and more 65+ pointers and in last round, the backlog of 60 pointers was cleared for only 2-4 days(Its either 21st May or 23rd May). You are 4 months away from this backlog. Even if they start clearing 7 days backlog in every invite round, it will take 16 rounds of invite for your turn to come which means 8 months. Now add another variable to it, a lot of applicants between june and september will try to increase the points and the backlog will be indirectly cleared, so you can expect the invite in even 6 months, if you are lucky. There is also always a risk of changes in SOL and guidelines in new fiscal year ie. from July 2016. So, you may even lose the chances of PR if that happens. 

For points, there are other variables also. Your points may increase or decrease on the basis of your experience and age anytime. So unless I know your exact relevant exp. mentioned by ACS and you DOB, I cannot comment on that. But you can increase the points by PTE/IELTS or by claiming your spouse's points (If you are married and your spouse's occupation comes under SOL).


----------



## prem9 (Nov 3, 2015)

Why is it rejected ????


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

jsbhatia said:


> Saisakahi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks JSBhatia for replying and guding me.. The wait is too long and as u said I can rewrtie PTE and try. Applying 190 might narrow my job oppertunity as already there is very less IT jobs and with 190 I will be tied to a state.
> ...



Hi JSBhatia,

Thanks for being kind and giving me so details answer. If u would not have explained me I would have been ignorant and followed my constant. Below are my details. I have also added my wife's points too.. ACS has taken my experience after Nov 2011.My DOB is SEP 1983. I am a software engineer and applied the same code and have 10 years of experience and same applies to my spouse and my PTE score is 65 .
Now Wht do u suggest.. I m now really worried as u pointed out the policy might change in the next year..please advice..


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

I can see that the site is throwing 401 error today. Does this mean next invitation round dates will be published today?


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

*It's working fine...*



itsme121ab said:


> I can see that the site is throwing 401 error today. Does this mean next invitation round dates will be published today?


Probably you are looking at wrong location, it works fine, it doesn't allow me to post urls as I don't have enough posts but results for 20th November are not up yet and also not the information related to next round.

S


----------



## abhisheksth (Apr 5, 2015)

Site seems to be down again, getting 401


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

old version using http gives 401 unauthorized error. We now have to use the one with https:

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## randhir510 (Oct 8, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> I would not update anything in your EOI. Leave it like that for now. If you want you try creating a new EOI for 190 alone.


Hi Dhijaj,
Thanks for your valuable comments. however i have changed my eoi and nothing had happened to my DOE. My DOE remains the same and i applied 190 under new EOI. 

Regards,


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-23-November-2015-Round-Results aspx

This link has the result of nov 6. 

They are changing someting in skillselect


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

*nalin*

Please complaint for dummy 65+ pointers in EOI

search compliments complaints suggestion links from google...

Its important that people who wait for 60 pointers....will not GET INVITATION...

I heard some people making dummy accounts...not understand what will get the benefit for these...?


----------



## pavan_buzz (Sep 17, 2015)

suruworks said:


> Probably you are looking at wrong location, it works fine, it doesn't allow me to post urls as I don't have enough posts but results for 20th November are not up yet and also not the information related to next round.
> 
> S


Even I am getting 401 Unauthorized. My friends from Australia tried accessing the site, and they seem to have the same problem.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil 

401 UNAUTHORIZED 

updating in progress; we will see the dates of invitations.


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

pavan_buzz said:


> Even I am getting 401 Unauthorized. My friends from Australia tried accessing the site, and they seem to have the same problem.




Just use skillselect in place of skill in the end and it will start working


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

Just use skillselect in place of skill in the end and it will start working


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

*Nothing is getting updated*

It's a little frustrating that I am unable to post a url as I haven't posted 5 times on the forum but you can use /skillselect in the end in place of /skill and you will see the exact same page with no updates.


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

gnt said:


> http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
> 
> 401 UNAUTHORIZED
> 
> updating in progress; we will see the dates of invitations.


https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## pavan_buzz (Sep 17, 2015)

suruworks said:


> It's a little frustrating that I am unable to post a url as I haven't posted 5 times on the forum but you can use /skillselect in the end in place of /skill and you will see the exact same page with no updates.


It is not working with http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/skillselect either


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

pavan_buzz said:


> It is not working with http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/skillselect either


https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

It's https, not http


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

himanshu181in said:


> Please add me in
> 03/11/2015 263111 60 CN&SN himanshu181in


30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
16/10/2015 263111 60 CN&SN nirav3009
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/2015 263111 60 CN&SN himanshu181in
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j

Anymore 263111 candidates ???


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Count me too. 
263111- CN & SE
EOI date - 20/11/2015
Points - 60


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Guys... Still the website is down. Any news


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

suruworks said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


Thanks for the link ;; we should anyhow be able to access the original link not the business one.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello gnt
My score r
Age 30
Eng 0
Exp 10 total 7.5 yrs assessed by engineers australia
Education 15

Applied eoi on 13/10/15 as a engineering technologist with 55+5 points
My exp points will be 15 in march 2016 with 8 yrs work exp.i have applied to nsw.what r the chances of invitations.
Due to hectic schedule of office i cant prepare myself for pte or ielts. I m quite worried now.
I gave pte twice but unable to achieve 65+
Please advice me safe way


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

udeshi3002 said:


> Count me too.
> 263111- CN & SE
> EOI date - 20/11/2015
> Points - 60


Added

30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
16/10/2015 263111 60 CN&SN nirav3009
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/2015 263111 60 CN&SN himanshu181in
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
20/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

udeshi3002 said:


> Guys... Still the website is down. Any news


I just don't get it; you guys want to turn blind eye in a hope and not understand the reality?

It's up and running without any issue:

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello Oz Punjabi
My score r
Age 30
Eng 0
Exp 10 total 7.5 yrs assessed by engineers australia
Education15

Applied eoi on 13/10/15 as a engineering technologist with 55+5 points
My exp points will be 15 in march 2016 with 8 yrs work exp.i have applied to nsw.what r the chances of invitations.
Due to hectic schedule of office i cant prepare myself for pte or ielts. I m quite worried now.
I gave pte twice but unable to achieve 65+


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

gnt said:


> Thanks for the link ;; we should anyhow be able to access the original link not the business one.


How does it matter as long as it shows the information we need and goes to the same page?


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello Oz Punjabi
> My score r
> Age 30
> Eng 0
> ...



Hi ,

I can suggest u certain options

1.Try for partner skills-
If your partner is graduate , IELTS/PTE competent english & Qualification assessed you can get "5" points.
That will make your score as 60. You can apply for 189 and 190.

2. Apply for 190 right away and stick to one state only.

3. Wait till u get 15 points thru experience and then apply for 189 and 190.


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

The website works fine.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

yctomi said:


> The website works fine.



still down 

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil 

401 UNAUTHORIZED


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Saisakahi,

Although you have 10 years exp. ACS is only considering experience after Nov 2011. Thats where you are loosing points. Is it the similar thing as per your wife's skill assessment? IMO, You have following options:

1. If her relevant experience as per ACS is more than 5 years, ask her to give PTE and make her primary applicant. You will have atleast 65 points and get invitation in the very next round.
2. If your PTE score is mostly near 75 in different aspects, try getting 79 in each. That way you will get 10 points more.
3. Opt for 190 in separate EOI. That way both 189 and 190 options will be open. Once you get an email to pay nomination fee ($300). Go ahead and do that. They give only 2 days to pay the nomination fees. After that you will have to wait for the invitation. Once you get the invitation, you will have 2 months to pay full fees. At that time you can decide if you want to pay full visa fee or wait for 189 as per the position at that time. You can also simultaneously try PTE and increase the score, if you get 79, cancel 190 EOI. Simple.

Your first step should be to check if you get better points by making your wife as primary applicant. 



Saisakahi said:


> Hi JSBhatia,
> 
> Thanks for being kind and giving me so details answer. If u would not have explained me I would have been ignorant and followed my constant. Below are my details. I have also added my wife's points too.. ACS has taken my experience after Nov 2011.My DOB is SEP 1983. I am a software engineer and applied the same code and have 10 years of experience and same applies to my spouse and my PTE score is 65 .
> Now Wht do u suggest.. I m now really worried as u pointed out the policy might change in the next year..please advice..


----------



## imrul1986 (Nov 30, 2015)

jeba said:


> It seems we have to move onto new month with plenty of hopes so home this thread might help you all.
> 
> Latest list..
> *261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1
> ...




Can you add me on the list pls.
Name: Imrul
Point: 70
Code: 261312
Eoi submitted: 25/11/2015


----------



## imrul1986 (Nov 30, 2015)

jeba said:


> It seems we have to move onto new month with plenty of hopes so home this thread might help you all.
> 
> Latest list..
> *261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1
> ...



Pls add me on the list.
Name: Imrul
Point: 70
Code: 261312
Eoi submitted: 25/11/2015


----------



## garybains (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Experts, I submitted my EOI on 13 Oct, 2015 with 60 points in chef occupation. Should I expect an invitation in the next round?


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> yctomi said:
> 
> 
> > The website works fine.
> ...


http://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

This is the link I've got


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

garybains said:


> Hi Experts, I submitted my EOI on 13 Oct, 2015 with 60 points in chef occupation. Should I expect an invitation in the next round?


Absolutely


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

*Nalin*

11:55 AM (6 hours ago)

to me 
Acknowledgement of feedback

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection has received your feedback on 23 November 2015. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.

Your feedback related to the English language policy has been referred to the relevant business area for their information and no further response has been requested. It is at the discretion of the business area if they wish to provide additional comments.

Yours sincerely




Amber
Global Feedback Unit
Department of Immigration and Border Protection

30 November 2015

THIS IS REGARDING PTE EXAM ...LOT OF PEOPLE COMPALINT AGAIST THIS....


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I can suggest u certain options
> 
> ...


Sir, I m fearing about flagged occupation or ceiling (233914) for Engg technologist
Occupation till march-april 2016.


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

Please add me to the list

Skilled Independant - 189
Occupation Code 261313:: Software Engineer
PTE: 13- May-2015 (65+)
EOI Submission Date: 16-JUL-2015



jeba said:


> It seems we have to move onto new month with plenty of hopes so home this thread might help you all.
> 
> Latest list..
> *261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1
> ...


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

yctomi said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> This is the link I've got


This is not the correct one ; 

Businesses, Agents and Trade Professionals > Employing and sponsoring workers > SkillSelect

this is for employers not for applicant.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Nalinkumar said:


> 11:55 AM (6 hours ago)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What did you write them precisely?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> yctomi said:
> 
> 
> > SkillSelect
> ...


Yes u r right. Thanks


----------



## kadoks (Nov 26, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
> 16/10/2015 263111 60 CN&SN nirav3009
> 31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
> ...


Yup,
31/08/2015 263111 60 CN&SE kadoks (190)


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Mates,

I know I am hitting right URL and I am getting "401 UNAUTHORIZED". So now we will get the results and next round of invitation date soon.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

kadoks said:


> Yup,
> 31/08/2015 263111 60 CN&SE kadoks (190)




31/08/2015 263111 55+5 CN&SE kadoks (190)
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
16/10/2015 263111 60 CN&SN nirav3009
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/2015 263111 60 CN&SN himanshu181in
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> 31/08/2015 263111 55+5 CN&SE kadoks (190)
> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
> 16/10/2015 263111 60 CN&SN nirav3009
> ...


I'm pretty sure everybody until nirav3009 will clear this week.


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> What did you write them precisely?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hahaha

Although i have not given PTE.

I really feel that we indians are really jealous.

I dont think that PTE is easy. Pearson is conducting GMAT exam very successfully. Its only selfish thinking that is not letting others come forward. Why everybody is not attempting PTE.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> hahaha
> 
> Although i have not given PTE.
> 
> ...


Agreed ......

I feel PTE is more difficult to attemp but since it is computerized i dont feel it is fraudulent and infact it is liberal compared to ielts.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Agreed ......
> 
> I feel PTE is more difficult to attemp but since it is computerized i dont feel it is fraudulent and infact it is liberal compared to ielts.


We are unable to attempt PTE-A as not available in Pakistan, and only 50 countries in whole world had test sites.


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

when are results 6 nov going to come


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

when are 23 nov results comimng


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Agreed ......
> 
> I feel PTE is more difficult to attemp but since it is computerized i dont feel it is fraudulent and infact it is liberal compared to ielts.


I believe PTE gives very inconsistent results in most of cases compared to IELTS. So, luck holds a role in case of PTE as most of the modules are concerned. 
IELTS might be tough, but it is still standard, shows the true color of the candidate and thats why most of the people hate it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Saying that PTE is easier than IELTS is ridiculous to the extreme. I was doing both simultaneously 9 (!!!) attempts, and can say that with each attempt i was improving bit by bit. 

Some people prefer to complain rather than do many attempts , some stop after 2-3 attempts and then say "pte making immigration unfair". 

My advise to these guys is: immigration is not a given right, some struggle with English tests for months and pass it. Others prefer to complain about "unfairness of pte"- and that "high pointers take our spots" - no, no one takes your spots, you do not put enough effort. Immigration is competitive.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> I believe PTE gives very inconsistent results in most of cases compared to IELTS. So, luck holds a role in case of PTE as most of the modules are concerned.
> IELTS might be tough, but it is still standard, shows the true color of the candidate and thats why most of the people hate it.


i beg to differ. We are assessed by humans in speaking and writing . Humans assessment can never be deemed fool proof and no fraud. Humans are pathetic living beings on earth


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> i beg to differ. We are assessed by humans in speaking and writing . Humans assessment can never be deemed fool proof and no fraud. Humans are pathetic living beings on earth


I would say that IELtS is drowned in bureaucracy, its bot a test of English its the Test of How well you follow "IELTS standards and regulations". 

Read forums - native english speakers get 6 and 7 in writing, listening and reading on a regular basis. What sort of "language level testing" is this?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say that IELtS is drowned in bureaucracy, its bot a test of English its the Test of How well you follow "IELTS standards and regulations".
> 
> Read forums - native english speakers get 6 and 7 in writing, listening and reading on a regular basis. What sort of "language level testing" is this?


Can't agree with you enough. Like someone on those forums said- a seasoned driver can fail a driving test without being prepared for it. IELTS is somewhat similar and one needs to understand their structure, grading system, etc.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Can't agree with you enough. Like someone on those forums said- a seasoned driver can fail a driving test without being prepared for it. IELTS is somewhat similar and one needs to understand their structure, grading system, etc.


Keeda i can give you my example and tell me why should I not suspect.

IELTS:

My first attempt [ I gave this in Melbourne and I am a native Indian speaker]
L-7.5 S-7.5 R-7 W-6.5 

My second attempt [In India ]
L-7 S-6 R-8.5 W-7.5

My third attempt [Again In India]
L-8 S-8 R-8 W-6.5

Listening and reading are transparent . You write the correct answer you get the marks. But your writing and speaking are manually assessed by some examiner. Now here is why I hate IELTS.

In all the 3 attempts I got screwed in the section which is manually assessed and trust me I never had a bad feeling about my speaking and writing in any of my attempts .

I am not a bad speaker [Assessment of 8 in Speaking proves that] . I really do not understand why I got just 6 in my second attempt.

If my writing was that mediocre then why i got 7.5 in my second attempt.


My thoughts:
IELTS has become money minting org of lately. It knows that most of the immigrants need all 7 . Hence they make sure they screw one section of yours [Mostly speaking or writing]

I would like to point out there is a section in your IELTS form which questions you on ur purpose of writing this exam . 
[immigration to australia will be our obvious answer right]


----------



## tam3010 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 
I hope you guys can help me with this.
I've finished a bachelor of science in Petroleum Engineering and currently doing a Master in Mechanical Engineering (both are accredited and in USA).
Can EA assess both of my qualifications and give me positive results? Can I get my Master degree assessed even if I am not finished it yet (May 2016)?
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tam3010 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I hope you guys can help me with this.
> I've finished a bachelor of science in Petroleum Engineering and currently doing a Master in Mechanical Engineering (both are accredited and in USA).
> Can EA assess both of my qualifications and give me positive results? Can I get my Master degree assessed even if I am not finished it yet (May 2016)?
> Thank you so much!!!


You can't assess your degree before completion. 

Otherwise I don't see any problems, subject to meeting requirements set by EA.


----------



## tam3010 (Oct 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You can't assess your degree before completion.
> 
> Otherwise I don't see any problems, subject to meeting requirements set by EA.


Thanks Audrey!!! Do you suggest I should wait to finish my Master and get assessed or I can just do it now and update later when I have my Master?
Also, someone told me a Master degree can't be assessed since my bachelor is only somewhat relevant to my Master.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tam3010 said:


> Thanks Audrey!!! Do you suggest I should wait to finish my Master and get assessed or I can just do it now and update later when I have my Master? Also, someone told me a Master degree can't be assessed since my bachelor is only somewhat relevant to my Master.


You cant assess an unfinished degree.

You need to refer to EA for any info regarding assessment under particular anzsco code and which code suits your education best.


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

PTE is not that easy, but it's true that many candidates successfully got 7 or 8 in PTE after lots of fail attempts in IELTS, and PTE tends to give very high scores in all modules. So there is inconsistency between different tests


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

tam3010 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > You can't assess your degree before completion.
> ...


There are several assessment schemes in EA. So you should refer to the EA website. I think a bachelor degree would be fine so if your EA assessment is only for migration purpose, perhaps you don't need your Master degree.


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> hahaha
> 
> Although i have not given PTE.
> 
> ...


its very easy..my wife got 90,86,90,79..but IELTS she got 6.5 only after 4 attempt...we got PR 21 days ..I make wife as primary applicant....


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

dedm said:


> i'm pretty sure everybody until nirav3009 will clear this week.


pte is going to stop on 2016 onwards........bad news who prefer pte


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

Going to stop pte exam..2016 onwards


----------



## gaja2710 (Jul 14, 2015)

Nalinkumar said:


> pte is going to stop on 2016 onwards........bad news who prefer pte


Are you sure? Where u got the news?
Link please?


----------



## gaja2710 (Jul 14, 2015)

Nalinkumar said:


> pte is going to stop on 2016 onwards........bad news who prefer pte


Are u sure? Where u got the news?


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> I believe PTE gives very inconsistent results in most of cases compared to IELTS. So, luck holds a role in case of PTE as most of the modules are concerned.
> 
> IELTS might be tough, but it is still standard, shows the true color of the candidate and thats why most of the people hate it.



You are very right about that. PTE to me is gambling but with IELTS you know if you have done well or not immediately after your exam because you get what you deserve.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

Nalinkumar said:


> pte is going to stop on 2016 onwards........bad news who prefer pte


Hi Nalinkumar,
Can you provide a documentary or an website reference or any other evidence where it mentins that PTE would be discountinued from 2016.


----------



## abhisheksth (Apr 5, 2015)

Is this authentic news? What is the source? I was thinking of having my spouse take PTE exam. Even if they decide to change anything, I don't think they will before July 2016. Or will they?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Let's not create panic .. even if it's true in future I am sure there would be enough prior intimation from DIBP, as of now this is the current status. And why would DIBP stop accepting PTE ?

_You have achieved a test score of at least 65 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in a* Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic* that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application._

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-proficient-english


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

*December 2015 Invites*

We are already in December, but DIBP has still not updated the Invitation rounds in their website. What could be the reason?


----------



## tam3010 (Oct 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You cant assess an unfinished degree.
> 
> You need to refer to EA for any info regarding assessment under particular anzsco code and which code suits your education best.


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys ; 
This forum is for December Invitation;; 

any one here have news for that ? 

I am sorry but dont really want to read PTE discussion here


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

it is getting really annoying. No news yet on next rounds of invitation. too bad i guess


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

They are updating the website... Invite round will be this friday...


Cheer up guys....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys ;
> This forum is for December Invitation;;
> 
> any one here have news for that ?
> ...




I agree... Please take the PTE discussion to another appropriate thread.


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> They are updating the website... Invite round will be this friday...
> 
> 
> Cheer up guys....
> ...


How I wish that long queue gets cleared! :juggle:


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

itsme121ab said:


> How I wish that long queue gets cleared! :juggle:



Yup... We can only hope that they clear the more number of days...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> They are updating the website... Invite round will be this friday...
> 
> 
> Cheer up guys....
> ...


I hope soo too ; I am accepting an invitation this round lane:lane:lane:


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisuneel said:


> it is getting really annoying. No news yet on next rounds of invitation. too bad i guess


Please update your signature here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

; so others can see your time-line


----------



## jkfooty (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum trying to gather as much info as i can. Anyways i submitted my EOI in General Accounting today in 189 (60points) 190 and regional aswel. What is the best option right now? I'll try another attempt of PTE for 8 each soon.

I was just checking for State sponsorship for different states, it seems state is open for NSW for us but not regional though my agent the other day told me state sponsorship even for NSW is closed :/ 

Please suggest and guide me brother/sisters. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

What is your anzsco?

NSW is open to candidates with codes from their state sol, as all other states. 



jkfooty said:


> Hi guys, I am new to this forum trying to gather as much info as i can. Anyways i submitted my EOI in General Accounting today in 189 (60points) 190 and regional aswel. What is the best option right now? I'll try another attempt of PTE for 8 each soon. I was just checking for State sponsorship for different states, it seems state is open for NSW for us but not regional though my agent the other day told me state sponsorship even for NSW is closed :/ Please suggest and guide me brother/sisters. Thanks


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> You are very right about that. PTE to me is gambling but with IELTS you know if you have done well or not immediately after your exam because you get what you deserve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



my wife got 90,87,76 90 in PTE, its very difficult in IELTS, I dont think so her english much better...she got IELTS 6.5 for attempt.....


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

srisuneel said:


> it is getting really annoying. No news yet on next rounds of invitation. too bad i guess


Yes no official news, however on the same forum some one listed that 02/Dec/15 is the next date?? May be it's a guess...


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> Yes no official news, however on the same forum some one listed that 02/Dec/15 is the next date?? May be it's a guess...


As per trend it will be first and third friday. So 4th DEC and 18th DEC.


----------



## jkfooty (Aug 22, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> What is your anzsco?
> 
> NSW is open to candidates with codes from their state sol, as all other states.


Thanks for the reply brother. My anzsco is 221111 General Accounting. Break up of points are below
Age 30
PTE 10
Studies 20


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> As per trend it will be first and third friday. So 4th DEC and 18th DEC.


do u have the link for that please?


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

prash1980 said:


> do u have the link for that please?


I was just taking a guess based on previous trend.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> I was just taking a guess based on previous trend.


it will most probably be on the 4th of December ; but I am still confused why havnt DIBP updated it on there site; as there site was down for maintenance few over the week end. .


----------



## Kyron (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi guys, please add me to the queue too:

233914 Engineering Technologist - 60 points - EOI submission date 8 Oct 2015

eagregly waitng the oncoming round...will hopefully get an invitation:fingerscrossed:


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

Kyron said:


> Hi guys, please add me to the queue too:
> 
> 233914 Engineering Technologist - 60 points - EOI submission date 8 Oct 2015
> 
> eagregly waitng the oncoming round...will hopefully get an invitation:fingerscrossed:


You should get it Kyron no doubt


----------



## S_Tester (Mar 24, 2015)

Experts please advice.

Total Points 60+5
IELTS 6.5
EoI submitted 1st Oct.
ITA still awaited.

Do I need to try for PTE?


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

S_Tester said:


> Experts please advice.
> 
> Total Points 60+5
> IELTS 6.5
> ...


Whats your job code & When you say 60+5 I am assuming 65 for 190 visa and 60 for 189 .


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I see people are very excited to get invite so am i.( specially 261313 60 pointers)

But, i would like to know what are your plans to do in Australia, how we will get a job? 

we all have a job here in hand in India
i am confused...

Regards
Robin

Regards
Robin Sharma


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I see people are very excited to get invite so am i.( specially 261313 60 pointers)
> 
> ...



Hi Robin,

It is not that rosy to start with. Local Australian experience is key factor for landing jobs in Australia. You get mostly get contractual jobs in Aus. Permanent ones are very rare. 
Referrals and local recommendation letters play a huge role.
My suggestion is to travel to Australia through an Indian company and stick for a year or 2 and then start exploring outside.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks ..:confused2:lane:

Yea local work experience is imp.

:welcome:
Robin


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Still no update regarding invitation.


----------



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Hi Robin,
> 
> It is not that rosy to start with. Local Australian experience is key factor for landing jobs in Australia. You get mostly get contractual jobs in Aus. Permanent ones are very rare.
> Referrals and local recommendation letters play a huge role.
> My suggestion is to travel to Australia through an Indian company and stick for a year or 2 and then start exploring outside.


To be honest with you guys, I have been in Australia for 5 years and I have seen people having experience in Australia for 5-6 years and started loosing their jobs and in next couple of years it is going to be more worst as most of the car manufacturing companies closing 

on other hand, In India many car companies have started manufacturing and other foreign companies have started to come, so it is up to you guys, where you would like to pursue your career. Be ready to do labor work . By the time you settle and buy house and pay off your loan, you will be 50, so don't stay in wrong myth that if you came here then will be rich soon. No doubt that public facilities are great here compare to Asian countries.


----------



## Aptaish (Dec 2, 2015)

Submitted EOI with 60 points for 189 accounting ( management accountant) on 31st August 2015.....what's the chance?


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

AKBh said:


> To be honest with you guys, I have been in Australia for 5 years and I have seen people having experience in Australia for 5-6 years and started loosing their jobs and in next couple of years it is going to be more worst as most of the car manufacturing companies closing
> 
> on other hand, In India many car companies have started manufacturing and other foreign companies have started to come, so it is up to you guys, where you would like to pursue your career. Be ready to do labor work . By the time you settle and buy house and pay off your loan, you will be 50, so don't stay in wrong myth that if you came here then will be rich soon. No doubt that public facilities are great here compare to Asian countries.


I completely Agree with AKBh i am also in Australia for 5 years now there is a lot a change in Jobs.
You need a lot a patience in getting your first Job in Australia specially no local experience and local experience plays a major role and secondly good reference. Otherwise guys be prepared for it.


----------



## sgthushara (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Friends,
When I can expect invitation?
Occupation-Mechanical Engineer
189 visa (60 Pts)
EOI DOE: 6th Nov 2015


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> I completely Agree with AKBh i am also in Australia for 5 years now there is a lot a change in Jobs.
> You need a lot a patience in getting your first Job in Australia specially no local experience and local experience plays a major role and secondly good reference. Otherwise guys be prepared for it.


I am confused. Now I have peaceful life here. :confused2:


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> I am confused. Now I have peaceful life here. :confused2:


Chill Bharath! You have initiated something... Stay on course! Once you get the grant, analyse things during you validation trip and then maybe you can get confused. No point getting disturbed now... Stay positive bud!


----------



## bhupender (Dec 13, 2014)

Needs a big help from the community people. Please advice friends. 
I have applied visa 190 on 22/11 with 75 points in management account category (NSW).
My friend also did that with similar numbers but in General accountant on 23/11/
To my surprise he got the invite before me and i have read that some other people also who have filed after me have got their invite.
Can someone suggest what could be the reason for excluding me from invite


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

bhupender said:


> Needs a big help from the community people. Please advice friends.
> I have applied visa 190 on 22/11 with 75 points in management account category (NSW).
> My friend also did that with similar numbers but in General accountant on 23/11/
> To my surprise he got the invite before me and i have read that some other people also who have filed after me have got their invite.
> Can someone suggest what could be the reason for excluding me from invite


One of my clients with 70 points got his invitation last month (190 NSW). His PTE is 90.

The reason might be that they have invited General Accountant, not Management Accountant.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Doubt if we will have the round on the 4th of December! If that was the case, the results of the last round and future round dates would have been out now... And that's a bit of a downer if you ask me! 

Glad to be proven wrong though!


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Did anybody contacted DIBP on next invitation round date?


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Doubt if we will have the round on the 4th of December! If that was the case, the results of the last round and future round dates would have been out now... And that's a bit of a downer if you ask me!
> 
> Glad to be proven wrong though!


Hi Rahul,

I am also wondering as to why they have yet not updated the result.....I also feel the same way.....anyone has contacted DBIP.....


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> I completely Agree with AKBh i am also in Australia for 5 years now there is a lot a change in Jobs.
> You need a lot a patience in getting your first Job in Australia specially no local experience and local experience plays a major role and secondly good reference. Otherwise guys be prepared for it.


Oops..Then getting a job from India is out of box I guess. Only two options now:
Search for an opening in Australia through the current company.
OR Visit Australia..then search a job(contract) then after getting local experience then shift for permanant jobs.
May I know what kind of contract jobs are possible in Australia related to Software Engg.

Sriman
EOI submitted 24 June, 2015(60 Points,261313-189 sub class).


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

hey guys,

Any news for 4th Dec round ? 
I am expecting my invite on 4th but there is nothing on website about next round.


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

I completely agree with what is being said about local experience. Some of my Frnds had real bad experience after relocating here. I m not demotivating, just telling what I have seen from last 5 years...

But no harm in trying ur luck. 



bharathjangam said:


> Vineethgaddam said:
> 
> 
> > I completely Agree with AKBh i am also in Australia for 5 years now there is a lot a change in Jobs.
> ...


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Any news for 4th Dec round ?
> I am expecting my invite on 4th but there is nothing on website about next round.



Nothing yet


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> I completely agree with what is being said about local experience. Some of my Frnds had real bad experience after relocating here. I m not demotivating, just telling what I have seen from last 5 years...
> 
> But no harm in trying ur luck.


Really Thanks for letting us know about the local experience crieterion. Need to see how it goes as Im yet to get the invite.

--Sriman
EOI submitted 24 June, 2015(60 Points,261313-189 sub class)


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

From ur signature it looks like u can get an intive in next 2-3 rounds... Good luck with that.

I m also waiting for 189 invite EOI DOE - sep 2015, 60 pts, software engineer.
With 0 points for IELTS, have to wait in a long queue for 190 invite.same goes with 189.....let's wait for THE DAY ??



sriman said:


> kumar.ram2736 said:
> 
> 
> > I completely agree with what is being said about local experience. Some of my Frnds had real bad experience after relocating here. I m not demotivating, just telling what I have seen from last 5 years...
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> From ur signature it looks like u can get an intive in next 2-3 rounds... Good luck with that. I m also waiting for 189 invite EOI DOE - sep 2015, 60 pts, software engineer. With 0 points for IELTS, have to wait in a long queue for 190 invite.same goes with 189.....let's wait for THE DAY ??


Wherever you go as an immigrant - you will struggle with job most likely  unless you are a doctor that is )


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

I dont know if there is a invite round today. But as per our regular friday invite, Wish you all who expecting the invites the best.

261311	75	23/11/2015	prasannakp84	
261312	70	25/11/2015	Imrul	
261312	65	26/11/2015	mal_pol_aus	
261313	65	28/11/2015	thinkwise	
261313	60	30/11/2015	Kumar8081	
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain	
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12	
261311	60	28/05/2015	rohansingh2333	
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01	
261313	60	29/05/2015	jsbhatia	
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj	26-11-2015 NSW invite
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015	
2613xx	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454	26-11-2015 NSW invite
261312	60	6/6/2015	Swathi	
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam	
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32	
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab	
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Please check this.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/927146-skill-select-round-december.html


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

The page is updated now, Rounds in December but with just 700 places for Visa 189.

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## abhisheksth (Apr 5, 2015)

Why decreased to 700? This is frustrating!


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

abhisheksth said:


> Why decreased to 700? This is frustrating!


So that applicants can still see availability until the end of June and keep applying...Probably...


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

suruworks said:


> The page is updated now, Rounds in December but with just 700 places for Visa 189.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


This will have huge impact for 2613 batch. I think we would get only 80-90 invites. One more thing is only 2 days of backlog is cleared on 23 Nov round. (21st May). Very tough time for 60 pointers.

--Sriman
EOI submitted 24 June, 2015(60 Points,261313-189 sub class)


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

have to forget 189 invites for now...

261313 guys with 60 points beware


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

sriman said:


> This will have huge impact for 2613 batch. I think we would get only 80-90 invites. One more thing is only 2 days of backlog is cleared on 23 Nov round. (21st May). Very tough time for 60 pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




23 November got clearer till 23 may as per the forum. Since the next applicant on the forum had doe of 27 may, I'm just hoping the queue has moved till the 26th! 

Official results aren't out yet...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

rahulnair said:


> 23 November got clearer till 23 may as per the forum. Since the next applicant on the forum had doe of 27 may, I'm just hoping the queue has moved till the 26th!
> 
> Official results aren't out yet...


Results declared 

see this link
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-23-November-2015-Round-Results.aspx


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> have to forget 189 invites for now...
> 
> 261313 guys with 60 points beware




So irritating! Testing our patience to all possible limits!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Results declared
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What the!


----------



## abhisheksth (Apr 5, 2015)

It says only 21 May for 2613


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> 23 November got clearer till 23 may as per the forum. Since the next applicant on the forum had doe of 27 may, I'm just hoping the queue has moved till the 26th!
> 
> Official results aren't out yet...


Official results are out

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-23-November-2015-Round-Results.aspx


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

It seems that the chance for 60 pointers is definitely getting slimmer.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

So hari_aus not getting invited was as per the results. I wonder how did Bhandari got invited from 23-May. I am sure his points were not 60, but 65.

23-Nov results are up: https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-23-November-2015-Round-Results.aspx

Next round: Today in about 10 hours from now. Total invites for today have been reduced to just 700 though (and just 5 for 489).


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Next invitation round on 4th december. 
That means today mid night right?


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

My God. It reduced for 700 invitations. Bad luck for the 60 pointers


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

udeshi3002 said:


> Next invitation round on 4th december.
> That means today mid night right?


yes 
nek minute technical glitch and the round won't happen


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Guys... Something with the results. They have not updated the 23rd one yet. They have published but still linking to the 6th results


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

udeshi3002 said:


> Guys... Something with the results. They have not updated the 23rd one yet. They have published but still linking to the 6th results


Just change the date in the URL to 23 and voila!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

So many discrepancies in the last couple of weeks! Oz really does need a better breed of software professionals!


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

The results are out and it looks like there was an influx of 65 point applicants. Can I please request those who have created dummy profiles for EOI to please withdraw them so that genuine applicants can get through? There is no benefit to anybody with your dummy profiles, not even yourself, though you may not feel so.

The number of invited applicants has also reduced from December onwards down to just 700.


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> udeshi3002 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys... Something with the results. They have not updated the 23rd one yet. They have published but still linking to the 6th results
> ...


Yep! Got it. Thanks!


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

dedm said:


> The results are out and it looks like there was an influx of 65 point applicants. Can I please request those who have created dummy profiles for EOI to please withdraw them so that genuine applicants can get through? There is no benefit to anybody with your dummy profiles, not even yourself, though you may not feel so.
> 
> The number of invited applicants has also reduced from December onwards down to just 700.


Evidence or it doesn't exist matie.

You can't just assume (and then blame) people create dummy accounts.


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Had a small query.

I have already submitted 189 for 261313(60 points) and EOI submission was 24/08/2015. Now if I update the EOI with 190(state sponsorship), will it also update the 189 submitted earlier? In short, will the EOI submission date for 189 change from 24/08/2015 to today's date if I update the EOI with a 190 application?:confused2::confused2:

I intend to apply SS for VIC if the EOI submission date of 189 remains unchanged. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

udeshi3002 said:


> Next invitation round on 4th december.
> That means today mid night right?


Yes. In about 8 hours and 35 hours from now.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Amlan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Had a small query.
> 
> ...


No, it will not change your 189 DOE.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

Amlan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Had a small query.
> 
> ...


hi 

Its better to apply for separate EOI so it wont effect your current 189


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Not, it will not change your 189 DOE.


Thanks KeeDa. As far as I know, Skillselect does not allow multiple EOI submission. So I can just go ahead and update the existing EOI with the 190 selection, so that now there are both 189 and 190 under the same EOI. Am i right in assuming this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> hi
> 
> Its better to apply for separate EOI so it wont effect your current 189


Thanks Vineet. But as far as I know, Skillselect does not allow multiple EOI submission. Am I correct here?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

dedm said:


> The results are out and it looks like there was an influx of 65 point applicants. Can I please request those who have created dummy profiles for EOI to please withdraw them so that genuine applicants can get through? There is no benefit to anybody with your dummy profiles, not even yourself, though you may not feel so.
> 
> The number of invited applicants has also reduced from December onwards down to just 700.


I don't think you can create dummy profile. Why?

1) They access your English score

2) They check your Positive assessment

So if you give those above 2 and names don't match I don't think you'd get an invite, again given that you have multiple EOI for the same names, I am thinking that they might put you to blacklist.

Only things you can fake is, your work experience and age.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

Amlan said:


> Thanks Vineet. But as far as I know, Skillselect does not allow multiple EOI submission. Am I correct here?


No i think you can create with different Email id. If it update your DOE for 189 also than it will be a bring problem.
So i don't want you take a risk for changing the DOE for a safe side 

good luck mate 

Thanks


----------



## greatwork (Jul 23, 2015)

23rd November 2015 round's results are out.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I don't think you can create dummy profile. Why?
> 
> 1) They access your English score
> 
> ...



They do all this checks after they invite only because the system will pick all 65+ ans send invite and after person apply only they will verify 

Correct me if am wrong


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Vineethgaddam said:


> They do all this checks after they invite only because the system will pick all 65+ ans send invite and after person apply only they will verify
> 
> Correct me if am wrong


You are wrong, there is an automated system. For instance if you have taken PTE, immigration accesses your PTE results before sending the invite and you do get a notification.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

31/08/2015 263111 55+5 CN&SE kadoks (190)
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
16/10/2015 263111 60 CN&SN nirav3009
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/2015 263111 60 CN&SN himanshu181in
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j

All the best guys. Since there are only 700 invitations this time instead of 1150 . I am sure we will be impacted. Just hope and pray that impact will be less.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

All the best for those expecting invite today


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

All the best fellas... 6.30 PM IST today, who so ever gets the invite, please update.

Thala1984, Vikaschandra, Rameezsh1, Shijuy, SPS123, Mgkarthick.. All the best to you guys. I seriously hope the list clears till Sep 19th (being optimistic)


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Amlan said:


> Thanks KeeDa. As far as I know, Skillselect does not allow multiple EOI submission. So I can just go ahead and update the existing EOI with the 190 selection, so that now there are both 189 and 190 under the same EOI. Am i right in assuming this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can create two- one for 189 and the other for 190. The only drawback with using the same EOI for both is if any of the two options get an invitation, the other one does not stand a chance to get invited. If you do so and get invited for one of the EOI, and should you decide to move forward with the invitation, please be considerate and withdraw the other one.
Ref: How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> have to forget 189 invites for now...
> 
> 261313 guys with 60 points beware



Agreed!! 

Wish others in the list good luck!!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys ,

now that there are only 700 invitations ; I dont think I can can an invite this round; please suggest..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gnt said:


> Guys ,
> 
> now that there are only 700 invitations ; I dont think I can can an invite this round; please suggest..


Can't say for sure. It depends on whether they've reduced the numbers across all occupations (including yours) or just a few (excluding yours) have been targeted. We can only wait and watch- just 7 hours more.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Can't say for sure. It depends on whether they've reduced the numbers across all occupations (including yours) or whether just a few (excluding yours) have been targeted. We can only wait and watch- just 7 hours more.


Thanks KeeDa ;; God always bless you


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

hi keeda,

why is that they have reduced the invitations? there will be some reason right? any idea? 
the invitations will happen around 6.30 PM IST. Is it ?

Regards,
Suneel


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

srisuneel said:


> hi keeda,
> 
> why is that they have reduced the invitations? there will be some reason right? any idea?
> the invitations will happen around 6.30 PM IST. Is it ?
> ...


I have no idea about the reason behind the reduction.

Yes, dot at 6:30 pm IST. Check online if the status on top right changes from SUBMITTED to INVITED. Emails (to those who are invited) are also sent a little bit later.


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Good luck all!


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Wish the best luck for you ALL.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Fellows

A lot of typo errors occurred on DIBP site, in previous round points score written 65 instead of 60 and now Invitation round result of 23 Nov have link of 06 Nov. Please find below the correct link.

SkillSelect-23-November-2015-Round-Results


----------



## jinthomas (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI on 7th of November 2015 with 60 points and my nominated occupation is Engineering Technologist-233914. When can I expect an invite?


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

Only 700 invitations? I wonder how many 2613 will get through this time?


----------



## Aptaish (Dec 2, 2015)

EOI submitted 31st August 2015 with 60 points for management accountant..... Add me to list.....


----------



## rajesh_james (Oct 31, 2015)

*God bless us all*

Let's hope the best for all of us this time.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Added you to the google doc list in my signature


Hi I got my NSW state sponorship today can you update the file 

Thanks 
Vineeth


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

The skillselect site updated with the cut off dates till which the invites have been sent till now.
2613XXX - It shows DOE - 21/05 3:17 PM for 60 pointers ( 189 category)

Based on our earlier communications , someone had stated that he had received an invite even though his DOE was 23/05. ( 2613XX, 60 pts, 189 category )

So if the data as per Skillselect site is accurate, I hope I get an invite in the next round since my DOE is 21/05 EOD ( 60 points.. )


----------



## MagicMuffin (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I submitted my EOI as an Electrical Design Engineer (233311) on Nov 25th 2015 with 60 points. 
A friend of mine did the same in September with same credentials, he has already been through 4 draws (Oct and Nov) and no invitation received yet. 

I believe with reduced seats i.e. 700, it will take even longer to get invitations, at least for 233311 applicants. 

Any sympathizers around??


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Hi I got my NSW state sponorship today can you update the file
> 
> Thanks
> Vineeth



Congrats for the invitation ; Please tell us your occupation and EOI date .


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hari_aus said:


> The skillselect site updated with the cut off dates till which the invites have been sent till now.
> 2613XXX - It shows DOE - 21/05 3:17 PM for 60 pointers ( 189 category)
> 
> Based on our earlier communications , someone had stated that he had received an invite even though his DOE was 23/05. ( 2613XX, 60 pts, 189 category )
> ...


Yes, you should get it if there are enough seats available for 60 pointers. The round is today. I hope you got to see my email.

All the best.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

hari_aus said:


> The skillselect site updated with the cut off dates till which the invites have been sent till now.
> 2613XXX - It shows DOE - 21/05 3:17 PM for 60 pointers ( 189 category)
> 
> Based on our earlier communications , someone had stated that he had received an invite even though his DOE was 23/05. ( 2613XX, 60 pts, 189 category )
> ...



Best of luck Hari  !!! Good to see that the at least 12 days of backlog was cleared for 2613. But this time they have reduced the number of invites . lets see how it goes.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys ; 

I just saw 23rd -November result ; some applicants got 105 points; just wondering how possibility can they achieve this much points. ??


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

And this is the latest information I got from inside Australia ; 

Unemployment rates in some areas of Australia are as high as 61 per cent, a huge 10 times higher than the national average.

The highest rates are in QLD and SA. 

However on the other side ; NSW and VIC are doing very well.


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, you should get it if there are enough seats available for 60 pointers. The round is today. I hope you got to see my email.
> 
> All the best.


@KeeDa - 
Just saw your mail, thanks!!
Fingers crossed


----------



## rajesh_james (Oct 31, 2015)

*2013 and 2014 December Invites*

December Ist round invites are comparatively lesser in the previous years, 820 and 886 respectively for the years 2014 and 2013.

2014
/Trav/Work/Skil/41978


2013
/Trav/Work/Skil/41610


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Best of luck Hari  !!! Good to see that the at least 12 days of backlog was cleared for 2613. But this time they have reduced the number of invites . lets see how it goes.


Not 12, but just 3 days. From 19-May to 21-May.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gnt said:


> And this is the latest information I got from inside Australia ;
> 
> Unemployment rates in some areas of Australia are as high as 61 per cent, a huge 10 times higher than the national average.
> 
> ...


Not 61 mate! It must have said 6.1%


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Hi I got my NSW state sponorship today can you update the file
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats Vineeth!


----------



## Viacheslav (Dec 3, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Hi I got my NSW state sponorship today can you update the file
> 
> Thanks
> Vineeth


Vineethgaddam, how long does it take you to get NSW sponsorship from the date of Invite to it.
I got my sponsorship invite on the 27-th of November and lodged it in the 2-nd of December.
Now I am wondering when will they approve it?

I am 60 points 2613 and got an invitation from NSW for sponsorship with hope to get 65 after it will be approved.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Viacheslav said:


> Vineethgaddam, how long does it take you to get NSW sponsorship from the date of Invite to it.
> I got my sponsorship invite on the 27-th of November and lodged it in the 2-nd of December.
> Now I am wondering when will they approve it?
> 
> I am 60 points 2613 and got an invitation from NSW for sponsorship with hope to get 65 after it will be approved.


Usually 2 weeks - 6 weeks, however, they would say till 12 weeks. According to the stats.

Please pm if you have any questions. I am russian speaker too  

Good luck


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

karthikr said:


> All the best fellas... 6.30 PM IST today, who so ever gets the invite, please update.
> 
> Thala1984, Vikaschandra, Rameezsh1, Shijuy, SPS123, Mgkarthick.. All the best to you guys. I seriously hope the list clears till Sep 19th (being optimistic)


Best wishes to you too karthik. Hope you the invite as well.


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

gnt said:


> And this is the latest information I got from inside Australia ;
> 
> Unemployment rates in some areas of Australia are as high as 61 per cent, a huge 10 times higher than the national average.
> 
> ...


----------



## Viacheslav (Dec 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually 2 weeks - 6 weeks, however, they would say till 12 weeks. According to the stats.
> 
> Please pm if you have any questions. I am russian speaker too
> 
> Good luck


Thank you a lot. You have a great site with approval time tracking.
Actually I cant find how to pm you 
If you can, please pm me with you skype id or something like that


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Viacheslav said:


> Vineethgaddam, how long does it take you to get NSW sponsorship from the date of Invite to it.
> I got my sponsorship invite on the 27-th of November and lodged it in the 2-nd of December.
> Now I am wondering when will they approve it?
> 
> I am 60 points 2613 and got an invitation from NSW for sponsorship with hope to get 65 after it will be approved.


Our details are similar and have submitted on similar date. Let's stay connected and track the progress


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*EOI for 2613 with 60points*

I think some miracle can happen today. 60 pointer will be cleared for 6 months!!... Let’s hope for the best.


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Can't say for sure. It depends on whether they've reduced the numbers across all occupations (including yours) or just a few (excluding yours) have been targeted. We can only wait and watch- just 7 hours more.


Dear All,
Since 700 invites will be made tomorrow, lets share who ever gets it, as there might be cases that some people even with 60 points will get it and some people even with 65 might not get it depending on the occupation celing.....well its my guess!!!! and i may be proved wrong


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Hi I got my NSW state sponorship today can you update the file
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats, when did you apply? And when did you receive invitation?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Viacheslav said:


> Thank you a lot. You have a great site with approval time tracking. Actually I cant find how to pm you  If you can, please pm me with you skype id or something like that


Thanks a lot for kind words. 

I can't send you a PM too. You need to have 5 messages to send/receive PMs. However, those messages should not be off topic.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

I got nsw invite & lodged visa . Thanks everyone for your help.. It was horrible waiting since june'15. Finally today I got it. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Viacheslav said:


> Thank you a lot. You have a great site with approval time tracking.
> Actually I cant find how to pm you
> If you can, please pm me with you skype id or something like that


You need to have atleast 5 posts inorder to send/receive private messages


----------



## Viacheslav (Dec 3, 2015)

Can you please clarify one more aspect for me.
When I will be approved by NSW and get 65 point - does this mean that I will be automatically invited to lodge visa or I will need to wait for the SkillSelect queue with updated to 65 points?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> I got nsw invite & lodged visa . Thanks everyone for your help.. It was horrible waiting since june'15. Finally today I got it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone




Congrats Ram! Cheers


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

The Waiting list:

30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
07/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer JAN84
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
08/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Nackarub
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990


Goood Luck Guys ;;; Please update if invited;


----------



## Krish_47 (Nov 8, 2015)

i wonder why 

30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai

these 2 guys didn't get the invitation on the last round.because according to the last round results the cut off day was mentioned as 1/10/2015 2.10 am

please can some one say the reason for this?


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Congrats, when did you apply? And when did you receive invitation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thanks mate 
I applied on 13/10/2015 received today


----------



## Viacheslav (Dec 3, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Thanks mate
> I applied on 13/10/2015 received today


Does state sponsorship grants you immediate ability to lodge visa or you need stay in SkillSelect queue with updated points again?
I mean - you just recieved sponsorship and that is all? You can just lodge visa and wait for an officer?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

seems like not many people are excited for today's invite ...


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

Krish_47 said:


> i wonder why
> 
> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
> ...



I thought about this too. May be they got the invitation and did not just update here..


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

gnt said:


> seems like not many people are excited for today's invite ...


Do u think there is a reason behind why only 700 seats are allocated for each round in dec. is it because the applications have themselves slowed down? Is there a chance only 65 pointers get invited for this?


----------



## engmohamed (Nov 25, 2014)

55 minutes remaining?


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

engmohamed said:


> 55 minutes remaining?


50 min to go.


----------



## Krish_47 (Nov 8, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> I thought about this too. May be they got the invitation and did not just update here..


yes i was thinking the same..


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> I thought about this too. May be they got the invitation and did not just update here..



Hi bhavna1990,

I'm not sure if you faced the situation. I initially submitted my EOI on 17-Sep with 60 points and Date of Effect got changed on 10-Oct. At the time of submission the DOE was 17-Sep and my birthday was on 10-Oct. 

Have anyone noticed DOE changes like this?


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

gnt said:


> The Waiting list:
> 
> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
> ...


Hi GNT

Add me to ur list
Occupation 233914 - Engineering Technologist;
EOi Lodge on 24/Nov/15 Points 65


----------



## Krish_47 (Nov 8, 2015)

considering the previous rounds results, i think there will be only very few applicants with 60 points will be invited today..i mean a very very few.. (as they are only going to give away only 700 invitations)


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

Any one can you please update the latest list for 261313 code?


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> gnt said:
> 
> 
> > The Waiting list:
> ...



He wouldn't have to add you to the list. You will receive your invitation today.  Btw this is for the 60 pointers list


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

thinkwise said:


> bhavna1990 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought about this too. May be they got the invitation and did not just update here..
> ...


How old did u turn on 10th oct? Your doe changes if your points score changes.


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> He wouldn't have to add you to the list. You will receive your invitation today.  Btw this is for the 60 pointers list
> 
> so what time draw will be out today!!!


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> bhavna1990 said:
> 
> 
> > He wouldn't have to add you to the list. You will receive your invitation today.  Btw this is for the 60 pointers list
> ...


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

another 15 odd minutes to go right ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> bhavna1990 said:
> 
> 
> > He wouldn't have to add you to the list. You will receive your invitation today.  Btw this is for the 60 pointers list
> ...


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> How old did u turn on 10th oct? Your doe changes if your points score changes.


Points did not change for me. It is the same as was well below 30 and above 26 beyond and after 10-Oct


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

thinkwise said:


> Points did not change for me. It is the same as was well below 30 and above 26 beyond and after 10-Oct


Are you checking in PDF?? Or home page of EOI??


Thanks
Rohan


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Are you checking in PDF?? Or home page of EOI??
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


PDF. The home page said it is 17-Sep


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

thinkwise said:


> PDF. The home page said it is 17-Sep




Don't worry if that's the case


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Don't worry if that's the case



Thanks mate.. Anyways my points increased by 5 points on 28-Nov


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

8 minues to go


----------



## sbtbest (Jun 22, 2015)

All the best to everyone, please share the good news with all!!!


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

31/08/2015 263111 55+5 CN&SE kadoks (190)
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
16/10/2015 263111 60 CN&SN nirav3009
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/2015 263111 60 CN&SN himanshu181in
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j

Guys please update if you get invite


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Someone please post latest list of 2613xx candidates.

Thanks


----------



## Krish_47 (Nov 8, 2015)

30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
07/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer JAN84
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
08/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Nackarub
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990

Guys please update the status if anyone get the invitation..Good luck guys.. 


Guys please update when you gt the


----------



## Antimatter (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I applied for 261112 with 75 points on 1st December. Are the invites sent at 12am or do we have to wait for few days?? How does the invitation system work?

Cheers!


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyone got invite??


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

It's time! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

The time the post is posted is showed in IST?


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

Check if you have got your invite now?!


----------



## mal_pol_aus (Oct 8, 2015)

I just got invited! Good luck to the others!


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

gnt said:


> The Waiting list:
> 
> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
> ...


Gnt have you got your invite?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

mal_pol_aus said:


> I just got invited! Good luck to the others!


What were your points?


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

What happens guys anyone got invite or process is not done??


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

mal_pol_aus said:


> I just got invited! Good luck to the others!


How many points and what occupation and DOE?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Posting on behalf of my friend.

He just got the invite. He was having 70 points


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

nivas said:


> Posting on behalf of my friend.
> 
> He just got the invite. He was having 70 points


ANZCO code??


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

Any 60 pointers non- pro rata got invite?


----------



## mal_pol_aus (Oct 8, 2015)

dedm said:


> What were your points?


65 points - I applied on 26/11/15 - Developer/Programmer


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

Got the Invite but not in Email. Directly in skill select


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

All the best for those you got invite and who are waiting.


----------



## LucasWang (Oct 23, 2015)

Guys, just let you know that I got my invitation this round. EOI: 25/5/2015. 261313. 60points.
Good luck to all of you who is still waiting!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Gnt have you got your invite?



No , not invited this round


----------



## Antimatter (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just refreshed my SkillSelect page and the Apply visa option had appeared. So I guess I did get an invite. 189 Visa, 261112 Systems Analyst, 75 points, DOE 1 Dec 2015.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Krish_47 (Nov 8, 2015)

got the invitation..So happy..good luck guys..

Non-pro rata 8/10/2015 telecom eng


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

gnt said:


> No , not invited this round



It's still early. You should get an invite.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> 31/08/2015 263111 55+5 CN&SE kadoks (190)
> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
> 16/10/2015 263111 60 CN&SN nirav3009
> ...


Guys any one ????????????


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

I can't believe. I got invited my DOE is 28/5/2015. Job code 2613xx. Guys I will check again.


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

gnt said:


> bhavna1990 said:
> 
> 
> > Gnt have you got your invite?
> ...


Do u think only 65+ pointers got invited this round. I just don't understand why they would reduce the invitations to 700. So frustrating


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

rohansingh2323 said:


> I can't believe. I got invited my DOE is 28/5/2015. Job code 2613xx. Guys I will check again.


I had 60 points


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

Krish_47 said:


> got the invitation..So happy..good luck guys..
> 
> Non-pro rata 8/10/2015 telecom eng


How many points?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rohansingh2323 said:


> anzco code??


261111


----------



## Krish_47 (Nov 8, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> How many points?


60 points


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Do u think only 65+ pointers got invited this round. I just don't understand why they would reduce the invitations to 700. So frustrating


it is some kind of usual pattern, the department did the same last december 2014, i think it's because of the holiday, maybe they will be on holiday 24/12 to 10/01, so they cannot deal with the standard (2000+) workload.


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

rohansingh2323 said:


> What happens guys anyone got invite or process is not done??


Getting confirmed from my consultant , finger crossed !!


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

Got Invited today for 2613XXX 
60 pts, 189 category


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

Krish_47 said:


> bhavna1990 said:
> 
> 
> > How many points?
> ...


Congrats!!! 

Anybody after 8/10 got invited? 8 days movement for a 60 pointer is still good for a 700 invitation round. 


Gnt you sure you are not invited?!


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

hari_aus said:


> got invited today for 2613xxx
> 60 pts, 189 category


eoi date???


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Got the Invitation


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Anybody after 8/10 got invited? 8 days movement for a 60 pointer is still good for a 700 invitation round.
> 
> ...


I think it wouldn't be done yet. It usually takes about 30mins for the round to complete.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Invited *

I received the invite !!!  (75 points)


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

Krish_47 said:


> got the invitation..So happy..good luck guys..
> 
> Non-pro rata 8/10/2015 telecom eng


Hey Krish !!! Congrats Buddy !! 

Will update about mine soon.


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

hari_aus said:


> Got Invited today for 2613XXX
> 60 pts, 189 category


Me too Hari. All the best for other


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

Guys if you have received invitation. Pls post with occupation and points score so it's easier to decify..


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> I received the invite !!!


congrats!!! your occupation, points and doe?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

I got invited guys. See my signature for details.


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

It's wierd that non pro-rata has been cleared for only 8 days.


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

zeesharp said:


> eoi date???


21st May 2015


----------



## newUser12 (Jun 15, 2015)

Finally got invited 
DOE- 27/05
2613
189
60points


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

hari_aus said:


> 21st May 2015


hmm...many congrats to you...and all the best to you for rest of the immigration process!!


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks to all for all your help .


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

guys what is the date for non pro-rata guys ?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

jeba said:


> I got invited guys. See my signature for details.




Wow! That means the 60 pointer queue has moved till 3 June! That's fantastic!!!  Congratulations mate!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Anybody after 8/10 got invited? 8 days movement for a 60 pointer is still good for a 700 invitation round.
> 
> ...



Lol I am not invited ; 

EOI Status
Status: SUBMITTED


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

jeba said:


> I got invited guys. See my signature for details.



Conts bro!!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

zeesharp said:


> congrats!!! your occupation, points and doe?


261311 - 75 points - 23/11/2015


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

gnt said:


> Lol I am not invited ;
> 
> EOI Status
> Status: SUBMITTED


This seems extremely weird.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

@dhijaj - whats your status?


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

yctomi said:


> It's wierd that non pro-rata has been cleared for only 8 days.


Not strange compared to the total number of invitations given! Hopefully next round will be 60 pointers?


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

My doe is 21 Nov. I was hoping Jan 2nd round.. Looks like it's going to take longer than that...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Conts bro!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Hi Jeba, Congrats. Hope you now have no complaint on 190 invite. 

Good to hear that you have the 189 now.

Good luck..


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

dedm said:


> This seems extremely weird.



I know , had every thing ready for this round . But still not hoping alot for next round :noidea::noidea:


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

gnt said:


> dedm said:
> 
> 
> > This seems extremely weird.
> ...


Gnt you will definitely get it next round! Hopefully the dates move atleast till 20th oct. another 2 week wait....


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Gnt you will definitely get it next round! Hopefully the dates move atleast till 20th oct. another 2 week wait....


this is not happening. I dont think so it is right. Non pro-rata moving only 8 days. Something is wrong. Last time it moved upto 01st October right


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

rahulnair said:


> Wow! That means the 60 pointer queue has moved till 3 June! That's fantastic!!!  Congratulations mate!


Am I the last one to be invited?
I was hope less when I saw only 700 invitations to be invited. I thought my turn will come in end of January round but it seems DIBP has invited 700 people from 2613 occupation.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey I got invited. See my signature.


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> yctomi said:
> 
> 
> > It's wierd that non pro-rata has been cleared for only 8 days.
> ...


I think they allocate more invitations to 2613 since the 60 pointers were cleared for more than 8 days. Only 11 days from the last round, so even though the number given is smaller, non pro-rata invitations should move forward for 15+ days.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

srisuneel said:


> this is not happening. I dont think so it is right. Non pro-rata moving only 8 days. Something is wrong. Last time it moved upto 01st October right


because the quata is reduced from 1150 to 700 this month, pro rata occupations will use all their quota every round anyway, which means the quota for other occupations is reduced by 450! so moving from 01 to 08 is not slow at all


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hey I got invited. See my signature.




8 June!!!  Is this even true???!!!


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

srisuneel said:


> bhavna1990 said:
> 
> 
> > Gnt you will definitely get it next round! Hopefully the dates move atleast till 20th oct. another 2 week wait....
> ...



Remember 9th October round no 60 pointer non pro rata got invited and the Dow stayed at 27 th July. Compared to that this is much better. As someone else has said may be dibp paid more attention to the 2613 60 pointer backlog and hence our non pro rata occupations have stayed behind.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hey I got invited. See my signature.




Congrats Bharath!


----------



## nna (Dec 3, 2015)

Has anyone got an invitation for 2631xx?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hey I got invited. See my signature.


 I felt 100 % that it won't come this time. But it has came. I am on top of the world now.

:heh::heh::heh:


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

jeba said:


> Am I the last one to be invited?
> I was hope less when I saw only 700 invitations to be invited. I thought my turn will come in end of January round but it seems DIBP has invited 700 people from 2613 occupation.


Same here Jeba, I did not login and check because I was thinking it would not touch 60 pointers. But when I saw a person (2613XX) with 60 points invited with DOE 25 may then I checked. My BIG thanks to Keeda, Jeeten and other members for all the help.


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Remember 9th October round no 60 pointer non pro rata got invited and the Dow stayed at 27 th July. Compared to that this is much better. As someone else has said may be dibp paid more attention to the 2613 60 pointer backlog and hence our non pro rata occupations have stayed behind.


oh good analysis, i guess good things will be waiting for us in the next round, may be round for NON PRO-RATA


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

yctomi said:


> bhavna1990 said:
> 
> 
> > yctomi said:
> ...


Since the 2613 60 pointer have taken out places we have stayed behind. So most of those 700 invitations have been given to 65 pointer and 2613 60 pointers. Hence we have moved only 8 days. Next round dibp will pay attention to the non pro rata and it should move to atleast 20 oct. I hope you understand my point here..


----------



## Kyron (Oct 6, 2015)

I've got invitation too, feel little tremble ))

233914 - Engineering Technologist - 60 points, EOI was submitted on 8 Oct

go to next stage...

good luck everyone, guys


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

Finally received invitation after 6 months and 6 days....


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Since the 2613 60 pointer have taken out places we have stayed behind. So most of those 700 invitations have been given to 65 pointer and 2613 60 pointers. Hence we have moved only 8 days. Next round dibp will pay attention to the non pro rata and it should move to atleast 20 oct. I hope you understand my point here..


Why only 20th Oct? Any specific reason? Can u check your inbox once Bhavna?


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

So what is the cut off for 2613 60 pointers as of now ?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I will never understand how this EOI works.  What seems impossible becomes true. How one could have thought that mid June applicants would receive the invitation in 4 December round, which only issues 700 invitations?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Onshore said:


> So what is the cut off for 2613 60 pointers as of now ?


8 June


----------



## Aptaish (Dec 2, 2015)

Anyone for accounting get invitation below 70 points


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

*Nalin*



bhavna1990 said:


> Since the 2613 60 pointer have taken out places we have stayed behind. So most of those 700 invitations have been given to 65 pointer and 2613 60 pointers. Hence we have moved only 8 days. Next round dibp will pay attention to the non pro rata and it should move to atleast 20 oct. I hope you understand my point here..


Can you please tell me last invited for 261313 60 pointers?


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

*Nalin*

Can you please tell me last invited for 261313 60 pointers?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Seems like:

60 pointers Software Engineers , 261313 have moved to the 8th of June. (which is really good)
60 pointers Non pro-rata moved to the 8th of October.

guys please add update your cases if possible - for better analysis.

Congrats to all invited! Happy for you!


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I will never understand how this EOI works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!!! That's Dibp! Their Christmas surprise I guess. 

So other 60 pointers don't worry it's only a matter of time. Dibp sometimes prioritizes. If it's not this round you will be prioritised in the next round.


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

srisuneel said:


> bhavna1990 said:
> 
> 
> > Since the 2613 60 pointer have taken out places we have stayed behind. So most of those 700 invitations have been given to 65 pointer and 2613 60 pointers. Hence we have moved only 8 days. Next round dibp will pay attention to the non pro rata and it should move to atleast 20 oct. I hope you understand my point here..
> ...


 I am just guessing it to be near 20th. It could be more or less too!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kyron said:


> I've got invitation too, feel little tremble ))
> 
> 233914 - Engineering Technologist - 60 points, EOI was submitted on 8 Oct
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> I felt 100 % that it won't come this time. But it has came. I am on top of the world now.
> 
> :heh::heh::heh:


Congrats bharathjangam!!
All the best for next steps.

cheers


----------



## civil189 (Jul 27, 2015)

What about vitoflip and civil engineer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civil189 (Jul 27, 2015)

Please update non pro data list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Any updates from any ICT BA applicant?


----------



## Aptaish (Dec 2, 2015)

What about accountants....?????


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Congratz friends 2613 has exceeded expectation, I only hope it continuous. 

Good luck guys..


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

gnt said:


> Lol I am not invited ;
> 
> EOI Status
> Status: SUBMITTED


Ya lol, even I am not invited.


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> srisuneel said:
> 
> 
> > bhavna1990 said:
> ...


I have replied to your private message.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Congrats to all those who got invite today...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Got the invite guys.
261313 60 june 4th


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Got the invite guys.
> 261313 60 june 4th




Congrats mate!


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

I think the date for 60 pointers under 2613 may exceed further, since most of the people in our queue seems to be ignored this invitation based on the past rounds. We may get more clarity by tomorrow.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

What about Arun32 and itsme121ab? Have they received the invite?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

rahulnair said:


> 8 June!!!  Is this even true???!!!


I was not even awake to see the results.. I went to bed at 11: 30 NZ time (9:30 Au time)
Just woke up at 3:15 NZ time (1:15 Au time) to my shock of invite. Did all 700 invites go to 2613?


----------



## shaonpaul (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, i have applied for 189 subclass as Electronics Engineer with 60 points.Can I Apply for 190 subclass separately now? By the way how long does it take to get an invitation.?i have applied 1st December 2015


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> I was not even awake to see the results.. I went to bed at 11: 30 NZ time (9:30 Au time)
> 
> 
> Just woke up at 3:15 NZ time (1:15 Au time) to my shock of invite. Did all 700 invites go to 2613?




Ha ha ha...  You woke up to real good news! Congrats again bud... Cheers!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Following people should have received today.

261311	75	23/11/2015	prasannakp84
261312	70	25/11/2015	Imrul
261312	65	26/11/2015	mal_pol_aus
261313	65	28/11/2015	thinkwise
261313	60	30/11/2015	Kumar8081
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12
261311	60	28/05/2015	rohansingh2333
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01
261313	60	29/05/2015	jsbhatia
261313	60	42069	Jeba
261313	60	42100	Dhijaj
261311	60	42100	Karthik8036
261313	60	42100	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	42100	VenkatMurthy.2015
2613xx	60	42130	Chandana9454
261312	60	42161	Swathi
261313	60	42222	bharathjangam

Next to update
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Following people should have received today.
> 
> 2613117523/11/2015prasannakp84
> 2613127025/11/2015Imrul
> ...




Please update the backlog sheet accordingly


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Following people should have received today.
> 
> 261311	75	23/11/2015	prasannakp84
> 261312	70	25/11/2015	Imrul
> ...



Really happy for your and other friends, you guys deserve this after such a horrible wait.. 

Can't imagine waiting for so long and following the invitation round every month..

Good luck with the invite..


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

*Nalin*



rahulnair said:


> Ha ha ha...  You woke up to real good news! Congrats again bud... Cheers!


Did you get invitation today Rahul?


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hurray Finally got it.
Really shocked to see the invitation mail popup in my spouse mobile.
Details in my signature


----------



## civil189 (Jul 27, 2015)

Guys how to import the account.. Loosing patience... Going with an agent ...does importing an will be known to my agent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Gnt you will definitely get it next round! Hopefully the dates move atleast till 20th oct. another 2 week wait....


Thanks Bhavana ; lol I can wait another 2 weeks hoping there are changes to the invitation trend. 

Many Congrats to everyone who got invited today. 

All the best guys.


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Guys!

I just got invited! The email message notification about the Visa Invitation just flashed on my mobile phone's screen. I am really ecstatic and excited for the next step. 

Congratulations to all who have received their visa invitation after months of tireless anticipation and waiting for news on every forum thread we could find. I'm very thankful that this forum managed to help me control my eagerness about when I would get invited because the updates gave me a better anticipation when I could expect my invitation to arrive. It also helped me feel better that there are others in this forum who keeps on updating everyone here about the status of the invitation rounds and helping those in the dark about the whole process. Now we are moving to the next step.

To those who are still waiting, I wish all of you the best of luck and and please keep on sharing great information in this forum. You'll never know that you'll be helping someone, somewhere have a peace of mind, just like what I had gone through because of this forum.

Thank you. 

Good Luck to all of us mates!


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

vitofilip said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I just got invited! The email message notification about the Visa Invitation just flashed on my mobile phone's screen. I am really ecstatic and excited for the next step.
> 
> ...


many congrats!!! your points , occupation , ielts and doe? please confirm!!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vitofilip said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I just got invited! The email message notification about the Visa Invitation just flashed on my mobile phone's screen. I am really ecstatic and excited for the next step.
> 
> ...


Congrats...........


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

does anybody know non prorata occupations list... anybody maintaining that?


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dear All,

I got the Invite 2339 Engg Technologist!!!! Looking forward for all your valuable advices...

Rgds,
Swapnil


----------



## civil189 (Jul 27, 2015)

vitofilip said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I just got invited! The email message notification about the Visa Invitation just flashed on my mobile phone's screen. I am really ecstatic and excited for the next step.
> 
> ...



Congrats dude.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

jeba said:


> It seems we have to move onto new month with plenty of hopes so home this thread might help you all.
> 
> Latest list..
> *261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1
> ...


Pls add me to the List I got the invite today with 65 Points


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the Invite 2339 Engg Technologist!!!! Looking forward for all your valuable advices...
> 
> ...


congrats .... when did u file your EOI and with how many points?


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> congrats .... when did u file your EOI and with how many points?


Hi rahul

I filed EOI on 24 Nov 15 with 65 points


----------



## Nackarub (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello guys,

I have also received my invitation today. yay!

This will be a little bit off topic but I have an issue. I was so excited that I have started lodging my application. However, I am having issues with uploading files into the system. Does anyone also experience this issue? I am getting this error no matter what I try "Field Filename must have a value." even though all the files I have tried to upload had a file name.


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

for 261313 till what date did we get the invites for 60 points?In last round pointer moved only 2 days not sure about this round


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Any luck for 263111?????
Still i didn't get the invitation. 
Eoi submitted on 20/10/2015
60 points


----------



## warenick (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi everybody, 

Please, add me to the waiting list. 261313, 60 pts, DOE 14/08/2015


----------



## greatwork (Jul 23, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Got the invite guys.
> 261313 60 june 4th


Hey Dhijaj,

Congratulation mate! You were waiting since so long and you have also helped lot of people in this thread. I also read your few comments which came out of your frustration for waiting so long for the invite. But finally you got it! Many congratulations again!


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

anybody having updated non pro rata occupations list...


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Congrats buddy


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Can some one tell the correct cut off for non prorata?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Can some one tell the correct cut off for non prorata?


Not further than 10th (or so)


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Nalinkumar said:


> Did you get invitation today Rahul?




I don't know buddy... Will have to check with my agent! Will let you know by tomorrow...


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

The round is over by now?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

udeshi3002 said:


> The round is over by now?




Yes


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Chandana9454 said:


> Hurray Finally got it.
> 
> 
> Really shocked to see the invitation mail popup in my spouse mobile.
> ...




Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who received the invite!


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

Received my invite 189, 11/09/2015 eoi 70pts


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

31/08/2015 263111 55+5 CN&SE kadoks (190)
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
16/10/2015 263111 60 CN&SN nirav3009
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/2015 263111 60 CN&SN himanshu181in
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j

or any 263111 with 60 points please update the list and respond if you go the invite or not.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> 31/08/2015 263111 55+5 CN&SE kadoks (190)
> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
> 16/10/2015 263111 60 CN&SN nirav3009
> ...


Esp avi87 , cozmopravesh & nirav 3009.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Nackarub said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have also received my invitation today. yay!
> 
> This will be a little bit off topic but I have an issue. I was so excited that I have started lodging my application. However, I am having issues with uploading files into the system. Does anyone also experience this issue? I am getting this error no matter what I try "Field Filename must have a value." even though all the files I have tried to upload had a file name.


Try a different browser. The system plays well with Google Chrome.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Any updates from any ICT BA applicant?


Hi KeeDa the last person who reported receiving invite under 2611 is shiju_y 65 points doe 8th sept. 

I definitey must have got invite doe 3rd sept will confirm tomorrow after checking with my agent.


----------



## JAN84 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi ,
Got my invitation today.. 
Skilled-Subclass-189: 263312(Telecommunication Network Engineer)
01-Oct-15-EA CDR Applied
07-Oct-15-EA +ve Response
07-Oct-15- EOI Submitted 60 pts 
*04-Dec-15 Invited*


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

JAN84 said:


> Hi ,
> Got my invitation today..
> Skilled-Subclass-189: 263312(Telecommunication Network Engineer)
> 01-Oct-15-EA CDR Applied
> ...


Many Congrats ; I think I missed my invitation by 2 days


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello all.. How far did 60 point list most move. I applied on sep 21 code software engineer ?


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I applied on 13/10/2015 received today



How come it took so long before you it approved most people got approval in 10 to 20 days. Yours is more than a month!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

gnt said:


> Congrats for the invitation ; Please tell us your occupation and EOI date .


Updated my signature


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

jeba said:


> I got invited guys. See my signature for details.


Congrats mate


----------



## nna (Dec 3, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> 31/08/2015 263111 55+5 CN&SE kadoks (190)
> 30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
> 08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
> 16/10/2015 263111 60 CN&SN nirav3009
> ...



can you add me to your list pls. 24/11/2015 263111 65+5 CN&SE (190)

I wasn't invited.


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

AOA

Got the invitation  Alhamdulilah.

Acs + 3rd March 2015
CAE + 16th Nov 2015
EOI Submitted 24rth Nov 2015 with 65 points
Invitation received 4rth dec 2015


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

Could you please update the last date for 60 pointers under 2613 category invited on 4th Dec?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Mates,

Those who got invited, please continue you further actions at below thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5-189-visa-applicants-status.html#post8860066


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Congrats everyone who are invited this round.


Friends... what is the *Cleared Till Date for 60 Pointer* (2613)


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

zeesharp said:


> many congrats!!! your points , occupation , ielts and doe? please confirm!!


skill select 60 points with an IELTS band of 7.5, but got 0 points in the skill select points for IELTS because I have a score of less than 7 points in one of the tests. I submitted last October 03, 2015 (It took 2 months). I a applied as a Civil Engineer Professional which is a non pro-rata occupation in the skill select.

I hope this helped.

Good luck.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Hey friends,

Got my invitation on 4th Dec round.

updated my signature.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

amarjagadish said:


> Congrats everyone who are invited this round.
> 
> 
> Friends... what is the *Cleared Till Date for 60 Pointer* (2613)


Please see my signature.


----------



## vaibhavmad (Jul 22, 2015)

*Anzsco 189 : 261312*

Hi All,


I had submitted my EOI in July in ANZSCO 261312 in visa class 189. I am still waiting but wanted to know if I should apply for 190 also in NSW or VIC? I have 60 points and my IELTS score was 7.5.
Could you please guide me on this?

What will happen if I file in 190 and get an invite? Are there any disadvantages of filing in this category? Can I still be considered for 189, if the backlog is cleared till July?

I'll have 65 points if I do that and will be getting an invite soon I think.

Please advise. Thanks much in advance!!

Thanks


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

Please update last date invitation for 60 pointer under 2613? Is it move further 8th June?


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I have been tracking the number of invitations released per occupation. I made a spreadsheet about it but I don't know how to upload it here so that anyone can use it to estimate when to expect the VISA invitation dates. Please take note that this monitoring was done for the Non Pro-rata occupations, based on the DOE.

This helped me have a peace of mind when I should accurately anticipate or expect my invitation.

I hope this can help the others who are waiting for their expected date invitations.

Good luck, mates!


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Please see my signature.


Thanks Mate & congrats

I was heard as 15th June (how true is that)


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Nalinkumar said:


> Please update last date invitation for 60 pointer under 2613? Is it move further 8th June?


Nopes. Haven't heard from anyone post 08-June.


----------



## maddy21 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi all,

Need a small clarification. I have submitted my EOI on 28th Oct.
After loging in, on the EOI homepage it shows 4 columns - Visa type description - 189 Visa, Doe - 28th Oct, Result - The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points. Action- Blank.
Can anyone tell me what is this Action Column and why It is blank. What info should be there in it? 
Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Maddy


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

How many days it moved this time.Lastingham time I think it moved till 22 may and now 8th June that means 16 days for 60 points software. mine is 26th June expecting to get round.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

Tremendous work.... 
But, I have a question in my mind.

I am an Electrical Engineer and only about 18% invitation has been sent till now. Is it helpful for me? Will it expedite my process? will I get invitation early?

Regards
Gaurav Sharma


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi All,

Congratulations to all those who got the invite..
and all the best to ppl who are waiting for invite..

Cheers!!

Regards
Robin


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

I submitted on 9th June and got the invite. It is a miracle.
Rahulnair buddy you will surely receive invite on 17th. Good luck and thanks everyone.


----------



## nna (Dec 3, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Got my invitation on 4th Dec round.
> 
> updated my signature.


Congrats  

Can you please specify the visa subclass you got the invitation for.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

So it seems that they have cleared 2613ers till at least 9 June. Which is pretty stunning compare to the previous clearances. Bit unfortunate for those who already have applied for NSW nomination. Those who lodged an eoi in June should wait for 189 visa, instead of opting for a 190 visa. ☺


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

itsme121ab said:


> I submitted on 9th June and got the invite. It is a miracle.
> Rahulnair buddy you will surely receive invite on 17th. Good luck and thanks everyone.




Wow! This is great news! Congrats man! I'm yet to hear back from my stupid agent! Will update on the forum as soon as I have an update... Thanks man!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Any news about Arun32?


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

vaibhavmad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I had submitted my EOI in July in ANZSCO 261312 in visa class 189. I am still waiting but wanted to know if I should apply for 190 also in NSW or VIC? I have 60 points and my IELTS score was 7.5.
> ...


Yes, you can submit and forget all things about benefit at this time. And decide when they will sent invite.


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi any update?


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

I got NSW invitation for 261312 with 60 point yesterday. Thanks to dhijaj for his hard work.


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

*Nalin*



rahulnair said:


> Wow! This is great news! Congrats man! I'm yet to hear back from my stupid agent! Will update on the forum as soon as I have an update... Thanks man!


Please update the status as soon as possible...Rahul

We don't know the exact date ...will get approximate Idea...

Thanks
Nalin


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

Anybody got invitation after 9th June for 60 pointers under 261313?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nalinkumar said:


> Anybody got invitation after 9th June for 60 pointers under 261313?


After scanning forums, i have not identified anyone...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

maddy21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need a small clarification. I have submitted my EOI on 28th Oct.
> After loging in, on the EOI homepage it shows 4 columns - Visa type description - 189 Visa, Doe - 28th Oct, Result - The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points. Action- Blank.
> ...


When invited, APPLY VISA button appears in the Action column.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

I haven't received the invite this time... Hopefully next round!  This wait is exciting...


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

The date is somewhere between 9th and 13th of June for 2613xx 60 pointers


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

**

This is the best round so far for 2613xx batch with 60 points. 
What my observation is NSW is sending good number of invites too.
Congratulations to all who got invited. 

--Sriman(261313 60 points, EOI 24 June)


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

That's strange . Even 65 pointer guys are not invited.......

Any 2631 guys who got invited . please share ur details


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Invited & Lodged my Visa on 04-12-2015 (Today). Can you guys tell me which thread to subscribe to, for queries related to post visa lodging?


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

powerful_j said:


> I got NSW invitation for 261312 with 60 point yesterday. Thanks to dhijaj for his hard work.


hi buddy,

would you please tell me what is your date of effect ?

thanks in advance


----------



## Shahrukh123 (Dec 3, 2015)

Any news for accountants?


----------



## civil189 (Jul 27, 2015)

Guys 
Got my invitation on 4 dec round
233211 civil engineer 
Eoi 7 October 15
60 points

Thanks you all for your support 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S_Tester (Mar 24, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> That's strange . Even 65 pointer guys are not invited.......
> 
> Any 2631 guys who got invited . please share ur details


Same case no invitation...with 60+5 points in 261313. Not sure who can resolve this mystery


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Waiting is killing :-(


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Waiting is killing :-(


Hello engfahmi,

I m also assessed as Engg tech 233914 in oct15 and applied NSW on 13/10/15 with 55+5 points.
I also can't achieve English 10 points as gave test 3 times and pte 2 times.
My points r
Age 30
Experience- 7 yes 7 months -10 points
Degree-15 points
English 0

What's ur point break up
My 5 points will increase in april 2016 for exp

Thnx


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> Invited & Lodged my Visa on 04-12-2015 (Today). Can you guys tell me which thread to subscribe to, for queries related to post visa lodging?


You can subscribe to below thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...december-2015-189-visa-applicants-status.html


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,
My points:
Age: 30 Points
Experience: 15 Points
Degree: 15 Points
English: ZERO (3 IELTS 7 & 4 PTE) unfortunately.




Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello engfahmi,
> 
> I m also assessed as Engg tech 233914 in oct15 and applied NSW on 13/10/15 with 55+5 points.
> I also can't achieve English 10 points as gave test 3 times and pte 2 times.
> ...


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

*Use Visa Tracker*

It is a request to everyone who got invitation that whenever they apply please add their informaton/timeline on the visa trackers below to help each other and check/see the trend...

Visa Tracker Sheet (Google Doc)

MyImmiTracker.com


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

S_Tester said:


> Same case no invitation...with 60+5 points in 261313. Not sure who can resolve this mystery


Are you sure your EOI has been filed for sub class 189. Is it submitted or just drafted (check its status on the top right).


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I am very happy to share you , I gott my invite today.

My agent called and confirmed now.


----------



## nna (Dec 3, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> That's strange . Even 65 pointer guys are not invited.......
> 
> Any 2631 guys who got invited . please share ur details


I'm 65 but applied for 190. Some people got invited for 189 2631xx. 

Check here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-system-eoi-network-engineer-263111-a-45.html


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> What about Arun32 and itsme121ab? Have they received the invite?


Hi Rahul,

I got my invite


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's great news buddy! Congratulations!


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

nasti said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> would you please tell me what is your date of effect ?
> 
> thanks in advance


Hey man. My DOE is 23/OCT. 

Some of my friends are also invited in the passed two weeks, and one of them only applied for 3 weeks and he was invited as well. All of us are students in NSW and we are still living here.
All of us only get 0 point in English test (IELTs 6).

So I think if you have never learned in Australia, or you have never been to Australia, it's better to increase your points and forget the NSW nomination in the current stage.

It's only based on my guess, but I don't think that the NSW states government invite people randomly, and I don't think NSW state government invite people based on DOE, English level or Working experience or something else. I do believe that NSW state government only invite people based on their study or living time here. 

I'm not quite sure, it's all based on my guess. However, best wishes to you.


----------



## Josephcom (Nov 12, 2011)

*23 November results*

just look at the 'date of effect' which has come to 01/11/2015. Great! 

SkillSelect-23-November-2015-Round-Results


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

is there a bug in the invitation Job. I see 2613* invited 60's but not 65's.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

psirimalla said:


> is there a bug in the invitation Job. I see 2613* invited 60's but not 65's.


No. We are discussing 189 invitations here.


----------



## Aakash2012 (Jul 3, 2015)

Can someone please suggest me on ACS approval.

I have a valid ACS approval till mid Jan 2016, and I'm still waiting for the invite. DOE 5th Aug 15.

What if I get the invite after my ACS expires ? I'm anyway planning to get it renewed.

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> No. We are discussing 189 invitations here.


can u please send me link for invitations, where do we check in dibp?


----------



## Aakash2012 (Jul 3, 2015)

prash1980 said:


> can u please send me link for invitations, where do we check in dibp?


check this link for more details : http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

powerful_j said:


> Hey man. My DOE is 23/OCT.
> 
> Some of my friends are also invited in the passed two weeks, and one of them only applied for 3 weeks and he was invited as well. All of us are students in NSW and we are still living here.
> All of us only get 0 point in English test (IELTs 6).
> ...


I disagree with you buddy, a friend of mine got invitation last week with IELTS 6 and 8 years of work experience and she is not living in Australia


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I also disagree. I am myself example. I have seen numerous examples which contradict your statement. 




powerful_j said:


> Hey man. My DOE is 23/OCT. Some of my friends are also invited in the passed two weeks, and one of them only applied for 3 weeks and he was invited as well. All of us are students in NSW and we are still living here. All of us only get 0 point in English test (IELTs 6). So I think if you have never learned in Australia, or you have never been to Australia, it's better to increase your points and forget the NSW nomination in the current stage. It's only based on my guess, but I don't think that the NSW states government invite people randomly, and I don't think NSW state government invite people based on DOE, English level or Working experience or something else. I do believe that NSW state government only invite people based on their study or living time here. I'm not quite sure, it's all based on my guess. However, best wishes to you.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

nasti said:


> I disagree with you buddy, a friend of mine got invitation last week with IELTS 6 and 8 years of work experience and she is not living in Australia





andreyx108b said:


> I also disagree. I am myself example. I have seen numerous examples which contradict your statement.


Just think with perspective of "category 2" invitations which clearly stated on NSW website. You will be convinced.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Aakash2012 said:


> Can someone please suggest me on ACS approval.
> 
> I have a valid ACS approval till mid Jan 2016, and I'm still waiting for the invite. DOE 5th Aug 15.
> 
> ...


ACS result should be valid on date of invitation, by the way you can get the invitation before expiry. Hope for the best.


----------



## itsmejai (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi friends,

I received invitation from NSW to apply for nomination. I have few doubts. 
1) In the mail, it is mentioned that total size of the documents should not cross 10MB. But I have 16 MB, tried my level best to reduce, but unable to. I saw in the site, that max 25MB is allowed. I'm confused.
2) Can I submit all the documents that I submitted for ACS, in order claim points for education and work history?

Thanks in advance!!!

Regards,
Jai.
===============
(190)EOI Submitted with 65 points


----------



## vikrant.mule (Apr 18, 2012)

*waiting for Invite from NSW*

Hi Guys....

Did anyone recvd Invite for NSW.

I have lodged EOI in November first week... with 60 points.

Can anyone provide their experiences If one can get invite with points and approx how much time does it take...



Thanks for your time..

vikrant


----------



## vikrant.mule (Apr 18, 2012)

@itsmejai...

Congrates... Can you please tell us when did you lodged for EOI and with how many points...




itsmejai said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I received invitation from NSW to apply for nomination. I have few doubts.
> 1) In the mail, it is mentioned that total size of the documents should not cross 10MB. But I have 16 MB, tried my level best to reduce, but unable to. I saw in the site, that max 25MB is allowed. I'm confused.
> ...


----------



## itsmejai (Oct 11, 2015)

I submitted on 8th November with 65 points under software engineer category


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

Shahrukh123 said:


> Any news for accountants?


What do you wanna know ?


----------



## vaibhavmad (Jul 22, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Yes, you can submit and forget all things about benefit at this time. And decide when they will sent invite.


Thanks. The reason I am asking is because I read somewhere that if you are invited in 190 then you are not considered for 189.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

vaibhavmad said:


> Thanks. The reason I am asking is because I read somewhere that if you are invited in 190 then you are not considered for 189.




That is only if you apply for 189 and 190 in the same eoi. A better idea would be to have separate eois for both subclasses.


----------



## chocopay17 (Dec 5, 2015)

*EOI update*

Hi guys, I applied EOI 2544** Registered nurse with 60 points on 05 Nov and I updated my employment period on 23 Nov, as I found there was mistake... it was minor change, so the point stays same of 60.. 
at this point. I was wondering is my EOI will be consider to be submitted at 5Nov or 23 Nov? I got confused, as it says submission and date of effect is 5Nov in the main page, bu the correspondent action (report page) in correspondent tab says submitted on 23Nov.

If anyone knows plz reply me thank you!

Soo


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi everybody,

Congratulations to all those who get invitation in this round. And all the best to all others who are still waiting for invitations in the coming ones (I am one of those who are still waiting )

Just a kind reminder to all who get invited, please share your experience with the visa papers preparation, how you apply for PCC in your country, what about medicals, ...etc.

I wish we could all share information about EVERY THING we face till we reach OZ. Even after landing, let's share all our experiences, where we land, which hotels are best, which recruitment agencies are good, any problems we face so others can take care of them, ...etc.

We can all share the information on this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitation-australia-then-what.html#post8868706
I am sure it will be of a great value for all of us and will help us even after landing in OZ.
Thanks.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

chocopay17 said:


> Hi guys, I applied EOI 2544** Registered nurse with 60 points on 05 Nov and I updated my employment period on 23 Nov, as I found there was mistake... it was minor change, so the point stays same of 60..
> 
> 
> at this point. I was wondering is my EOI will be consider to be submitted at 5Nov or 23 Nov? I got confused, as it says submission and date of effect is 5Nov in the main page, bu the correspondent action (report page) in correspondent tab says submitted on 23Nov.
> ...




5 Nov will be considered


----------



## chocopay17 (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks heaps!


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Does anyone got invitation for 263111????? I didn't see anybody


----------



## Bala.jr (Nov 22, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received the invite!


Hello Rahul,

Get ready for 18th Dec , I'm sure you will get invite .. All the Best!!!

Cheers,
Bala


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Josephcom said:


> just look at the 'date of effect' which has come to 01/11/2015. Great!
> 
> SkillSelect-23-November-2015-Round-Results



It's 1/10/2015


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

badboy0711 said:


> It's 1/10/2015


Hey Udeshi,

From where you have checked this? may you please share the link. 

Regards
Gaurav Sharma


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

badboy0711 said:


> It's 1/10/2015


Its 1/10/15 till 23rd Nov . However I think now date of effect is 08/10/15 ; because I didnt receive an invite is last round.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello All,

I have submitted by EOI in November and waiting for invitation.

My question is about the second installation, which, in my understanding, is applicable in case where we don't have evidence of functional English for the spouse or any other accompanying person. 

My wife is a post graduate engineer and have studied in English. She has also scored sufficient marks in IELTS in October 2014. Will that be valid at this moment. Or she needs to take one more attempt for IELTS/ PTE?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted by EOI in November and waiting for invitation.
> 
> ...


Second installment is for the all the applicants over 18 if they cannot prove to have functional english. Here in your case your wife is a Post grad just try getting letter from her high school and college/university stating the course/medium of instruction for overall course was in english. 

If she he already has taken ielts in 2014 oct the results should be valid until 2016 considering IELTS is valid for two years.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Can any please inform me if they done Medical Examination in Dubai, how much does it cost.


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

Why did they reduce the no of invitation in 489 visa class? Initially it was 80 then they reduced it to 40/month now its down to 10/month ....anybody have any idea why they are doing so?i have applied eoi on 27/aug/2015 under 489 fs with 60 points as a softwear developer what are my chances to get invitation?


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

gnt said:


> Its 1/10/15 till 23rd Nov . However I think now date of effect is 08/10/15 ; because I didnt receive an invite is last round.


They will take only 700 or 750 applications for each round this month. They reduced the count. Best of luck for the next round.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

badboy0711 said:


> They will take only 700 or 750 applications for each round this month. They reduced the count. Best of luck for the next round.


Yes hope fully ; I was meant to get the invite for 4th Dec round ; but didnt so hopefully on 18th i will . . .


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted by EOI in November and waiting for invitation.
> 
> ...





vikaschandra said:


> Second installment is for the all the applicants over 18 if they cannot prove to have functional english. Here in your case your wife is a Post grad just try getting letter from her high school and college/university stating the course/medium of instruction for overall course was in english.
> 
> If she he already has taken ielts in 2014 oct the results should be valid until 2016 considering IELTS is valid for two years.


English test result for functional English should not be more than 12 months old. See: How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> English test result for functional English should not be more than 12 months old. See: How can I prove I have functional English?


Thank you Keeda for correcting. Would the letter from the university and high school stating the medium of instruction was in english work here?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> Thank you Keeda for correcting. Would the letter from the university and high school stating the medium of instruction was in english work here?


Yes, it works. I've used one myself: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...english-eligibility-criteria.html#post7410410


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey keeda can you answer my last query?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tyagisamrat said:


> Why did they reduce the no of invitation in 489 visa class? Initially it was 80 then they reduced it to 40/month now its down to 10/month ....anybody have any idea why they are doing so?i have applied eoi on 27/aug/2015 under 489 fs with 60 points as a softwear developer what are my chances to get invitation?


Mate, 2613 is under pro rata arrangements and it most likely will stay as such until the end of this FY. If you read any of the results page (this one for instance: SkillSelect-23-November), it is mentioned:

SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (subclass 489) (Provisional - Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations:


ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

gnt said:


> Can any please inform me if they done Medical Examination in Dubai, how much does it cost.


In UAE you have to get it done from Dubai and the cost would be AED 650 per head

Location : Dubai London Clinic - Garhound Branch
Festival City Shopping Mall
Ikea Building(opposite Costa Coffee)


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

Guys,

Kindly help our friends here who are still waiting for the invitation by refreshing or updating the list once every invitation round is over or if someone wants to be added into the list. Please help check if this is the updated waiting list for Non-pro rata occupations. Thank You.


Invited List:
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
07/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer JAN84
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
08/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Nackarub


Waiting List:
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> In UAE you have to get it done from Dubai and the cost would be AED 650 per head
> 
> Location : Dubai London Clinic - Garhound Branch
> Festival City Shopping Mall
> Ikea Building(opposite Costa Coffee)



Thanks for the information


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

vitofilip said:


> Guys,
> 
> Kindly help our friends here who are still waiting for the invitation by refreshing or updating the list once every invitation round is over or if someone wants to be added into the list. Please help check if this is the updated waiting list for Non-pro rata occupations. Thank You.
> 
> ...


Feels good to be on the top of the list   I really hope I get the invite this round.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

gnt said:


> Feels good to be on the top of the list   I really hope I get the invite this round.


Hi gnt,

You would get your invite for sure on 18th. Take advantage of this for your document preparation and fee so that you can file your visa asap.

All the very best


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi gnt,
> 
> You would get your invite for sure on 18th. Take advantage of this for your document preparation and fee so that you can file your visa asap.
> 
> All the very best


Thank you cozmopravesh, 


I have most of the documents ready; I wish you and everyone all the best for the next steps; 

Will definitely update here once invited.  

lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Bala.jr said:


> Hello Rahul,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you... Hopefully that's the case...


----------



## macmacho (Dec 5, 2015)

I have my degree in production engineering and management and I have 10 years of IT experience. When I did my ACS under 2613 (developer), they reduced my 6 years. Also, like my other friends in my ACS I can't see a line for "your education is equivalent to Australia education".

Please can someone tell me can I claim points for my education (15 points)

Cheers!!!


----------



## Bala.jr (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello Experts,

Need a suggestion, based on the current result, I'm 7 days away from the invite. If the backlog move by 10 days on the next round, I have bright chance of invite. In this case can I proceed and complete the PCC and Medical or wait for the next round?

Highly appreciate your suggestion.

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Bala.jr said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Need a suggestion, based on the current result, I'm 7 days away from the invite. If the backlog move by 10 days on the next round, I have bright chance of invite. In this case can I proceed and complete the PCC and Medical or wait for the next round?
> 
> ...


Tell us your details ;


----------



## Bala.jr (Nov 22, 2015)

gnt said:


> Tell us your details ;


Hello Gnt,

Find below the details

ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 60
EOI Submited Date: 16/06/2015

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Bala.jr said:


> Hello Gnt,
> 
> Find below the details
> 
> ...


Hi Bala, 

Next invitation round will be for 700 invites; keep this in mind; however you can proceed with PCC & Medical Right Away;


----------



## titu25 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi,

My friend received an Invitation on 04-Dec-2015 and applied on May 2015 on occupation group Developer. But in his ACS degree was equivalent to Associate degree and skill select they invited him with 60 points after submitting EOI with those information. Does skill select verify all information or they just send all an invitation. It will be create any problem during visa application?

Please suggest.


----------



## ejazwani (Mar 2, 2015)

*Querry*

I have Submitted EOI with 60 points on 9th OCtober 2015. When i can expected the Invitation ?

Regards,
Ejaz


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Happy to tell you guys, I have lodge the visa today. Have to provide one outstanding document (Wife's functional English proof). Hope for the best now.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

jeba said:


> Happy to tell you guys, I have lodge the visa today. Have to provide one outstanding document (Wife's functional English proof). Hope for the best now.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!




Super.. All the best Jeba. Keep us informed about the VISA grant


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

Guys, does anyone have the updated list for 2613?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Bala.jr said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Need a suggestion, based on the current result, I'm 7 days away from the invite. If the backlog move by 10 days on the next round, I have bright chance of invite. In this case can I proceed and complete the PCC and Medical or wait for the next round?
> 
> ...




You may proceed with the medicals and pcc. They are anyways valid for an year... Just take into account that your ied will depend on the validity of your pcc and medicals. So if you are ok with it you can proceed.


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

I have applied for 313 on 26 June with 60 points.shall I continue with pcc and medical? Please advice 
Thanks


----------



## Bala.jr (Nov 22, 2015)

gnt said:


> Hi Bala,
> 
> Next invitation round will be for 700 invites; keep this in mind; however you can proceed with PCC & Medical Right Away;


Thanks Buddy..


----------



## Bala.jr (Nov 22, 2015)

jeba said:


> Happy to tell you guys, I have lodge the visa today. Have to provide one outstanding document (Wife's functional English proof). Hope for the best now.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!


Good Luck Jeba..


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

jeba said:


> Happy to tell you guys, I have lodge the visa today. Have to provide one outstanding document (Wife's functional English proof). Hope for the best now.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!




All the best bud!


----------



## Bala.jr (Nov 22, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> You may proceed with the medicals and pcc. They are anyways valid for an year... Just take into account that your ied will depend on the validity of your pcc and medicals. So if you are ok with it you can proceed.


Thanks for the suggestion Rahul.. 

IED you mean Initial Entry Date? 

Currently I don't have any plan in place. once I get my visa, my primary preference is to explore opportunity in Australia through my current organisation or the plan B is to explore a suitable opportunity outside my organisation.

Secondly, my concern is the job verification and other formalities might take bit of time, which in turn delay my visa.

So, my IED purely depend on these factor, I'm bit confused and unable to take a call here..

Kindly suggest..

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

gnt said:


> Thank you cozmopravesh,
> 
> 
> I have most of the documents ready; I wish you and everyone all the best for the next steps;
> ...


what are the document i should keep ready for the NSW state sponsorship apply.

i have submitted eoi on 22 November for 263111. when should i expect the invitation considering the current trend. appreciate the expert judgment.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

jeba said:


> Happy to tell you guys, I have lodge the visa today. Have to provide one outstanding document (Wife's functional English proof). Hope for the best now.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!


Could you please mention the documents that you uploaded?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Bala.jr said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Rahul..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would suggest you to not hurry then. You can apply for medicals and pcc once you receive your invite or a bit later when the CO asks for it.


----------



## sk_info (Jul 2, 2012)

titu25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend received an Invitation on 04-Dec-2015 and applied on May 2015 on occupation group Developer. But in his ACS degree was equivalent to Associate degree and skill select they invited him with 60 points after submitting EOI with those information. Does skill select verify all information or they just send all an invitation. It will be create any problem during visa application?
> 
> Please suggest.


Hi,

Associate degree could be a problem with the actual visa application. Need to follow steps and processes.

Regards,
SK
MARN: 1464368


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

polashbu said:


> what are the document i should keep ready for the NSW state sponsorship apply.
> 
> i have submitted eoi on 22 November for 263111. when should i expect the invitation considering the current trend. appreciate the expert judgment.


Hi polashbu, 

I have not yet received NSW SS ; hence cant really comment on the documents ; The usual documents required will be PCC & Medical. Start gathering them.

NSW does not have a specific Invitation pattern. I have applied on 11/10/15 still haven't received invitation ; however saw people getting invitation who applied after me.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

gnt said:


> Hi polashIu,
> 
> I have not yet received NSW SS ; hence cant really comment on the documents ; The usual documents required will be PCC & Medical. Start gathering them.
> 
> NSW does not have a specific Invitation pattern. I have applied on 11/10/15 still haven't received invitation ; however saw people getting invitation who applied after me.


Hello gnt

Ur invitation is very near, i m in same occupation with 55+5 points,competent English and 7.5 yes of relevant exp.i applied eoi on 13/10/15.


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

Backlog clear date of 261311?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Robi.bd said:


> Backlog clear date of 261311?




9 June for 60 pointers... The last we know of!


----------



## Bala.jr (Nov 22, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> I would suggest you to not hurry then. You can apply for medicals and pcc once you receive your invite or a bit later when the CO asks for it.


Thanks


----------



## garybains (Aug 5, 2015)

Hoping to get the invitation in the next round. Submitted my EOI on 13/10/15 in chef occupation with 60 points. Can't have anymore sleepless nights. :grin:


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello gnt
> 
> Ur invitation is very near, i m in same occupation with 55+5 points,competent English and 7.5 yes of relevant exp.i applied eoi on 13/10/15.


Did you mean 55+5 SS points. ?


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks for your response. sometime we became too lazy & became dependent on this forum to search our required information in google . one of the reason may be we trust each other more than google 

in case some one else need the same info from this forum below are the info i received from NSW sites

The following documents are required for every application:

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.

details link: After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

thanks for your comments on the timeline. lets hope for the best.



gnt said:


> Hi polashbu,
> 
> I have not yet received NSW SS ; hence cant really comment on the documents ; The usual documents required will be PCC & Medical. Start gathering them.
> 
> NSW does not have a specific Invitation pattern. I have applied on 11/10/15 still haven't received invitation ; however saw people getting invitation who applied after me.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

gnt said:


> Did you mean 55+5 SS points. ?


No ur points r 60+5
My points r 55+5
Ur chances r high
I m also engg tech

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Congratulations for all those got invites

Here is the latest waiting list of 2613** group

261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair	
261313	60	16/06/2015	Vaibhav Srivastava	
261313	60	16/06/2015	Bala.jr	
2613xx	60	16/06/2015	vutukuricm	
2613xx	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla	26-11-2015 NSW invite
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman	
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid	
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984	
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp	26-11-2015 NSW invite
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose	
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna	
261313	60	29/06/2015	risingmars	
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa	
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek	
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam	
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd	
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer	
2613xx	60	3/7/2015	nolan.tellis 
2613xx	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli	26-11-2015 NSW invite
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
2613xx	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar	
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince	
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae	
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07	
261313	60	13/7/2015	gurjitsingh	
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp	
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92	
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma	
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123	
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta	
261313	60	16/07/2015	nilesh.ind	
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl	
2613xx	60	23/07/2015	greatwork	
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish	
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak	
261313	60	31/07/2015	skandhasv 
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi	
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76	
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985	
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi 
261313	60	5/8/2015	Aakash2012 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261313	60	14/08/2015	warenick	
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore	
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11	
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats	
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise	
261313	60	1/9/2015	rmathew_12	
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736	
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh	
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus	
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis	
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish	
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj	
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j	Got NSW invite
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism	
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu	
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch	
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily	Got Vic Invitation
261313	60	21/09/2015	Saisakahi 
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime	
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy	
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma	
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81	
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis	
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling	
261312	60	29/09/2015	Jeyayvid	
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29	
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m	
2613xx	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james	
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123	
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh	
261313	60	8/10/2015	srinivasyk	
261313	60	12/10/2015	Srikanth2788	
261312	60	13/10/2015	Vineethgaddam Got NSW invite
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad	
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87	
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123	
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap	
261311	60	28/10/2015	maddy21	
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t	
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp	
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon	
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec 
261313	60	25/11/2015	RoopeshMajeti	
261313	60	2/12/2016	marli15	

261312	60	July	vaibhavmad 
261313	60	August	mithrasujith	


Let me know if anyone in this group not in the list. Ill update the google doc.


----------



## Jeyayvid (Nov 25, 2015)

Please add me to list

261313 software engineer
60 points
Eoi doe - 29/10/2015


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

I Heard that going to stop PTE exam ...Is that true or people just making false information...

I contacted DIBP ..didnt get any info...may update end of this month....


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nalinkumar said:


> I Heard that going to stop PTE exam ...Is that true or people just making false information...
> 
> I contacted DIBP ..didnt get any info...may update end of this month....


The guy/lady at DIBP said so?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> The guy/lady at DIBP said so?


It is improbable that they will not accept PTE next year. It is extremely difficult to change the policy per se.


----------



## macmacho (Dec 5, 2015)

Please can someone help me with my query, for if i be able to get 15 points for my education when there is no mention of the equivalent study of my eduction to australia's education in my ACS report.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

macmacho said:


> Please can someone help me with my query, for if i be able to get 15 points for my education when there is no mention of the equivalent study of my eduction to australia's education in my ACS report.


If your degree is from outside of Australia and ACS has not assessed it then no.


----------



## macmacho (Dec 5, 2015)

dedm said:


> If your degree is from outside of Australia and ACS has not assessed it then no.


Thanks dedm,

My education is production engineering and management achieved from India. In my ACS report, there is no mention of the line where it says

"Your Bachelor in Computer Applications from XXX University completed MM YYYY
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing."

Similar line is available in some of my friends ACS letter who have their education in computer completed.

Is there any way i can get my education assessed or no way of getting points for my education.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

macmacho said:


> Thanks dedm,
> 
> My education is production engineering and management achieved from India. In my ACS report, there is no mention of the line where it says
> 
> ...


If such a line doesn't exist, you won't qualify to claim points for the degree. Did you ask ACS to assess the qualification as part of your submission?


----------



## macmacho (Dec 5, 2015)

dedm said:


> If such a line doesn't exist, you won't qualify to claim points for the degree. Did you ask ACS to assess the qualification as part of your submission?


No mate... They asked me to apply for RPL and there was no option to specifically mention to access my qualification. 

Did i miss something ?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

macmacho said:


> No mate... They asked me to apply for RPL and there was no option to specifically mention to access my qualification.
> 
> Did i miss something ?


Yes you did  You should have submitted your academic information and asked them to assess your qualification also, though it would have been assessed as non-IT.

If your degree is non-IT then you require 6 years of work-experience after the date when you were awarded the degree. If you are like me who had no formal qualifications, you need to have 8 years experience. However, in my case, I achieved a Diploma in Management from an Australian RTO 6 months after my 8 years experience came true.

Drop your case officer at ACS an email and ask them for the way forward. You will have to pay $395 again and have your application reviewed with new documentation.

You will then be able to claim points for your qualification and then should be able to get an extra 2 years of work experience which can potentially boost your points score.

This entire system is extremely complicated and is difficult to understand for somebody who is new to it. It took me several weeks of reading up to get my head around it! Good luck.


----------



## macmacho (Dec 5, 2015)

dedm said:


> Yes you did  You should have submitted your academic information and asked them to assess your qualification also, though it would have been assessed as non-IT.
> 
> If your degree is non-IT then you require 6 years of work-experience after the date when you were awarded the degree. If you are like me who had no formal qualifications, you need to have 8 years experience. However, in my case, I achieved a Diploma in Management from an Australian RTO 6 months after my 8 years experience came true.
> 
> ...


.. really this seems to be quite complicated. I thought it would have being really simple with my experience, but seems its lot tougher.

My degree in NON-IT. But i have 10 years of experience in IT. These guys deducted my 6 years making my experience count only from 2011 (3 years india & 1 year aus)

After deducting 6 years, are they still not satisfied with my qualification ????? :juggle:


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

dedm said:


> If your degree is from outside of Australia and ACS has not assessed it then no.


Hi Dedm,

A small question out of discussion you are indulged into already.

As I can see your medical is done before the invitation. May I know how? Is same can be done in India.

Actually, I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for 189 on November 21st and waiting for the invitation. Apart medical and PCC clearance, I am ready with all the docs. So just wanted to clarify, if it is possible, I will get it done in couple of days.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

macmacho said:


> .. really this seems to be quite complicated. I thought it would have being really simple with my experience, but seems its lot tougher.
> 
> My degree in NON-IT. But i have 10 years of experience in IT. These guys deducted my 6 years making my experience count only from 2011 (3 years india & 1 year aus)
> 
> After deducting 6 years, are they still not satisfied with my qualification ????? :juggle:


It's either that or they didn't assess your qualification to be of an Australian standard. I remember my father had his Masters degree from Delhi University (1st class Gold Medal) assessed as a Diploma equivalent by NZQA in New Zealand in the mid 90's. Go figure what their assessment criteria is.


But really, if you have > 65 points, you don't really have anything to worry about either way. Have you totalled up your points?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

It looks like you need to have your qualifications assessed separately. Take a look here.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-without-educational-assessment-what-do.html


----------



## macmacho (Dec 5, 2015)

dedm said:


> It's either that or they didn't assess your qualification to be of an Australian standard. I remember my father had his Masters degree from Delhi University (1st class Gold Medal) assessed as a Diploma equivalent by NZQA in New Zealand in the mid 90's. Go figure what their assessment criteria is.
> 
> 
> But really, if you have > 65 points, you don't really have anything to worry about either way. Have you totalled up your points?


With education, points i have is 70 and without education, its 55.

now i am confused, shall i go with points with education or not as my points in experience has being reduced.

Shall i have a check with ACS guys or DIBP on this?


----------



## evatall (Jul 31, 2015)

Dear Friends,
I submitted my EOI last June 2015 to NSW after having my skills assessed by Engineers Australia for mechanical engineering and my EOI status is still pending . 
The status is :"The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points"
My IELTS scores are:
R:9
W:6.5
L:8
S:7

Can anyone please advise if I missed any data?

Thanks,

Eva


----------



## macmacho (Dec 5, 2015)

dedm said:


> It looks like you need to have your qualifications assessed separately. Take a look here.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-without-educational-assessment-what-do.html


In the below link i can see at the end a line

"This process is for applicants who have been referred to VETASSESS by DIBP or another Assessment Authority. If you have not yet been referred, please contact DIBP or the Assessment Authority for your nominated occupation for advice before proceeding."

Does this mean, only if DIBP asks to evaluate we need to do this assessment??


----------



## c33chen14 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi experts,
I have some confusion about IELTS validity. I would like to claim five points from partner skills. My partner has got competent English skills (Got result in the middle of 2014）. I was wondering if her　result will be valid for three years?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

c33chen14 said:


> Hi experts,
> I have some confusion about IELTS validity. I would like to claim five points from partner skills. My partner has got competent English skills (Got result in the middle of 2014）. I was wondering if her　result will be valid for three years?
> Many thanks in advance.


The test itself is valid only for two years (so if you were to use that for purposes other than Australian immigration then you cannot use it). However, the DIBP will still accept 'expired' test result.


----------



## macmacho (Dec 5, 2015)

dedm said:


> It looks like you need to have your qualifications assessed separately. Take a look here.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-without-educational-assessment-what-do.html


In the below link i can see at the end a line

"This process is for applicants who have been referred to VETASSESS by DIBP or another Assessment Authority. If you have not yet been referred, please contact DIBP or the Assessment Authority for your nominated occupation for advice before proceeding."

Does this mean, only if DIBP asks to evaluate we need to do this assessment??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

c33chen14 said:


> Hi experts,
> I have some confusion about IELTS validity. I would like to claim five points from partner skills. My partner has got competent English skills (Got result in the middle of 2014）. I was wondering if her　result will be valid for three years?
> Many thanks in advance.


IELTS results are valid for two years


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

evatall said:


> Dear Friends,
> I submitted my EOI last June 2015 to NSW after having my skills assessed by Engineers Australia for mechanical engineering and my EOI status is still pending .
> The status is :"The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points"
> My IELTS scores are:
> ...


1. Can you tell your points breakup

Age - ?
Education - ?
Experience - ?
English - ? (i guess this to be 0 )

2. what is date of effect for your EOI ??


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

c33chen14 said:


> Hi experts,
> I have some confusion about IELTS validity. I would like to claim five points from partner skills. My partner has got competent English skills (Got result in the middle of 2014）. I was wondering if her　result will be valid for three years?
> Many thanks in advance.


Usually, it is valid for two years, but for DIBP its 3 years. Your result is still valid for Oz visa purpose.


----------



## evatall (Jul 31, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. Can you tell your points breakup
> 
> Age - 25
> Education - 15
> ...


June 2015


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> No ur points r 60+5
> My points r 55+5
> Ur chances r high
> I m also engg tech
> ...


Hi Swarnjeet Saini ; now I get you. I applied for Victoria SS aswell but they rejected my application. In NSW we also have less chances; what would suggest is to improve your points. because even though my Degree in Electrical Engineering but I got it from UK and the course was for 3 years so they access me as Engineering technologist. 

According to the pattern ; I would have received an invitation from NSW ; Because y other friends who applied same time as me but in different occupation got the invitation. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

evatall said:


> June 2015


i understand you have applied under occupation code 233511 - Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers; it has ceiling limit of 1788	and 737 have been invited till 23rd Nov 2015. It is a non-pro rata 

As per data available on skill select website

1. Last invitation round was on 4th December 2015 - Results are not uploaded till now

2. Before that invitation round was on 23rd Nov 2015 - 

Results show all 60 pointers who have submitted EOI till 1/10/2015 2:10 AM have been invited.

So check once again with your EOI, is there any problem; 
check with any fellow mechanical/industrial engineer who has applied under same occupation code,

i hope you shall get invitation in 18th Dec round


----------



## evatall (Jul 31, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> i understand you have applied under occupation code 233511 - Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers; it has ceiling limit of 1788	and 737 have been invited till 23rd Nov 2015. It is a non-pro rata
> 
> As per data available on skill select website
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. My EOI status is "submitted" and I already have an EOI ID number. However , when I first applied back in June 2015 , the state I chose was "All States" . I changed it to NSW in September 2015 so my EOI effective date is now September 2015. Could this be the cause of the delay in my invitation?
Thanks again for your quick reply!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

evatall said:


> Thanks for your reply. My EOI status is "submitted" and I already have an EOI ID number. However , when I first applied back in June 2015 , the state I chose was "All States" . I changed it to NSW in September 2015 so my EOI effective date is now September 2015. Could this be the cause of the delay in my invitation?
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your quick reply!




Rounds at only for subclass 189. I believe you are talking about subclass 190.


----------



## c33chen14 (Sep 19, 2015)

Rajrajinin, Sultan_azam and Steiger, 

Thanks for all your replies. I would also like to confirm that if this rule applies to partner's competent English skill as well. Will her result last for three years as well? My partner will only use IELTS for immigration purpose. 
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi All,
I am planning to do ACS for my partners to claim additional 5 points . He has done B.E. mechanical engineering but working in IT for almost 6 yrs. so is there anything I have to follow specifically while submitting ACS as his qualification is non-IT.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

evatall said:


> Thanks for your reply. My EOI status is "submitted" and I already have an EOI ID number. However , when I first applied back in June 2015 , the state I chose was "All States" . I changed it to NSW in September 2015 so my EOI effective date is now September 2015. Could this be the cause of the delay in my invitation?
> Thanks again for your quick reply!


What is your visa type - 189 or 190 ??

it will be written under visa description in your EOI page


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

c33chen14 said:


> Rajrajinin, Sultan_azam and Steiger,
> 
> Thanks for all your replies. I would also like to confirm that if this rule applies to partner's competent English skill as well. Will her result last for three years as well? My partner will only use IELTS for immigration purpose.
> Thanks for all your help.


score is valid for two years for anyone who take IELTS


----------



## evatall (Jul 31, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> what is your visa type - 189 or 190 ??
> 
> It will be written under visa description in your eoi page


190


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

evatall said:


> 190


Thats why

Statement below is my personal opinion

"Why are you going for 190 when you can get invited for your occupation code with 189, 
State sponsorship will take time and you cant be sure about that, 

If possible change your visa type to 189, re-submit your EOI and be hopeful to get invited by 2nd round of January

with 190 you will have to wait for state sponsorship and i guess you are waiting since Sep2015, it is not proven but NSW sponsor(s)/prefers candidates with IELTS > 7

so change it to 189"


----------



## evatall (Jul 31, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> Thats why
> 
> Statement below is my personal opinion
> 
> ...


Thanks Sultan. But with 189 nomination , i will lose the 5-point state points and i will end up with 55 points. Do you advise to re apply IELTS again to score 7 on all modules?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

evatall said:


> Thanks Sultan. But with 189 nomination , i will lose the 5-point state points and i will end up with 55 points. Do you advise to re apply IELTS again to score 7 on all modules?


As u said in your previous post 

"Age - 25
Education - 15
Experience - 15" If this is correct then it is 55 points only

1. Have you got any state sponsorship so far ??? if yes then you have 60(55+5) points and you will get invitation soon, if no then you are yet to earn those 5 points to make it 60.

2. You can wait for State sponsorship, meanwhile you can try to improve english points by taking IELTS or PTE

3. I was in similar situation as yours, waited for two months to get NSW SS, no luck, so i prepared and took PTE, and i increased my points to 65(previously i had 55, i got 10 points after clearing PTE )

To conclude, its your call to decide - either to wait or to take English test(IELTS/PTE)


----------



## evatall (Jul 31, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> As u said in your previous post
> 
> "Age - 25
> Education - 15
> ...


Thanks mate. i will improve IELTS for 189 nomination.
Cheers!


----------



## state_less (Oct 1, 2015)

evatall said:


> Thanks mate. i will improve IELTS for 189 nomination.
> Cheers!


Hey evatall, forget about ielts if you want to improve your english score go for PTE. 
Check out Educom Overseas | Study Abroad | Summer Camps | Internship | Pearson Test Center.

I think its the only PTE center in Lebanon.
I struggled with IELTS took it 3 times and I was stuck with writing 6.5. IELTS is nightmare at least it was for me. Do some research on this forum you will see what I mean.

Cheers


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi Guys

Please add me to list for 261313

189 visa/60 pts/ EOI submitted: 13/08/2015


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

Can someone guide me on below query.

We have submitted our EOI with 60 points with my wife as main applicant

Age - 30
Edu - 15
IElETS - 10 ( overall 7.5 Min 7 in all sections)
Partner Skills - 5 (Total 60)

Since there is lot of backlog pending to be cleared for 60 pointers.We are thinking of giving PTE to improve points by targeting 79 each in PTE for claiming 20 points.

In case PTE score goes below 65 (you never know) which is min score for claiming 10 points. Can we still use IELETS for claiming 10 points or we need to provide details for latest test taken.

Please guide if anyone has any idea on this ae I am not able to find any info on this on DIBP site

Also if anyone has mail id where we can ask this query to DIBP guys.

Regard
Varun


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

hemaa said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to do ACS for my partners to claim additional 5 points . He has done B.E. mechanical engineering but working in IT for almost 6 yrs. so is there anything I have to follow specifically while submitting ACS as his qualification is non-IT.


It will be RPL application with project report submission


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

varun_gupta11 said:


> Can someone guide me on below query.
> 
> We have submitted our EOI with 60 points with my wife as main applicant
> 
> ...


Hi Varun,

If you get 79 or above in each band PTE, then you can update your EOI with PTE score, if not, you can still use IELTS score to claim for 10 points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

varun_gupta11 said:


> Can someone guide me on below query.
> 
> We have submitted our EOI with 60 points with my wife as main applicant
> 
> ...


You can provide any test details as long as it is valid.


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

karthikr said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> If you get 79 or above in each band PTE, then you can update your EOI with PTE score, if not, you can still use IELTS score to claim for 10 points.


Thanks karthik for update.


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You can provide any test details as long as it is valid.


Can any suggest whether we should go ahead with PTE or wait for invitation with 60 points for 2613 group


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

Anyone has DIBP mail id where we can ask our queries. 

Regards
Varun


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

varun_gupta11 said:


> Can any suggest whether we should go ahead with PTE or wait for invitation with 60 points for 2613 group


What is your EOI Date of effect?

Assume that you are aware that for 60pointers the backlog has cleared till 9th June 2015(around this date)


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> What is your EOI Date of effect?
> 
> Assume that you are aware that for 60pointers the backlog has cleared till 9th June 2015(around this date)


EOI submitted : 13- Aug- 15


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

c33chen14 said:


> Rajrajinin, Sultan_azam and Steiger,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you are claiming partner points, ielts is valid for 3 years, otherwise one year. It is there in dibp official website. Please check


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> If you are claiming partner points, ielts is valid for 3 years, otherwise one year. It is there in dibp official website. Please check
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Can you provide link for the same
I have checked for 189 visa type.Its valid for 3 years


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

varun_gupta11 said:


> Can you provide link for the same
> I have checked for 189 visa type.Its valid for 3 years


When claiming points: How can I prove I have competent English?

When not claiming points and using the English language test to satisfy functional English requirement: How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> When claiming points: How can I prove I have competent English?
> 
> When not claiming points and using the English language test to satisfy functional English requirement: How can I prove I have functional English?


Ok. So if we are claiming points its 3 years else 1 year.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

varun_gupta11 said:


> Ok. So if we are claiming points its 3 years else 1 year.


Exactly 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ragsrayd (Dec 7, 2015)

I submitted my EOI on 17th Aug 2015 under 261311 with 60 points (189). Any idea what is the time-frame for the invite we are looking at?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey please tell tips for PTE..I need 79


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Hey please tell tips for PTE..I need 79




Please refer to the thread on pte-a exam. You can get tips and more on it


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Please refer to the thread on pte-a exam. You can get tips and more on it


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## nirav3009 (Feb 16, 2014)

vitofilip said:


> Guys,
> 
> Kindly help our friends here who are still waiting for the invitation by refreshing or updating the list once every invitation round is over or if someone wants to be added into the list. Please help check if this is the updated waiting list for Non-pro rata occupations. Thank You.
> 
> ...


Pls add me
16/10/2015 263111 60 CN&SE nirav3009


----------



## evatall (Jul 31, 2015)

state_less said:


> Hey evatall, forget about ielts if you want to improve your english score go for PTE.
> Check out Educom Overseas | Study Abroad | Summer Camps | Internship | Pearson Test Center.
> 
> I think its the only PTE center in Lebanon.
> ...


Thanks lane:


----------



## S_Tester (Mar 24, 2015)

hemaa said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to do ACS for my partners to claim additional 5 points . He has done B.E. mechanical engineering but working in IT for almost 6 yrs. so is there anything I have to follow specifically while submitting ACS as his qualification is non-IT.


 you need to choose same ANZCO code


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hemaa said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to do ACS for my partners to claim additional 5 points . He has done B.E. mechanical engineering but working in IT for almost 6 yrs. so is there anything I have to follow specifically while submitting ACS as his qualification is non-IT.


It would help if you told us your visa sub-class and his work profile. Also note that he will need at least 6 years to qualify for an assessment from ACS due to his non-IT degree.


----------



## gurjitsingh (Sep 8, 2015)

:confused2: i applied in the same category on 5th august with 60+5 points NSW SS, but haven't received yet.


krish4aus said:


> What is your EOI Date of effect?
> 
> Assume that you are aware that for 60pointers the backlog has cleared till 9th June 2015(around this date)


----------



## gurjitsingh (Sep 8, 2015)

*190*

:confused2: i applied in the same category on 5th august with 60+5 points NSW SS, but haven't received yet.


krish4aus said:


> What is your EOI Date of effect?
> 
> Assume that you are aware that for 60pointers the backlog has cleared till 9th June 2015(around this date)


----------



## gurjitsingh (Sep 8, 2015)

i applied in the same category on 5th august with 60+5 points NSW SS, but haven't received yet. 261313 as one guy posted he got invitation in one month and he applied in month 10.


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

Well, sometimes it does depend on your english test score and years of experience you have


gurjitsingh said:


> i applied in the same category on 5th august with 60+5 points NSW SS, but haven't received yet. 261313 as one guy posted he got invitation in one month and he applied in month 10.


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi dhijaj,

Please add me to the list.

189
261313
70 points
07/12/2015 (yesterday)

Regards,
Amlan


----------



## gurjitsingh (Sep 8, 2015)

*189 and 190*



gurjitsingh said:


> :confused2: i applied in the same category on 5th august with 60+5 points NSW SS, but haven't received yet.





nilesh.ind said:


> Well, sometimes it does depend on your english test score and years of experience you have


PTE: L 67, W 68, R 74, S 90,
189 13th July with 60 Points,
190 5th August with 65 Points.

Age 25;
Professional Year 5;
MIT 20;
PTE 10;
Experience 2 years and 3 months from India, ACS accepted in Analyst programmer same time but 0 benefit.

Tnx


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I would like to know what are our chances with an EOI invite on the 18th dec. round, our details are as follows. 
Visa:189
ANZSCO Code: 261313 
ACS: 28-Feb-2015, 
Positive | PTE: 04-Dec-2015: L79,R8,W82,S79 
EOI Submitted: 07-Dec-2015 with 189-75 

I am posting on behalf of my wife who is the primary applicant. 

Looking forward for a response, 

Thanks 

Anoop


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

anoop_vn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you have 75 points, you will be invited. Keep all your documents ready. Congrats in advance


----------



## Siam (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi Keeda
Wanted your expert opinion. I have applied for 189 visa on 12th November, I uploaded all color scanned copies, not certified, I used these same documents for 485 Graduate visa not too long ago. I have already done my medical while doing my medical for 485 visa. I did not upload Form 80 and PCC from my home country. On 23rd November I was allocated a CO,I thought she would ask for certified documents of what I uploaded, but to my surprise in the "Request Detail", she only asked for Form 80 and overseas PCC. Does this mean she is satisfied with all my other documents which are color scan of original copies? Ps I uploaded same color documents for my 485 Graduate visa few months ago and it was not a problem then. I know it's a silly question but wanted your opinion on it mate.
Regards
Siam


----------



## zish483 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,
New to the club. 
I have two questions:
> I got "Migration Skills Assessment Competency Demonstration Report" positive outcome & I applied for EOI on 15-Nov-2015 for NSW(60+5) and Open Category on 17-Nov-2015(60), what is the expected date of invitation?

> I only got CDR assessment from EA, do I need to get "Work experience" assessment as well from EA?


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Last update for NON-PRO RATA list visa 189

11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990


----------



## sgthushara (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi,
I am waiting for invitation 189 (60pts) and 190(65 Pts) from NSW.

233512 Mechanical Engineer (60Pts)
EOI DOE 06/11/15


----------



## zish483 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,
New to the club. 
I have two questions:
> I got "Migration Skills Assessment Competency Demonstration Report" positive outcome & I applied for EOI on 15-Nov-2015 for NSW(60+5) and Open Category on 17-Nov-2015(60), what is the expected date of invitation?

> I only got CDR assessment from EA, do I need to get "Work experience" assessment as well from EA?

ANZSCO CODE: 263312 || Telecommunications Specialist
28-Feb-2015 || IELTS Result-L8.5/R7.5/W6.5/S6.5
31-July-2015 || Submitted CDR
19-Oct-2015 || EA Positive Assessment 
15-Nov-2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 190 (60+5 pts)
17-Nov-2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

sgthushara said:


> Hi,
> I am waiting for invitation 189 (60pts) and 190(65 Pts) from NSW.
> 
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer (60Pts)
> EOI DOE 06/11/15


ADDED YOU 

*Last update for NON-PRO RATA list visa 189*

11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

Dear Experts,
I got EOI Inivted in NOv'15 and now in process of applying 189 VISA. The questions I've 

1. I stayed in Australia >12 months in 2012-13. Do I need to get Australian police certificate? If So, how to apply and how long it takes? I got already Indian PCC last week.
2. MY ACS expiring in Feb 15th 2015. Is thre any problem If it expires after lodging my VISA application? 

Kindly help.. 
Rrgards, Krish


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

*Nalin*



ragsrayd said:


> I submitted my EOI on 17th Aug 2015 under 261311 with 60 points (189). Any idea what is the time-frame for the invite we are looking at?


I am also same date with 261313 with 60 point any Idea????????/


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Last update for NON-PRO RATA list visa 189

Thanks Guys for the list ; ; 

Hoping we all get invite this round.

11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

gnt said:


> Last update for NON-PRO RATA list visa 189
> 
> Thanks Guys for the list ; ;
> 
> ...


How high are the chances for Non Pro-rata category who filed the EOI in OCT with 60 points. 

I filed on 26th Oct with 60 pts, SOL 263311 but still waiting !


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

mandeepsapal said:


> How high are the chances for Non Pro-rata category who filed the EOI in OCT with 60 points.
> 
> I filed on 26th Oct with 60 pts, SOL 263311 but still waiting !


This round will be 700 Invites only ; so I think it will only clear about 10 days for 60 pointers Non- Pro- RATA . 

But lets hope for the best :juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

krish0610 said:


> Dear Experts,
> I got EOI Inivted in NOv'15 and now in process of applying 189 VISA. The questions I've
> 
> 1. I stayed in Australia >12 months in 2012-13. Do I need to get Australian police certificate? If So, how to apply and how long it takes? I got already Indian PCC last week.
> ...


Hi Krish
You will need Australia Police check as below... Refer the below link 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char

*If you are applying for temporary or permanent migration*

Australia Police check can be done via below link
https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/

Its straight forward... You will need documents for 100 Points check.
Generally it take around one week to get the document.

Good luck with your VISA


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Krish
> 
> You will need Australia Police check as below... Refer the below link
> 
> ...



How long aus pcc valid ..some people were saying 6 months .. Is it true?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> How long aus pcc valid ..some people were saying 6 months .. Is it true?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


What if my stay in Australia is only 4 and half months . I should still get Aus PCC.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

gnt said:


> This round will be 700 Invites only ; so I think it will only clear about 10 days for 60 pointers Non- Pro- RATA .
> 
> But lets hope for the best :juggle::juggle::juggle:


If it is 1150 per round then??

GNT , I have lodged my EOI on 11th November 2015 for 263111. General trend says 8th Jan will be my date.

What do you think ???


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> If it is 1150 per round then??
> 
> GNT , I have lodged my EOI on 11th November 2015 for 263111. General trend says 8th Jan will be my date.
> 
> What do you think ???


1150 invites usually attract close to 3 weeks. Unfortunately, it looks like I won't be invited until the last round of January. But hey, we're all in queue and our time will come one day.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Latest waiting list for 2613 Group:

261313	75	7/12/2015	anoop_vn	
261313	70	7/12/2015	Amlan	
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair	
261313	60	16/06/2015	Vaibhav Srivastava	
261313	60	16/06/2015	Bala.jr	
2613xx	60	16/06/2015	vutukuricm	
2613xx	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla	26-11-2015 NSW invite
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman	
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid	
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984	
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp	26-11-2015 NSW invite
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose	
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna	
261313	60	29/06/2015	risingmars	
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa	
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek	
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam	
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd	
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer	
2613xx	60	3/7/2015	nolan.tellis 
2613xx	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli	26-11-2015 NSW invite
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
2613xx	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar	
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince	
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae	
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07	
261313	60	13/7/2015	gurjitsingh	
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp	
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92	
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma	
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123	
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta	
261313	60	16/07/2015	nilesh.ind	
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl	
2613xx	60	23/07/2015	greatwork	
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish	
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak	
261313	60	31/07/2015	skandhasv 
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi	
261313	60	5/8/2015	Aakash2012 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76	
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985	
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John	
261313	60	13/08/2015	varun_gupta11 
261313	60	14/08/2015	warenick	
261311	60	17/08/2015	ragsrayd 
261313	60	17/08/2015	Nalinkumar	
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore	
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11	
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats	
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise	
261313	60	1/9/2015	rmathew_12	
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736	
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh	
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus	
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis	
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish	
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj	
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j	Got NSW invite
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism	
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu	
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch	
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily	Got Vic Invitation
261313	60	21/09/2015	Saisakahi 
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime	
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy	
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma	
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81	
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis	
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling	
261312	60	29/09/2015	Jeyayvid	
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29	
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m	
2613xx	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james	
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123	
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh	
261313	60	8/10/2015	srinivasyk	
261313	60	12/10/2015	Srikanth2788	
261312	60	13/10/2015	Vineethgaddam Got NSW invite
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad	
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87	
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123	
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap	
261311	60	28/10/2015	maddy21	
261313	60	29/10/2015	Jeyayvid 
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t	
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp	
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon	
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec 
261313	60	25/11/2015	RoopeshMajeti	
261313	60	2/12/2016	marli15	

261312	60	July	vaibhavmad 
261313	60	August	mithrasujith


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

dedm said:


> 1150 invites usually attract close to 3 weeks. Unfortunately, it looks like I won't be invited until the last round of January. But hey, we're all in queue and our time will come one day.


Good luck to you mate!

I like your spirit


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I filed my EOI on the 21st of August under (221111 - General Accountant). 
I still have not gotten an invitation. I have read that dibp has increased the point requirements. 

"The Points Required for Accountants are Going UP!

According to the latest invitation round (7 September 2015) results, accountants are only receiving Invitations to Apply (ITA) if:

The application scored 70 points or more (65 points required in the previous round), and
The application was lodged in August 2015 or earlier"

I was just wondering if I still have a chance getting an invitation until my current visa runs out (485 Graduate Visa Exp: 31 May 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh (Aug 15, 2015)

*Sorry forgot to include my points
65points
Age: 25
English: 20
Education: 15
Aus Study Req: 5


----------



## tgphysics (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Please add me to the list

18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> ADDED YOU
> 
> *Last update for NON-PRO RATA list visa 189*
> 
> ...


Hey man, I have already got the NSW invitation and lodged my visa, please remove me from this queue. Thanks.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

bright future said:


> Good luck to you mate!
> 
> I like your spirit


Thanks!


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Please add me to the list, even though I'm positive I won't be invited in this upcoming December round, but I'm eagerly waiting for invitations next January probably during the second round 

5/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna

thanks very much!


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

_Last update for NON-PRO RATA list visa 189_

11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> _Last update for NON-PRO RATA list visa 189_
> 
> 11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
> 13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
> ...



Another 8 Days to go :eyebrows::eyebrows:

Hope they clear more 60 pointer this round :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

IS it true PTE is going to stop 2016 January onwards.. PTE already stop Engineers Australia..

One of my friend contacted DIBP and came to know many complaints about PTE..


----------



## suman92 (Oct 21, 2015)

Any 55 pointers civil engineer here....


----------



## macmacho (Dec 5, 2015)

Please can someone tell how many days would it take for VETASSESS to assess qualification? I know their SLA is like 12 weeks but like ACS can we get it within a week?


----------



## Chaudhry (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi Dhijaj 

Please add me to the list.

Anzsco code = 261313
EOI Points = 60
EOI submission date = 17 Sep 2015

Thanks for the effort


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello all, I updated my eoi on 09/12/15 and I have 70 points in total for 190 and 65 points for 189. My occupation is general accountant. Pls how soon will I be invited?
Age-30
Education-15
English-20
Ss-5


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Hello all, I updated my eoi on 09/12/15 and I have 70 points in total for 190 and 65 points for 189. My occupation is general accountant. Pls how soon will I be invited?
> Age-30
> Education-15
> English-20
> Ss-5


With 20 points for english I guess you will be invited very soon, 2 weeks maybe


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Chaudhry said:


> Hi Dhijaj
> 
> Please add me to the list.
> 
> ...


Hi Dhijaj.

Add me also to the list
Job code - 261313
EOI points -60
Eoi submitted - 29 Sep

Thanks


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> With 20 points for english I guess you will be invited very soon, 2 weeks maybe


Thanks for your swift response.


----------



## Josephcom (Nov 12, 2011)

*Am I interpreting EOF in a wrong way?*

Can anyone help me on this "date of effect" thing? according to DIBP, the following is the results of 23 November 2015 invitation:



Visa Subclass | Points score | *Visa date of effect*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	*60* *1/10/2015* 2:10 AM
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	65	9/10/2015 9:33 PM

As you can see, the 'date of effect' for 60 pointers has already reached as close as 1 November 2015 (1/10/2015 2:10 AM).

Then how is it that many candidates (members of this forum) whose 'date of effects' return back to, for example, September 2015 or even earlier, have NOT yet been invited?!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Josephcom said:


> Can anyone help me on this "date of effect" thing? according to DIBP, the following is the results of 23 November 2015 invitation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those who have not been invited before 1 October are pro-rata occupations


----------



## Josephcom (Nov 12, 2011)

rahulnair said:


> Those who have not been invited before 1 October are pro-rata occupations


a sigh of relief...........Thank you Rahul


----------



## Josephcom (Nov 12, 2011)

Does anyone know about the 'date of effect' for 60 pointers in '4 December' round of invitations? It was 1/10/2015 in '23 November' round.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Josephcom said:


> Does anyone know about the 'date of effect' for 60 pointers in '4 December' round of invitations? It was 1/10/2015 in '23 November' round.


According to the Forum for 4th December ; it was 09/10/2015.


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

I heard PTE is going to be removed from English proficiency test list from 2016? Will affect already submitted EOI?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

bimaldas_bl said:


> I heard PTE is going to be removed from English proficiency test list from 2016? Will affect already submitted EOI?


Where did you hear that news from ? ? 

As far as the EOI is concern ; That will be not be effected.


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

From different discussion forums.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

bimaldas_bl said:


> From different discussion forums.




All of those are rumours till the point DIBP comes up with an official statement.



And I would suggest you to stop discussing the same and get flustered whilst doing so.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> All of those are rumours till the point DIBP comes up with an official statement.
> 
> 
> 
> And I would suggest you to stop discussing the same and get flustered whilst doing so.


Well Said Rahul


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

gnt said:


> Well Said Rahul


----------



## Josephcom (Nov 12, 2011)

gnt said:


> According to the Forum for 4th December ; it was 09/10/2015.


that's, almost, in direct proportion to the number of days had past since the last round (23 November): 

23 November - 4 December = 11 days
New DOF (9/10/2015) - Previous DOF (1/10/2015) = 8 days

For me with DOF of 6 November, then, there is no chance of getting invited in 18 December round.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Me too :-( . My DOF is 11/11/2015 . This time round was conducted only for 700 entries. As per trend I should get ITA on Jan 8 the . I hope it still remains the same


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

rahulnair said:


>


Dear Fellows

Only IELTS and TOEFL IBT will be acceptable in skills assessment for Engineers, DIBP still accept these tests. So please take care while attempting English tests.

Please see below information fetched Engineers Australia website and FAQ's page 2nd question in Before You Apply section.
https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faq

Which English test results can I provide as part of my skills assessment?
IELTS and from January 2016 TOEFL iBT are the only two test results we accept towards your degree assessment. Note that TOEFL PBT and Pearson's Test of English are not accepted towards your degree assessment.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Latest waiting list for 2613 Group:
> 
> 261313	75	7/12/2015	anoop_vn
> 261313	70	7/12/2015	Amlan
> ...


Wow! the waiting list is huge.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi guys,
Is there anyway that we can track the number of applicants for EOI submitted per month?


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

Nalinkumar said:


> Disappointment for PTE ....really bad news for PTE exams....going to stop DIBP....
> 
> 
> January 2016 onwards......


I took 30 seconds of my valuable time "that i could have spent on something productive "
to report you

have a nice day


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

GDAWG said:


> I took 30 seconds of my valuable time "that i could have spent on something productive "
> to report you
> 
> have a nice day


This thread is not how it use to be ;;; we some more senior experts here .....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bimaldas_bl said:


> I heard PTE is going to be removed from English proficiency test list from 2016? Will affect already submitted EOI?


Stop believing rumours, 

PTE is tested, trusted and approved test. Sone people spread this rumours as they believe they are not being invited because others managed to get higher score in PTE - there are plenty of their complaints here. 

They continue to whine here everyday instead of working hard and actually taking the test and be competitive.


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Stop believing rumours,
> 
> PTE is tested, trusted and approved test. Sone people spread this rumours as they believe they are not being invited because others managed to get higher score in PTE - there are plenty of their complaints here.
> 
> They continue to whine here everyday instead of working hard and actually taking the test and be competitive.


amen to that


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-4-december-2015-Round-Results.aspx 

401 UNAUTHORIZED 

Updating soon


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

Josephcom said:


> that's, almost, in direct proportion to the number of days had past since the last round (23 November):
> 
> 23 November - 4 December = 11 days
> New DOF (9/10/2015) - Previous DOF (1/10/2015) = 8 days
> ...


Hi Dear,

I am little confuse about DOF is. What is the full form? Is the date of submission of EOI? 

I submitted EOI on 21 Nov with 60 Marks- 189. Is there any hope to get invitation on 18th Dec


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its doe - date of effect. This is the date based on which invites are sent.


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

waiting eagerly...:bounce:



gnt said:


> http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-4-december-2015-Round-Results.aspx
> 
> 401 UNAUTHORIZED
> 
> Updating soon


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Stop believing rumours,
> 
> PTE is tested, trusted and approved test. Sone people spread this rumours as they believe they are not being invited because others managed to get higher score in PTE - there are plenty of their complaints here.
> 
> They continue to whine here everyday instead of working hard and actually taking the test and be competitive.



Agreed ............

Only confusion which can be clarified here is EA stopped taking PTE as proof for your proficiency.

DIBP still accepts PTE and will continue to do so.


----------



## Josephcom (Nov 12, 2011)

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> I am little confuse about DOE is. What is the full form? Is the date of submission of EOI?
> 
> I submitted EOI on 21 Nov with 60 Marks- 189. Is there any hope to get invitation on 18th Dec


Date Of Effect (or DOE) is the date you have submitted your 'completed' EOI, and by 'complete' I mean you've provided all the required information (your English test scores, your academic qualification, your age, ...).

In each round of invitation, they first invite those with highest points (for example, 70 pointers). if the number of invitations is still lower than their expected capacity (700 invitations for 4 December for example) they start to send invitation for those with lower points (say 65 pointers for instance); and this goes on until they reach 60 points which is the minimum required point.

If there are many people with the same points, those with earlier DOE are privileged.

In your case, my best guess would be two months from now; supposing your occupation ceiling will not be reached...:fingerscrossed:

I'll see you in Australia soon...lane:


----------



## ashishjindal76 (Jul 22, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Latest waiting list for 2613 Group:
> 
> 261313	75	7/12/2015	anoop_vn
> 261313	70	7/12/2015	Amlan
> ...


Hi Follks
add my name also
Ashish 189 visa/60 pts/ EOI submitted: 27/11/2015


Ashish


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi All

My friend contacted DIBP today regarding PTE exam still continuing the same. some body made the rumours. But DIBP have many complaints regarding PTE examination and same forward the business which he has got the response.

people getting PTE 90 ,its not possible an average person make the same in IELTS. Thats


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Nalinkumar said:


> Hi All
> 
> My friend contacted DIBP today regarding PTE exam still continuing the same. some body made the rumours. But DIBP have many complaints regarding PTE examination and same forward the business which he has got the response.
> 
> people getting PTE 90 ,its not possible an average person make the same in IELTS. Thats



What you wrote is not clear, are you trying to say DIBP is also complaining about PTE. Please clarify?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Nalinkumar said:


> Hi All
> 
> My friend contacted DIBP today regarding PTE exam still continuing the same. some body made the rumours. But DIBP have many complaints regarding PTE examination and same forward the business which he has got the response.
> 
> people getting PTE 90 ,its not possible an average person make the same in IELTS. Thats



I understand that part. But what perplex is what is stopping individuals to write PTE instead of IELTS.

I agree PTE is not there in few countries but most of the countries do have that option.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I don't think this thread is one for PTE and without any official confirmation or news there is no use of discussing it either. So let's turn the focus on the main purpose of this thread.

Good luck guys for the next invite round.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Well said @krish4aus!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Well another friday.. here is the long list 2613 fellas....

261313	75	7/12/2015	anoop_vn	
261313	70	7/12/2015	Amlan	
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair	
261313	60	16/06/2015	Vaibhav Srivastava	
261313	60	16/06/2015	Bala.jr	
2613xx	60	16/06/2015	vutukuricm	
2613xx	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla	26-11-2015 NSW invite
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman	
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid	
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984	
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp	26-11-2015 NSW invite
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose	
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna	
261313	60	29/06/2015	risingmars	
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa	
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek	
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam	
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd	
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer	
2613xx	60	3/7/2015	nolan.tellis 
2613xx	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli	26-11-2015 NSW invite
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
2613xx	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar	
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince	
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae	
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07	
261313	60	13/7/2015	gurjitsingh	
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp	
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92	
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma	
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123	
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta	
261313	60	16/07/2015	nilesh.ind	
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl	
2613xx	60	23/07/2015	greatwork	
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish	
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak	
261313	60	31/07/2015	skandhasv 
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi	
261313	60	5/8/2015	Aakash2012 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76	
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985	
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John	
261313	60	13/08/2015	varun_gupta11 
261313	60	14/08/2015	warenick	
261311	60	17/08/2015	ragsrayd 
261313	60	17/08/2015	Nalinkumar	
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore	
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11	
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats	
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise	
261313	60	1/9/2015	rmathew_12	
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736	
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh	
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus	
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis	
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish	
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj	
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j	Got NSW invite
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism	
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu	
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch	
261313	60	17/09/2015	Chaudhry	
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily	Got Vic Invitation
261313	60	21/09/2015	Saisakahi 
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime	
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy	
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma	
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81	
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis	
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling	
261312	60	29/09/2015	Jeyayvid	
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis	
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29	
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m	
2613xx	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james	
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123	
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh	
261313	60	8/10/2015	srinivasyk	
261313	60	12/10/2015	Srikanth2788	
261312	60	13/10/2015	Vineethgaddam Got NSW invite
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad	
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87	
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123	
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap	
261311	60	28/10/2015	maddy21	
261313	60	29/10/2015	Jeyayvid 
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t	
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp	
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon	
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec 
261313	60	25/11/2015	RoopeshMajeti	
261313	60	27/11/2015	ashishjindal76	
261313	60	2/12/2016	marli15	

261312	60	July	vaibhavmad 
261313	60	August	mithrasujith


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi, 

I am planning to submit to EOI with 65 points, I am ready with everything except ACS Assessment which is in stage 4 as of now.

I am hoping that it may come before December 18th 12:00 AM (Australia time) .

Lets say, I got ACS Assessment before the above date and I submit EOI immediately before that time, With current trend I am under impression that with 65 points, 261313 , I may get ITA immediately on 18th round.

are my assumptions correct ??


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

nsiramsetty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to submit to EOI with 65 points, I am ready with everything except ACS Assessment which is in stage 4 as of now.
> 
> ...



You are right. You will get invited next round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

mmon said:


> Hi guys,
> Is there anyway that we can track the number of applicants for EOI submitted per month?


DIBP do not publish this information.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

6 days to go!  #countdown


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

nsiramsetty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to submit to EOI with 65 points, I am ready with everything except ACS Assessment which is in stage 4 as of now.
> 
> ...


Very high probability!


----------



## Josephcom (Nov 12, 2011)

rahulnair said:


> 6 days to go!  #countdown


to go where?


----------



## Josephcom (Nov 12, 2011)

Any idea why DIBP doesn't publish the information about 4 December round of invitations? The next round is about to come (18 December), it's getting too late...


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Josephcom said:


> to go where?




For the next round!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Josephcom said:


> Any idea why DIBP doesn't publish the information about 4 December round of invitations? The next round is about to come (18 December), it's getting too late...




They will... In due time. Maybe by the first half of next week.


----------



## vk852 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey guys does anyone has idea about mining engineering waitin list??? I amnot sure if mining engineering is on the non-prorata list??? 
My Eoi submission date is on 10/11/2015 with 60 and still waiting for the invitation. ..any clue will be appreciated. ..thanks


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

vk852 said:


> Hey guys does anyone has idea about mining engineering waitin list??? I amnot sure if mining engineering is on the non-prorata list???
> My Eoi submission date is on 10/11/2015 with 60 and still waiting for the invitation. ..any clue will be appreciated. ..thanks


Did you check on immi tracker? 
Good luck


----------



## vk852 (Nov 29, 2015)

How can i track my Eoi any further suggestion please


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

vk852 said:


> How can i track my Eoi any further suggestion please


You can track from here .. I have added you. 

This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189 

11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990


----------



## guru80 (Aug 6, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> You can track from here .. I have added you.
> 
> This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189
> 
> ...



Please add me:
EOI date: 31/10/2015
code: 263111
Points: 60


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

guru80 said:


> Please add me:
> EOI date: 31/10/2015
> code: 263111
> Points: 60


ADDED YOU 
This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189 

11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

Let me know the Link which mentioned PTE exam resuts will not be acceptable on 2016 onwards...


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Nalinkumar said:


> Let me know the Link which mentioned PTE exam resuts will not be acceptable on 2016 onwards...


Dear Nalinkumar

Only IELTS and TOEFL IBT will be acceptable in skills assessment for Engineers, DIBP still accept these tests. So please take care while attempting English tests.

Please see below information fetched Engineers Australia website and FAQ's page 2nd question in Before You Apply section.
https://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...assessment/faq

Which English test results can I provide as part of my skills assessment?
IELTS and from January 2016 TOEFL iBT are the only two test results we accept towards your degree assessment. Note that TOEFL PBT and Pearson's Test of English are not accepted towards your degree assessment.


----------



## vk852 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks ahmed for the updated list


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Nalin... there is always a sense of negativity associated with your posts... why such a buzz about PTE... let australian authority decide about it... why r u so frustrated


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Wow. So there will probably be many engineers taking two English tests - one for EA assessment and the other for GSM EOI. Way to make money!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Wow. So there will probably be many engineers taking two English tests - one for EA assessment and the other for GSM EOI. Way to make money!




Unless you can get a good score in the one test - IELTS probably


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Unless you can get a good score in the one test - IELTS probably


Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hai i am new to the forum

Submitted EOI on 19 june 2015 with 60 points 261313 when i can expect invite?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> Hai i am new to the forum
> 
> Submitted EOI on 19 june 2015 with 60 points 261313 when i can expect invite?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


If lucky in the next round... Else in the next 2-3 rounds atleast!


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> If lucky in the next round... Else in the next 2-3 rounds atleast!


 I wish next round will clear at least all june back log Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> I wish next round will clear at least all june back log Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Please add me to waiting list

261313 19 june 2015 60 points

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> I wish next round will clear at least all june back log Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hope so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

Best of Luck for those who are waiting invitation on 18th December. It may move at least 20 days for 60 pointers under pro rat list...only 4 days ......


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

Nalinkumar said:


> Best of Luck for those who are waiting invitation on 18th December. It may move at least 20 days for 60 pointers under pro rat list...only 4 days ......


18 dec finger crossed

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> 18 dec finger crossed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hope DIBP clear more 60 pointers in this round. I have been waiting for soo long now


----------



## guru80 (Aug 6, 2015)

gnt said:


> Hope DIBP clear more 60 pointers in this round. I have been waiting for soo long now


Hi gnt,

Your waiting time is over now, you will be invited on 18th round for sure.


----------



## garybains (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey experts, does occupation has any effect on the invitation too? For example, my occupation is chef. Will I get the invitation soon as not many chefs are applying for 189. Only 50 something chefs got invited in this year. I have submitted EOI on 13th Oct 2015 with 60 points. 

Thanks


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

guru80 said:


> Hi gnt, Your waiting time is over now, you will be invited on 18th round for sure.


Hi gnt

What is your DOE?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## prem9 (Nov 3, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> If it is 1150 per round then??
> 
> GNT , I have lodged my EOI on 11th November 2015 for 263111. General trend says 8th Jan will be my date.
> 
> What do you think ???


How many points you have ? Do you know what are the chances for getting 190 nsw for a 60 pointer EOI on sept 11th 2015


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

guru80 said:


> Hi gnt,
> 
> Your waiting time is over now, you will be invited on 18th round for sure.


Thank you I hope so too ; and hope you get the invite soon


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> Hi gnt
> 
> What is your DOE?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


My DOE is 11/10/15 .


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

gnt said:


> My DOE is 11/10/15 .


You will get invited for sure

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## garybains (Aug 5, 2015)

*Help Please*



garybains said:


> Hey experts, does occupation has any effect on the invitation too? For example, my occupation is chef. Will I get the invitation soon as not many chefs are applying for 189. Only 50 something chefs got invited in this year. I have submitted EOI on 13th Oct 2015 with 60 points.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Guyz, Could you please help me out?


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> You will get invited for sure Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


4 Dec round results?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## praveshbabu (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi friends,
I need help!!! I submitted an EOI under the code 261111 Business analyst 189 visa-60 points on 4th November. I know that I cant get the invite on December 18th. Should I wait for the next 6 months then? Or will I get an invite for sure within 6 months? I got 10 points for the English PTE examination or should I try getting 20 points to boost my score to 70. With 60 points I cant get an invite is it? I am confused please help me out I am new here.

Business Analyst ANZSCO 261111 
ACS: +ve 
PTE - 7 in each 
EOI- DOE-189-4 th Nov - 2015 - Points 60 
EOI- DOE-190(NSW) - 6th Nov-2015 -Points 65


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

praveshbabu said:


> Hi friends,
> I need help!!! I submitted an EOI under the code 261111 Business analyst 189 visa-60 points on 4th November. I know that I cant get the invite on December 18th. Should I wait for the next 6 months then? Or will I get an invite for sure within 6 months? I got 10 points for the English PTE examination or should I try getting 20 points to boost my score to 70. With 60 points I cant get an invite is it? I am confused please help me out I am new here.
> 
> Business Analyst ANZSCO 261111
> ...




With 60 its very very difficult this year. 60 pointers are waiting since February 2015 for this occupation code. Try to increase your points tally.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Waiting list so big. 
Pasting June 2015 EOI applicants here who may expect the invites this friday!

"ANZSCO
code"	Points	"EOI Submitted
Date"	"Expat forum
Username"
261313	75	7/12/2015	anoop_vn
261313	70	7/12/2015	Amlan
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair
261313	60	16/06/2015	Vaibhav Srivastava
261313	60	16/06/2015	Bala.jr
2613xx	60	16/06/2015	vutukuricm
261313	60	19/06/2015	tariq5188
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna
261313	60	29/06/2015	risingmars
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa


----------



## ravitejakvs (Dec 13, 2015)

Have applied EOI for 261313 - Software Engineer on 08th October 2015. Having 60 points and applied in general category.

Just wanted to know if I had a chance in this coming December pickup.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

ravitejakvs said:


> Have applied EOI for 261313 - Software Engineer on 08th October 2015. Having 60 points and applied in general category.
> 
> Just wanted to know if I had a chance in this coming December pickup.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There is no chance for you this round with 60 points. The backlog for 261313 is a long list right from June 9.

Check the waiting list here
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...k7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=1396160536


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

65 Pointers who have submitted in the past fortnight should be alright for this round, I imagine, right?


----------



## amitanshu (May 31, 2015)

Please add me to the list

189| 261311 - Analyst Programmer| 60 pt - EOI - 04/Dec/2015

Experienced fellow members. Could you advise the estimated time when I could possibly get an invite?


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

ScotDownUnder said:


> 65 Pointers who have submitted in the past fortnight should be alright for this round, I imagine, right?


Dear, it depends on the occupation. If it is 2211 or 2611 then less chances otherwise true.

Every software & application programmers 2613 applicants can check the backlog clear history from the link in my signature.


----------



## swarvey2000 (Dec 13, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> You can track from here .. I have added you.
> 
> This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189
> 
> ...


Please could you add me onto this list?

02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000

Thanks


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

amitanshu said:


> Please add me to the list
> 
> 189| 261311 - Analyst Programmer| 60 pt - EOI - 04/Dec/2015
> 
> Experienced fellow members. Could you advise the estimated time when I could possibly get an invite?




Its going to be long wait for you. People are waiting for 6 months now a days. Try to improve your points to 65.


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

Could you add me in the list. My signature describes point break down.


----------



## Josephcom (Nov 12, 2011)

murtza4u said:


> Dear, it depends on the occupation. If it is 2211 or 2611 then less chances otherwise true.
> 
> Every software & application programmers 2613 applicants can check the backlog clear history from the link in my signature.


I just wonder how you know it! whatever you do to tell it, would you guide me what my chance of getting invited in a month from now is? my occupation code is '2339' (other engineering professionals OR engineering technologist) and my 'Date Of Effect' is 06 November 2015.

Thank you ...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

December 4th results are out.

Good news for 2613 group is the backlog is cleared till 12th June 2015 (compared to previous known date 09th June)

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	12/06/2015 3.41 pm


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey guys, remove me from lists. I withdrew my EOI.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

spark92 said:


> Hey guys, remove me from lists. I withdrew my EOI.



Ok. Can i know why you withdrew?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Hey guys, remove me from lists. I withdrew my EOI.


What happened mate if you don't mind telling us?


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/4-december-2015-round-results


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Ok. Can i know why you withdrew?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He is onshore and already got direct grant SA sposorship


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

It seems that most 65 pointers have been cleared. They invited fewer 60 than 65 but still we had the largest backlog clearance for 60 pointers.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Steiger said:


> It seems that most 65 pointers have been cleared. They invited fewer 60 than 65 but still we had the largest backlog clearance for 60 pointers.



Yeah, but more 65 and 70 pointers are submitting EOI as well..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> He is onshore and already got direct grant SA sposorship
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what? I thought he applied to NSW sponsorship. Is it actually possible to apply to more than two states? would that decrease the chance of getting invited?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Yeah, but more 65 and 70 pointers are submitting EOI as well..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


of coursw that is inevitable but the unexpected trend seems to me very positive. If this trend continues so then they can invite up to January 2016 applicants. Plus considering the fact many of them opt for 190 visa.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> december 4th results are out.
> 
> Good news for 2613 group is the backlog is cleared till 12th june 2015 (compared to previous known date 09th june)
> 
> 2613software and applications programmers6012/06/2015 3.41 pm




:d :d :d


----------



## abhisheksth (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi friends, 

I am completely newbie with all the processing procedures, so just needed to ask a simple question. I have applied for EOI through a consultant on August for 189 with 60 points. My 5 years experience was evaluated as 3 years by ACS. Now on November, I left my job and was thinking of joining a new one next month. Does this hamper in any way my EOI filing? Do I need to inform my consultant to update my filing? I haven't seen the form, but I read here something about date of effect being reset if we update the form. Please shed some light here if any prompt action should be taken, just don't want to be dreadfully sorry after getting invitation.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> :d :d :d


Just one day ahead. You will definitely be invited next round for sure


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

abhisheksth said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am completely newbie with all the processing procedures, so just needed to ask a simple question. I have applied for EOI through a consultant on August for 189 with 60 points. My 5 years experience was evaluated as 3 years by ACS. Now on November, I left my job and was thinking of joining a new one next month. Does this hamper in any way my EOI filing? Do I need to inform my consultant to update my filing? I haven't seen the form, but I read here something about date of effect being reset if we update the form. Please shed some light here if any prompt action should be taken, just don't want to be dreadfully sorry after getting invitation.




Date of effect changes only if your points tally changes. Do update your eoi with the new job details. This will help you get points for work experience as and when you are eligible.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Just one day ahead. You will definitely be invited next round for sure




Thanks bud!


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> December 4th results are out.
> 
> Good news for 2613 group is the backlog is cleared till 12th June 2015 (compared to previous known date 09th June)
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	12/06/2015 3.41 pm


yeah, very good move for 2613  
it seems 60 pointer applicants are less in june/july 2015.
if it continues, I will get invite in Jan second round probably.
All the best to all of you.

Cheers


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

swarvey2000 said:


> Please could you add me onto this list?
> 
> 02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
> 
> Thanks


ADDED YOU 
This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189 

11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

rrc123 said:


> yeah, very good move for 2613  it seems 60 pointer applicants are less in june/july 2015. if it continues, I will get invite in Jan second round probably. All the best to all of you. Cheers


Expecting june backlog cleared for 60 pointers on 18 december finger crossed

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

rrc123 said:


> yeah, very good move for 2613
> it seems 60 pointer applicants are less in june/july 2015.
> if it continues, I will get invite in Jan second round probably.
> All the best to all of you.
> ...


I seriously hope that you will get your invitation by the end of January! Let me please end this endless waiting period.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

[QUO TE=Steiger;8933266]what? I thought he applied to NSW sponsorship. Is it actually possible to apply to more than two states? would that decrease the chance of getting invited?[/QUOTE]

You can submit as many EOI as you can, as long as you meet the requirement, he was wise enough to spread his tentacles and his first catch was SA sponsorship which he went for and now he has got his grant.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> [QUO TE=Steiger;8933266]what? I thought he applied to NSW sponsorship. Is it actually possible to apply to more than two states? would that decrease the chance of getting invited?


You can submit as many EOI as you can, as long as you meet the requirement, he was wise enough to spread his tentacles and his first catch was SA sponsorship which he went for and now he has got his grant.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Shall I apply for SA as well then? as a safety option?


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Steiger said:


> You can submit as many EOI as you can, as long as you meet the requirement, he was wise enough to spread his tentacles and his first catch was SA sponsorship which he went for and now he has got his grant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shall I apply for SA as well then? as a safety option?[/QUOTE]


It depends on you and your priorities and how long you want to wait to get your PR. Also you have to consider opportunities for you in the selected state. Only you can decide that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

dhijaj said:


> Ok. Can i know why you withdrew?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was hoping something positive from 2 invites ago but after seeing that it only moved for 3 days then I went ahead with my current state that I live in (where you require to be employed for 12 months in QLD + proof that you will be employed for another 12 months in QLD+ proof that you have enough $$$ (5 figures) + beautifully written letter to QLD why they should get you (supporting Maroons is good enough  ) and also proof that you studied at QLD institute and few other nitty grittys ). Unlike goddamn (sorry about the language ) NSW, they actually picked my EOI the day after, and after my application they approved it one week later! So I lodged my visa + uploaded hell out of my life including health, PCC, form 80 and form 1221 (heck I even uploaded that my Turkish drivers license is valid letter from my consulate; despite having Aussie drivers license). I had no chance but a direct grant; and today got my direct grant.

After living in Australia since 2011 September and having obtained 3 different visas so far, it's a relief and a little more sense of belonging to have a PR. As an Australian resident I did not want to prevent 1 future Software Engineer fellow not to obtain PR; so I withdrew my EOI for 189 visa.

Wishing all of you plenty of luck for your Australian PR dream, I hope you won't have to wait for over 4 years for this grant.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

spark92 said:


> I was hoping something positive from 2 invites ago but after seeing that it only moved for 3 days then I went ahead with my current state that I live in (where you require to be employed for 12 months in QLD + proof that you will be employed for another 12 months in QLD+ proof that you have enough $$$ (5 figures) + beautifully written letter to QLD why they should get you (supporting Maroons is good enough  ) and also proof that you studied at QLD institute and few other nitty grittys ). Unlike goddamn (sorry about the language ) NSW, they actually picked my EOI the day after, and after my application they approved it one week later! So I lodged my visa + uploaded hell out of my life including health, PCC, form 80 and form 1221 (heck I even uploaded that my Turkish drivers license is valid letter from my consulate; despite having Aussie drivers license). I had no chance but a direct grant; and today got my direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats great buddy... Congratulations... Can you say when u lodged the visa ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for December 2015 round.&lt;==*

Guys got my 189 direct grant today. Invited on dec 4th and lodged on same day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Guys got my 189 direct grant today. Invited on dec 4th and lodged on same day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow! Congrats mate!


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Wow! Congrats mate!


 Congrats Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I was hoping something positive from 2 invites ago but after seeing that it only moved for 3 days then I went ahead with my current state that I live in (where you require to be employed for 12 months in QLD + proof that you will be employed for another 12 months in QLD+ proof that you have enough $$$ (5 figures) + beautifully written letter to QLD why they should get you (supporting Maroons is good enough  ) and also proof that you studied at QLD institute and few other nitty grittys ). Unlike goddamn (sorry about the language ) NSW, they actually picked my EOI the day after, and after my application they approved it one week later! So I lodged my visa + uploaded hell out of my life including health, PCC, form 80 and form 1221 (heck I even uploaded that my Turkish drivers license is valid letter from my consulate; despite having Aussie drivers license). I had no chance but a direct grant; and today got my direct grant.
> 
> After living in Australia since 2011 September and having obtained 3 different visas so far, it's a relief and a little more sense of belonging to have a PR. As an Australian resident I did not want to prevent 1 future Software Engineer fellow not to obtain PR; so I withdrew my EOI for 189 visa.
> 
> Wishing all of you plenty of luck for your Australian PR dream, I hope you won't have to wait for over 4 years for this grant.


thausands of congrats to you. Good luck with your future endeavours.


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Guys got my 189 direct grant today. Invited on dec 4th and lodged on same day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man..Within 10 days U got the grant. Fastest so far I guess.

Sriman

189 (261313(60 points) EOI submitted --- 24th June,2015)


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Guys got my 189 direct grant today. Invited on dec 4th and lodged on same day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


am so happy for you man ... good luck in your future in OZ  .. wish I catch you later with a direct grant too


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

dhijaj said:


> Thats great buddy... Congratulations... Can you say when u lodged the visa ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I lodged it on the 27th of November.


----------



## wantto.beoz (Nov 22, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> December 4th results are out.
> 
> Good news for 2613 group is the backlog is cleared till 12th June 2015 (compared to previous known date 09th June)
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	12/06/2015 3.41 pm


This time only 700 EOIs issued than supposed to be 1000. 300 slots have been skipped. Does anyone observed this?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

I noted this in another post that I made recently. I wonder if this could be the start of a trend to reduce GSM overall? (Could be as simple as freeing up some time so the boys and girls at DIBP can have a few hangovers over the Christmas period, though  )


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

wantto.beoz said:


> This time only 700 EOIs issued than supposed to be 1000. 300 slots have been skipped. Does anyone observed this?


What will be expected cut off for 2613 60 poonters in 18 december round?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ravitejakvs (Dec 13, 2015)

Are there any chances for 2613 Software Engineers having 60 points in non prorate basis?

I mean if I have submitted on 8th Oct 2015?


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

ravitejakvs said:


> Are there any chances for 2613 Software Engineers having 60 points in non prorate basis? I mean if I have submitted on 8th Oct 2015?



2613 is on pro rate arrangement means fixed numbers of invites per round.currently 2613 move till 12 june 2015 for 60 pointers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> 2613 is on pro rate arrangement means fixed numbers of invites per round.currently 2613 move till 12 june 2015 for 60 pointers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Guys any idea on how many days will non pro rate will move this week for 60 pointers .....
I hope it goes beyond 2 weeks.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

This is virtually impossible to answer without knowing how many people with more than 60 points have applied in the past fortnight, unfortunately.

I imagine there will be some progression, but only DIBP are in any intellectually honest position to say what (if any) progression there will be.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> This is virtually impossible to answer without knowing how many people with more than 60 points have applied in the past fortnight, unfortunately.
> 
> I imagine there will be some progression, but only DIBP are in any intellectually honest position to say what (if any) progression there will be.


I understand that Scot. I was just taking a wild guess.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Which is an absolutely fair and understandable thing to do, mate.

I just don't like disappointing people by pulling figures out of the air! 

Fingers crossed, there're only a handful of > 60 pointers and there's a good bit of progression for everyone who's over the line.


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dear All,

Need advice from all of you, I don't have reliving letter from one of the company however all other document like appointment ltr, confirmation ltr, promotion ltr, last month salry slip are all available.

During my application for Canada PR I was advised to make a self declaration that i dont have the same, which I did.

Can this also work for Australian case or I have to get the reliving letter as this would my last resort.

Appreciate your quick response

Thanks for all support


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need advice from all of you, I don't have reliving letter from one of the company however all other document like appointment ltr, confirmation ltr, promotion ltr, last month salry slip are all available.
> 
> ...



HR letter will do.......
Self declaration no idea :-(
There is option like reference letter get it from any person working in that company currently and who knows you very well. Make sure receptionist of your company know that person by name.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

wantto.beoz said:


> This time only 700 EOIs issued than supposed to be 1000. 300 slots have been skipped. Does anyone observed this?


This was the same in Dec 4th invite round.


----------



## ahmedmakbul (Nov 15, 2015)

Add me to the list... Systems Analyst : 261112

261112	60	10/11/2015	ahmedmakbul (189)
261112	65	10/11/2015	ahmedmakbul (190)


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> HR letter will do.......
> Self declaration no idea :-(
> There is option like reference letter get it from any person working in that company currently and who knows you very well. Make sure receptionist of your company know that person by name.


hi Rahul

all my friends and even my head of dept have left he company... hence no one known there r working, only guys who knows me r from hr ...hence i am feeling confused and getting clearance letter is quite a stiff target and looking to avoid.. pls let me if you have any other idea...

i will be applying visa in jan 2nd week....

thanks


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> hi Rahul
> 
> all my friends and even my head of dept have left he company... hence no one known there r working, only guys who knows me r from hr ...hence i am feeling confused and getting clearance letter is quite a stiff target and looking to avoid.. pls let me if you have any other idea...
> 
> ...


Hi Swapnil,

Get an HR letter and try. Depends on your assessment . If the Assessment considers it . It is all good if it dint then you have to get relieving letter. It will cost u more too.


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Need Clarification...

I was looking at my EOI today and found that under English Language > Test Reference Number, it is marked as PTEXXXXX, which is the Test Taker ID.

My question is, does it need to be "Registration ID"?? or will the Test Taker ID be ok?
Secondly, if i happen to edit it to reflect as "Registration ID", then will by Date of Effect change? (i am assuming it won't, as the points will still remain the same)

Need suggestion.. thanks in advance.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need advice from all of you, I don't have reliving letter from one of the company however all other document like appointment ltr, confirmation ltr, promotion ltr, last month salry slip are all available.
> 
> ...


Statutory declaration should work as you got all other docs except relieving letter. But you have all pay slips including the last one.
Good luck


----------



## nna (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi,
Would you please add me to your list.


----------



## aabhishek (Aug 25, 2014)

Dear All Following are my EOI details.EOI 190 NSW 27 Nov.... 75 points ..... 222211. What are my chances to get an invite in Dec Round.


----------



## aabhishek (Aug 25, 2014)

Request you to pls add me to this group.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

aabhishek said:


> Dear All Following are my EOI details.EOI 190 NSW 27 Nov.... 75 points ..... 222211. What are my chances to get an invite in Dec Round.


222211 Financial Market Dealer is not on the NSW skilled occupation list, so you will not receive an invitation. It appears this occupation is only on the SA occupation list on the Supplementary List. If you nominate SA and are invited, you will need to meet the additional criteria (lived/studied previously in SA or have immediate family living in SA or have 85 points).


----------



## RajLaj (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello, 

Me and my spouse individually working professionals ( Network and in Software domain respectively) so individually we will work in Australia once we have PR.
At this moment we both completed ACS assessments and English tests.

Now ensuring 60 points individually collected with partner points.

1)	Is it better to apply PR process individually? If yes, what are the benefits.
2)	If we make one primary for subclass 189 and other secondary applicant (partner applicant) in same application then what will be a subclass allocated to secondary applicant ? Is it a partner visa or same subclass 189 PR?
3)	Is here any difference between Primary and Secondary (partner) applicant which can affect us in future. 
4)	Is subclass written on PR or only conditions ? What all stuffs printed on it.

Numerous experts here, please help me to take a decision on to process individually or in together in one application.

Thank You. 


Regards
Raj


----------



## amitanshu (May 31, 2015)

Hi fellow Members,

I am here to seek some advise.

I have lodged an EOI on 04/12/2015 with 60 points. I was further advised that I could claim 5 additional points, If I assess skills of my spouse.

Details for my spouse skills and work experience-

PTE Academic: L/R/S/W = 61/ 56/ 62/ 65 (Overall 60)
Graduation: Bachelor of Commerce (B.COM)
Post Graduation: Master of Business Administration (M.B.A)
Experience Breakup: 
Organization1: 20th June 2012 to 28th May 2013
Organization2: 16th Dec 2013 to 31st Dec 2014
Organization3: 16th Apr 2015 to 04th Dec 2015

Questions
1. Is my spouse eligible for skills assessment with ACS on Business Analyst SOL?
2. The experience certificates do not have job duties mentioned except one from organization 3? What could be suggested plan of action? How detailed is the background check for job certificates considering my spouse, a secondary applicant.
3. Does educational degree (B.COM + MBA) matter while applying for Business Analyst code with ACS?
3. Other accessory documents, if required?
4. After successful assessment from ACS, can I apply for 5 points in my EOI?

Quick responses will be appreciated.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Guys got my 189 direct grant today. Invited on dec 4th and lodged on same day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats dhijaj ; All the best for Oz


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dear All,

Need help o Singapore PCC for my spouse. The Singapore Police is asking me to show a document where-in my spouse has also been invited for applying Visa. I am yet to file Visa application and planning to do in Jan 2nd week. request all forumites support to let me know which document evidence can I show them for obtaining the PCC.

Rgds
Swapnil


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

I have received my latest ACS letter today.. My Onshore Experience is now 3 years (10 Points)

Updated my EOI with 65 points and submitted today.

Earlier i had 60 points

189| 261313 | 60 pt - 09/Sep/2015 - EOI- 189 | New ACS - 65 pt - 15/Dec/2015

Any chance in this round?


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

nna said:


> Hi,
> Would you please add me to your list.


ADDED YOU 
This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189

14/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE nna
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> ADDED YOU
> This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189
> 
> 14/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE nna
> ...


I hope a good chunk of the 60 pointers in non-prorata category get cleared this time. Good luck everybody.


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need help o Singapore PCC for my spouse. The Singapore Police is asking me to show a document where-in my spouse has also been invited for applying Visa. I am yet to file Visa application and planning to do in Jan 2nd week. request all forumites support to let me know which document evidence can I show them for obtaining the PCC.
> 
> ...


Hi Swapni,

Once you make the payment, a CO will be assigned to you approximately within 2 weeks and he/she will send you an email with requirements, you can show that letter to get you pcc from Outram Park Police Headquarters and can submit the same to bls for India clearance.

Fees for Singapore: 55 SGD
Fees for India: 35 SGD

S


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

dedm said:


> I hope a good chunk of the 60 pointers in non-prorata category get cleared this time. Good luck everybody.


I think -in the best chances- 10 days will be cleared .. but let's hope for more


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

*Definitely this Friday*



amarjagadish said:


> I have received my latest ACS letter today.. My Onshore Experience is now 3 years (10 Points)
> 
> Updated my EOI with 65 points and submitted today.
> 
> ...


You are definitely getting an invite between 7 to 8 PM IST this Friday...Keep checking your email...

Cheers
S


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

amarjagadish said:


> I have received my latest ACS letter today.. My Onshore Experience is now 3 years (10 Points)
> 
> Updated my EOI with 65 points and submitted today.
> 
> ...


Yes 95% chances you will get it ..


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

gnt said:


> Yes 95% chances you will get it ..


What are chances for 60 points 261313 DOE 19/6/2015 in 18 dec round

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Guys any idea on how many days will non pro rate will move this week for 60 pointers .....
> I hope it goes beyond 2 weeks.


It moved 21 days last time around, Let's hope the saga continues...

S


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

*High...Very High*



tariq5188 said:


> What are chances for 60 points 261313 DOE 19/6/2015 in 18 dec round
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Very Very High looking at how it moved last time around despite only 700 invitations were sent...

Cheers
S


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> What are chances for 60 points 261313 DOE 19/6/2015 in 18 dec round
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


The chances are less in this round as DIBP only sending 700 invites.


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

gnt said:


> The chances are less in this round as DIBP only sending 700 invites.


No one can say for sure but I think the Chances are quite high looking at results of last time where by it moved 21 days even with just 700 invites for 189

All the best Tarik, I think you will receive the invite this Friday.

Cheers
S


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

suruworks said:


> No one can say for sure but I think the Chances are quite high looking at results of last time where by it moved 21 days even with just 700 invites for 189 All the best Tarik, I think you will receive the invite this Friday. Cheers S


Thanks for comment.i wish every one get invite who are waiting for next round😌

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## HaymarFrozen (Dec 15, 2015)

*261112 - Systems Analysts - 60 Points*

Dear All, I am a new member (261112 - Systems Analysts)

IELTS Band 6 - 12 Sep 2015
EOI Submitted - 28 Sep 2015
Total Points - 60 

Is it possible to get the chance for my trun? Do I need have total 65 points for System Analyst?
Do I need to resubmit ACS for Software Engineer (261313) because I have experiences in both.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

HaymarFrozen said:


> Dear All, I am a new member (261112 - Systems Analysts)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With 60 points for both occupation codes it is difficult. The 60 pointer backlog for 2611 is waiting since February.

For 2613 too there is a huge waiting list for 60 pointers. A move to get 65 or more is definitely advisable.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

HaymarFrozen said:


> Dear All, I am a new member (261112 - Systems Analysts)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In order to get assessed for 2613 you will have to submit a fresh application for assessment. Check which occupation can get you an invite sooner, and you can apply accordingly.


----------



## HaymarFrozen (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for your quick response,Rahul. The reason I am going to change 2613 is because the ceiling of 2613 is more than 2611.
I am Ok to submit a fresh application of ACS but i just worry that its is the correct direction and decision or not.


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

suruworks said:


> You are definitely getting an invite between 7 to 8 PM IST this Friday...Keep checking your email...
> 
> Cheers
> S


Thanks mate


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

suruworks said:


> Hi Swapni,
> 
> Once you make the payment, a CO will be assigned to you approximately within 2 weeks and he/she will send you an email with requirements, you can show that letter to get you pcc from Outram Park Police Headquarters and can submit the same to bls for India clearance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## swatIND (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi jeeba,

Please add my spouse to the list.

261111 70 12/08/2015 HJST

Hoping to receive the invite on Dec 18th round.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi All,

Submitted 189 EOI today on 15 Dec 2015 with 60 pts.
For Software engineer.


----------



## aabhishek (Aug 25, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> 222211 Financial Market Dealer is not on the NSW skilled occupation list, so you will not receive an invitation. It appears this occupation is only on the SA occupation list on the Supplementary List. If you nominate SA and are invited, you will need to meet the additional criteria (lived/studied previously in SA or have immediate family living in SA or have 85 points).


Thanks ..


----------



## aabhishek (Aug 25, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> 222211 Financial Market Dealer is not on the NSW skilled occupation list, so you will not receive an invitation. It appears this occupation is only on the SA occupation list on the Supplementary List. If you nominate SA and are invited, you will need to meet the additional criteria (lived/studied previously in SA or have immediate family living in SA or have 85 points).


I have also skills assessed as External Auditor but i have only 65 points in that. Can i think of applying in 190 in NSW and expect some result.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

swatIND said:


> Hi jeeba,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The list which jeba shared at the start of the post is the queue for 2613 occupation code.



However with 70 you should definitely get the invite on the 18th.


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

My Dear Fried, you should really focus on increasing your ponts.
We are almost finished half year invitations and still not covered last year financial expression of interests.


maxibawa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Submitted 189 EOI today on 15 Dec 2015 with 60 pts.
> For Software engineer.


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Guys got my 189 direct grant today. Invited on dec 4th and lodged on same day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That was superfast....Congratulations! But I was under the impression that DIBP usually takes 60 days atleast to grant the PR.....or am I missing something here?

Fingers crossed for 18th...


----------



## NiksG (Oct 7, 2015)

I have applied today under 261313 with 65 points. What are the chances of getting an invite on 18-Dec round ??


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

NiksG said:


> I have applied today under 261313 with 65 points. What are the chances of getting an invite on 18-Dec round ??


Touch wood, you get one bro. I'm on 261311 with 65 points, myself. Lodged last Friday, so fingers crossed, unless there are bucketloads of 70+ pointers, we're in.


----------



## NiksG (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi 

I am a resident in India and has completed my Bachelor's Degree in Production from 1997 - 2001

I had applied for assessment at ACS for ANZO Code 261313 through RPL route as the Bachelor's Degree was Non-ICT.
The result is positive and they have considered my work experience for 8 years 2 months as suitable, post deducting 6 Years

But they have not mentioned anything about Bachelor's Degree or Qualification as the degree was non ICT and they are not supposed to asses it

Now to get 15 points under educational qualification, do I need to get my degree assessed again through some assessing authority like VETASSES etc. or I can go ahead & submit EOI directly assuming that the bachelor's degree will be considered equivalent to Australian bachelor's degree as per the AQF framework

I talked to a migration agent as well. They have access to some online catalogue of universities and courses which are considered at par with Australian Bachelor's degree. My university & course is there in the list & I've secured First Division with Honours

Pls suggest if I should apply for VETASSES or I can submit EOI directly

I have checked this with 2-3 migration agents, and as per them, I can directly file an EOI. DIPB will evaluate the bachelor's degree on it's own.

Another problem is that VETASSESS is not ready to assess under ANZCO code 261313 as it's assessed by ACS only, and ACS hasn't assessed my qualification as it's non ICT

Not sure what to do ??


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

NiksG said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a resident in India and has completed my Bachelor's Degree in Production from 1997 - 2001
> 
> ...


If you've been talking to a MARA registered agent, go with what they say. However, without having formal verification that your degree is valid and considered equivalent with an Australian degree, I would be very reluctant to submit the EOI.

Personally, if it were me and I hadn't had the absolute go ahead from a MARA agent, I'd be submitting to VETASSESS. You do not want to hand over the money for a visa only to be told you don't have verified qualifications and therefore cannot receive a grant. It's a lot of cash to waste.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Latest 2613 group Waiting list.

261313	75	7/12/2015	anoop_vn
261313	70	7/12/2015	Amlan
261311	65	11/12/2015	ScotDownUnder
261311	65	14/12/2015 ssaikat 
261313	65	15/12/2015	amarjagadish
261313	65	15/12/2015	NiksG
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair
261313	60	16/06/2015	Vaibhav Srivastava
261313	60	16/06/2015	Bala.jr
2613xx	60	16/06/2015	vutukuricm
261313	60	19/06/2015	tariq5188
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna
261313	60	29/06/2015	risingmars
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer
2613xx	60	3/7/2015	nolan.tellis 
2613xx	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
2613xx	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07
261313	60	13/7/2015	gurjitsingh
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta
261313	60	16/07/2015	nilesh.ind
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl
2613xx	60	23/07/2015	greatwork
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak
261313	60	31/07/2015	skandhasv 
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi
261313	60	5/8/2015	Aakash2012 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76
261313	60	8/8/2015	ravitejakvs
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John
261313	60	13/08/2015	varun_gupta11 
261313	60	14/08/2015	warenick
261311	60	17/08/2015	ragsrayd 
261313	60	17/08/2015	Nalinkumar
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise
261313	60	1/9/2015	rmathew_12
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch
261313	60	17/09/2015	Chaudhry
261313	60	21/09/2015	Saisakahi 
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling
261312	60	29/09/2015	Jeyayvid
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m
2613xx	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh
261313	60	8/10/2015	srinivasyk
261313	60	12/10/2015	Srikanth2788
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap
261311	60	28/10/2015	maddy21
261313	60	29/10/2015	Jeyayvid 
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec 
261313	60	25/11/2015	RoopeshMajeti
261313	60	27/11/2015	ashishjindal76
261313	60	2/12/2016	marli15
261311	60	4/12/2016	amitanshu
261313	60	15/12/2016	maxibawa
261312	60	July	vaibhavmad 
261313	60	August	mithrasujith


----------



## Theshi (Nov 9, 2015)

maxibawa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Submitted 189 EOI today on 15 Dec 2015 with 60 pts.
> For Software engineer.


so did we, 60points, electrician, what are the chances of being selected in this round?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Theshi said:


> so did we, 60points, electrician, what are the chances of being selected in this round?


It's unlikely that you would get an invite before March. But let's see.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Theshi said:


> so did we, 60points, electrician, what are the chances of being selected in this round?


Wait till February bro.


----------



## civil189 (Jul 27, 2015)

[QUrOTE=dhijaj;8936474]Guys got my 189 direct grant today. Invited on dec 4th and lodged on same day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


Congrats for your grant



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NiksG (Oct 7, 2015)

Thx scot. The problem is that vetassess doesn't assess qualification without anzco code. 261313 comes under ACS, so they dont assess for this ANZCO code. Its a deadlock situation, how do i proceed. Pls guide


----------



## Theshi (Nov 9, 2015)

dedm said:


> It's unlikely that you would get an invite before March. But let's see.


thank you for the feedback. Please explain


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi All,

Can you please estimate when will i get invite.

EOI 27 aug 2015
261313 60 points 189

Regards
Robin


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

Guys, Just lodged a EOI.

nsiramsetty 261313 16/12/2015 65

Please add to the list.

I hope will be getting an Invite Tomorrow.


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys, Just lodged a EOI.
> 
> nsiramsetty 261313 16/12/2015 65
> 
> ...


yes for sure 
All the best.


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please estimate when will i get invite.
> 
> ...


Hi Robin,

No one can predict this. It depends on how many 65/70 pointers are applying. They are consistently sending 218 invites for 2613 fortnightly and almost 6 month back log is pending. Based on that you can roughly expect it around March but nothing is certain; it can be early or late. With 60 points, you can just keep your fingers crossed that not many 65/70 pointers apply in between.

S


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

NiksG said:


> Thx scot. The problem is that vetassess doesn't assess qualification without anzco code. 261313 comes under ACS, so they dont assess for this ANZCO code. Its a deadlock situation, how do i proceed. Pls guide


So, in this situation, it's not that you're looking to have your skill level assessed (which is what the ACS will do by looking at your work experience and (presumably for this situation) RPL). It's more specifically your degree that you need to have assessed.

Looking around the forums, it seems others have been in a similar situation and VetAssess have been quite happy to do equivalence tests on degrees. However, I've no experience of this myself and would suggest you perhaps drop the guys at VetAssess a call / email to ask specifically what they might be able to do given the situation.

To make absolutely clear, my understanding is that VetAssess are only being asked for a view on the equivalence of your degree to the AQF Framework. The ACS retain sole responsibility in saying whether you've met the Skill Met requirement for 261313.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am some doubt, please help me to clarify these. 

My skill assessment is done for a period of 3 year 7 monhts (upto march 2015). I left my job in July 2015 and got all the certificates. (releaving letter, salary slips etc.). After that I am working independently and could manage only one project. 
Considering the fact that invitations are pending for 60 points EOIs, I will not get invitation by March. 
Now my queries are
1.	Do I need to get my skill assessment once again?
2.	As I have not done significant number of projects after my jobs, will it harm my case?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am some doubt, please help me to clarify these.
> 
> ...


By March next year, your current work experience won't fetch you any additional points either. So don't bother with having it assessed and instead mark it as not-relevant in your EOI. There shouldn't be any problems with working as a freelancer or working less hours in an employment which you are not claiming any points for.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

25 hours left


----------



## ad81 (Dec 8, 2015)

karthikr said:


> Need Clarification...
> 
> I was looking at my EOI today and found that under English Language > Test Reference Number, it is marked as PTEXXXXX, which is the Test Taker ID.
> 
> ...



I did the same (changed the PTE Registration ID) and the Date of Effect was not changed because of that. Reason being it doesn't effect your points count.


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello,

Please how will I send my pte scores for proof of English when nsw asks for it?


----------



## Tatty teddy (Sep 29, 2015)

Submitted EOI today.
60 points
16/12/2015
241411 - Secondary Teacher 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please how will I send my pte scores for proof of English when nsw asks for it?


When you fill in your details for the PTE assessment, you can indicate that the score is for immigration to Australia. Pearson then forward the scores to DIBP automatically.


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> When you fill in your details for the PTE assessment, you can indicate that the score is for immigration to Australia. Pearson then forward the scores to DIBP automatically.


Thanks for your response. .I remember doing that when I registered for the test.
When filling my eoi I put in my pte id which is pte000*******. Nsw can access my score report using my pte id. Is that correct?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Thanks for your response. .I remember doing that when I registered for the test.
> When filling my eoi I put in my pte id which is pte000*******. Nsw can access my score report using my pte id. Is that correct?


The notes on the EOI application state that you should use your registration ID number. This is a 9 digit number shown on your PTE report. (Although I'm pretty sure their database will be sophisticated enough that they can search for you by Test Taker ID.)


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> The notes on the EOI application state that you should use your registration ID number. This is a 9 digit number shown on your PTE report. (Although I'm pretty sure their database will be sophisticated enough that they can search for you by Test Taker ID.)


Ok. I used my test taker id when I applied for skill assessment and icaa was able to access my score without any problem. I hope nsw won't have a problem either or do you advise I change it? I don't want my doe to be affected.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Ok. I used my test taker id when I applied for skill assessment and icaa was able to access my score without any problem. I hope nsw won't have a problem either or do you advise I change it? I don't want my doe to be affected.


I don't advise anything, buddy. As I said, I would imagine their database is sophisticated enough they can locate you. I'm sure if the case officer has a problem, they'll get in touch to chat through.


----------



## ad81 (Dec 8, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please how will I send my pte scores for proof of English when nsw asks for it?


You just need to enter the Registration ID and PTE-A scores in the EOI, DIBP will automatically fetch the details from Pearson and you will be receiving a notification from Pearson regarding the same.

AD


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

Ok. Thanks a lot.


----------



## RajLaj (Nov 25, 2015)

If we make one primary for subclass 189 and other secondary applicant (partner applicant) in same application then what will be a subclass allocated to secondary applicant ? Is it a partner visa or same subclass 189 PR?


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Tatty teddy said:


> Submitted EOI today.
> 60 points
> 16/12/2015
> 241411 - Secondary Teacher
> :fingerscrossed:


ADDED YOU 
This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189

14/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE nna
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Same subclass 189.



> *This is a permanent residence visa. It lets you and any family members who have also been granted this visa:*
> 
> 
> stay in Australia indefinitely
> ...








RajLaj said:


> If we make one primary for subclass 189 and other secondary applicant (partner applicant) in same application then what will be a subclass allocated to secondary applicant ? Is it a partner visa or same subclass 189 PR?


----------



## munahid (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Please advise, any chance i will get invite on 18th Dec.

==========================
ANZSCO CODE: 2631xx || CN&SE
08.10.2015 || IELTS Result-L7/R7/W7/S8
01.12.2015 || Submitted ACS
09.12.2015 || ACS Positive
09.12.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (65 pts)
XX.xx.201x || Invitation
XX.xx.201x || Grant


----------



## Tatty teddy (Sep 29, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> ADDED YOU
> This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189
> 
> 14/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE nna
> ...


Cheers mate!


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

Tatty teddy said:


> Submitted EOI today. 60 points 16/12/2015 241411 - Secondary Teacher :fingerscrossed:



22 hours to go finger crossed

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> 22 hours to go finger crossed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Fingers crossed, indeed. Would rather like the invitation to be in the bag before Christmas, so that I can relax and take my time over the next couple of months to get the application together and tidied up.


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Fingers crossed, indeed. Would rather like the invitation to be in the bag before Christmas, so that I can relax and take my time over the next couple of months to get the application together and tidied up.


All the best

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Last cut off date was 8/10/2015 9.55 pm for 60 Pointer. 

As only 700 invitations will be sent out ; I really hope I can get an invite as my EOI is 11/10/2015.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Yes.



munahid said:


> Hi Guys,
> Please advise, any chance i will get invite on 18th Dec.
> 
> ==========================
> ...


----------



## nirav3009 (Feb 16, 2014)

dedm said:


> I hope a good chunk of the 60 pointers in non-prorata category get cleared this time. Good luck everybody.


Countdown starts.....less than 21 hrs for the last round of 2015...wishing good luck to all of us.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

nirav3009 said:


> Countdown starts.....less than 21 hrs for the last round of 2015...wishing good luck to all of us.


:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Finger crossed

Hope year end with happiness to all who are waiting

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## HJST (Dec 8, 2015)

Following thread. 

__________________
Thanks and Regards,
HJST


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

The 2613 Waiting list of Expat forum members below:
All the best for all those Expecting invitation today.

My guess : Atleast 8- 10 days of 60 pointers are cleared (June 20 - June 22 2015).

261313	75	7/12/2015	anoop_vn
261313	70	7/12/2015	Amlan
261311	65	11/12/2015	ScotDownUnder
261311	65	14/12/2015 ssaikat 
261313	65	15/12/2015	amarjagadish
261313	65	15/12/2015	NiksG
261313	65	16/12/2015	nsiramsetty
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair
261313	60	16/06/2015	Vaibhav Srivastava
261313	60	16/06/2015	Bala.jr
2613xx	60	16/06/2015	vutukuricm
261313	60	19/06/2015	tariq5188
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna
261313	60	29/06/2015	risingmars
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer
2613xx	60	3/7/2015	nolan.tellis 
2613xx	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
2613xx	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince
261313	60	9/7/2015 jayandrae
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07
261313	60	13/7/2015	gurjitsingh
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta
261313	60	16/07/2015	nilesh.ind
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl
2613xx	60	23/07/2015	greatwork
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak
261313	60	31/07/2015	skandhasv 
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi
261313	60	5/8/2015	Aakash2012 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76
261313	60	8/8/2015	ravitejakvs
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John
261313	60	13/08/2015	varun_gupta11 
261313	60	14/08/2015	warenick
261311	60	17/08/2015	ragsrayd 
261313	60	17/08/2015	Nalinkumar
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise
261313	60	1/9/2015	rmathew_12
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch
261313	60	17/09/2015	Chaudhry
261313	60	21/09/2015	Saisakahi 
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling
261312	60	29/09/2015	Jeyayvid
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m
2613xx	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh
261313	60	8/10/2015	srinivasyk
261313	60	12/10/2015	Srikanth2788
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap
261311	60	28/10/2015	maddy21
261313	60	29/10/2015	Jeyayvid 
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec 
261313	60	25/11/2015	RoopeshMajeti
261313	60	27/11/2015	ashishjindal76
261313	60	2/12/2016	marli15
261311	60	4/12/2016	amitanshu
261313	60	15/12/2016	maxibawa
261312	60	July	vaibhavmad 
261313	60	August	mithrasujith


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

The list is gonna grow exponentially but invitations will completely based on scores. People have waited more than 6 months to get invitations.
Expecting no more surprises in new year by DIBP.:fingerscrossed:


dhijaj said:


> The 2613 Waiting list of Expat forum members below:
> All the best for all those Expecting invitation today.
> 
> My guess : Atleast 8- 10 of 60 pointers are cleared (June 20- June 22 2015).
> ...


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Good luck, everyone. I'm going to the pub: going to make sure that I have a good night, regardless of whether the invitation to apply arrives when I get up in the morning!

See you on the other side.


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

With 65 points, you probably enjoy more in the pub by being sure that tomorrow you will definitely receive invitation. 
Just be in a position to apply for Visa 


ScotDownUnder said:


> Good luck, everyone. I'm going to the pub: going to make sure that I have a good night, regardless of whether the invitation to apply arrives when I get up in the morning!
> 
> See you on the other side.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Good luck, everyone. I'm going to the pub: going to make sure that I have a good night, regardless of whether the invitation to apply arrives when I get up in the morning!
> 
> See you on the other side.


You will most probably get the invite. Cheers


----------



## noorulla (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi All

Facing issue while login to skill select. Any other alternative?

"The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location."


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

noorulla said:


> Hi All
> 
> Facing issue while login to skill select. Any other alternative?
> 
> "The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location."


Try in different browser or clear the cache/cookies and retry it..


----------



## Jeyayvid (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Everyone I have a query. Why in December eoi moved faster for 60 pointers and not before. Does anyone has a theory or rough idea


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> ADDED YOU
> This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189
> 
> 14/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE nna
> ...


Hi, I thought 19-11-2015 mmon is electrical engineer as well? Previously he said that we both have the same occupation? Is the invitation going to issue out based on occupation?


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

Jeyayvid said:


> Hi Everyone I have a query. Why in December eoi moved faster for 60 pointers and not before. Does anyone has a theory or rough idea


60 pointers are on mercy of 65/70 pointers.

The lesser the high pointers apply in last 15 days, more invites reach to 60 pointers.

S


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Guys..I got Direct grant today !! Please see my signature for the timelines. Thank you all for mutual support !!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Guys..I got PR grant today !! Please see my signature for the timelines. Thank you all for mutual support !!




Congratulations!


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

qliz said:


> Hi, I thought 19-11-2015 mmon is electrical engineer as well? Previously he said that we both have the same occupation? Is the invitation going to issue out based on occupation?


I don't think they will be issued according to each occupation .. I think DIBP makes non- pro rata in one big pot and see the EOIs dates. Other 3 pro rata each one in seperate pot .. I don't know about mmon, but I think he put his ANZSCO code like this ... best of luck for both of you


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

munahid said:


> Hi Guys,
> Please advise, any chance i will get invite on 18th Dec.
> 
> ==========================
> ...


you will be invited after hours .. get yourself ready, my friend .. best of luck .. I will add you to the list in the upcoming posts, you will be on the top of the list


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

less than 8 hours
This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189

09/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE munahid
14/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE nna
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Good luck friends!! I stand with no chance but wish everyone a speedy invite


----------



## hsm123 (Dec 16, 2015)

*Sc189*

hi,

i lodged EOI on 13/11/2015 with 60 Pts ( ANZSCO CODE 263311).

when will be chances for invitation as i will loose 5 points in January second week ?


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

hsm123 said:


> hi,
> 
> i lodged EOI on 13/11/2015 with 60 Pts ( ANZSCO CODE 263311).
> 
> when will be chances for invitation as i will loose 5 points in January second week ?


First round of January if you are lucky. Best of luck


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

less than 6 hours
This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189 after adding one more candidate 

09/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE munahid
14/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE nna
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123 
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Good luck to all my fellow Australian (to-be) friends here.


----------



## ssaleh (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi gents , my process is through an agent , so maybe i will be late on reply


----------



## NiksG (Oct 7, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> If you've been talking to a MARA registered agent, go with what they say. However, without having formal verification that your degree is valid and considered equivalent with an Australian degree, I would be very reluctant to submit the EOI.
> 
> Personally, if it were me and I hadn't had the absolute go ahead from a MARA agent, I'd be submitting to VETASSESS. You do not want to hand over the money for a visa only to be told you don't have verified qualifications and therefore cannot receive a grant. It's a lot of cash to waste.


Hi

Even if I get the VETASSESS PTA done, there is no way I can mention this in my EOI, as EOI accepts only one assessment information, which has to be of ACS

Shouldn't it be the case that of CO wants my degree to get assessed, he'll ask during the processing ??


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

NiksG said:


> Hi
> 
> Even if I get the VETASSESS PTA done, there is no way I can mention this in my EOI, as EOI accepts only one assessment information, which has to be of ACS
> 
> Shouldn't it be the case that of CO wants my degree to get assessed, he'll ask during the processing ??


Hi Niks

Whilst you'll only be able to upload one assessment reference for the EOI, the CO will not be assigned until the visa application is lodged.

At this point, they will (per the DIBP website: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist) need to see an assessment to back up your education claims. Please remember that your claims for education will be based on the degree(s) you hold and that there must be evidence to confirm equivalence to the AQF framework.

I entirely understand the rationale for all non-Australian degrees to be formally assessed. Put simply, standards can and do vary globally for what constitutes a degree. 

I appreciate it is extra money to spend; however, it would surely be better to have VETASSESS confirm the validity and level of your degree now than to (hopefully not, but potentially) forfeit the visa processing fee because the assessment agency does not recognise your degree.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Mates,

All the best.


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

All the best guys....!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| All The Best to All Involved |||*

ray2:ray2:ray2:​


----------



## kumaresanshanmugam (Jun 8, 2014)

*Dec 18 2015 round*

Does any one knows at time invitations are sent for December 18 2015 round? Thanks in advance!!

EOI submitted on 21-Jun-2015 with 60 points for 231312 occupation (Developer programmer)

any chance of getting invitation?

last cut date was 12-Jun-2015.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kumaresanshanmugam said:


> Does any one knows at time invitations are sent for December 18 2015 round? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> EOI submitted on 21-Jun-2015 with 60 points for 231312 occupation (Developer programmer)
> 
> ...


The Invitation should be going out in next 2 Hrs 30 Min


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I am eagerly waiting for Dec 18 route.. Anyone knows which time zone I can expect to receive invitation ?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

msr83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am eagerly waiting for Dec 18 route.. Anyone knows which time zone I can expect to receive invitation ?


2 hr to go now


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks bro.. does it mean i will receive email in 2hours if i am invited ?


----------



## munahid (Dec 10, 2015)

:fingerscrossed:.........


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

msr83 said:


> Thanks bro.. does it mean i will receive email in 2hours if i am invited ?


Yes


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

msr83 said:


> Thanks bro.. does it mean i will receive email in 2hours if i am invited ?



Yes you will share your EOI date ; lane:lane:


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

*90 minutes to go*
This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189 after adding one more candidate 
Please, write a post if you are invited .. good luck everyone

09/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE munahid
14/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE nna
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123 
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> *90 minutes to go*
> This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189 after adding one more candidate
> Please, write a post if you are invited .. good luck everyone
> 
> ...


I hope I can get the invite today so I can have a good weekend ahead  D: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

gnt said:


> I hope I can get the invite today so I can have a good weekend ahead  D: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


you will, my friend


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> you will, my friend


I hope you get an invite today aswell ; ; :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Lol... you are quite literally keeping a track of every passing minute! Cheers bud and all the very best! 



ahmedmawhoub said:


> *90 minutes to go*
> This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189 after adding one more candidate
> Please, write a post if you are invited .. good luck everyone
> 
> ...


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hope for all of us to get the invites


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

gnt said:


> I hope you get an invite today aswell ; ; :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I hope so .. but it's quite hard .. they will clear 10 days in the best chances I think


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

gnt said:


> I hope you get an invite today aswell ; ; :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Good luck guys!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

bright future said:


> Good luck guys!


Thanks


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

55 min left tic tok


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

gnt said:


> 55 min left tic tok


50 min to go

What are chances 261313 DOE 19/06/2015?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> 50 min to go
> 
> What are chances 261313 DOE 19/06/2015?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Looks like good Chance... 
All the best


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

gnt said:


> Yes you will share your EOI date ; lane:lane:


EOI : 11/12/2015
Points : 65
263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

amarjagadish said:


> Looks like good Chance... All the best


Thanks mate

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

What are the chances for 261312 EOI submitted on 01/07/15


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

*40 minutes to go*
This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189 after adding one more candidate 
Please, write a post if you are invited .. good luck everyone

09/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE munahid
11/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE msr83
14/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE nna
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123 
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## himanshu181in (Nov 22, 2015)

What is my chance for today?

EOI : 03/11/2015
Points : 60
263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

himanshu181in said:


> What is my chance for today?
> 
> EOI : 03/11/2015
> Points : 60
> 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer


it is a quite hard ... probably you will be invited next month .. good luck .. I will add you to the list


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone knows how does the suspend button function in our SkillSelect page, will it affect my DoE at all? 

I'm asking because there is a huge chance for me to get invited on 8th Jan next year but unfortunately I don't really think I'll be able to sort out everything before the 60 days limit expires so I would like to suspend my EOI for a around if suspension wouldn't affect my DoE (i.e. when I lift my suspension it will put me back on to the top of the queue). 

Thanks for your answers in advance.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

TeAna said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if anyone knows how does the suspend button function in our SkillSelect page, will it affect my DoE at all?
> 
> I'm asking because there is a huge chance for me to get invited on 8th Jan next year but unfortunately I don't really think I'll be able to sort out everything before the 60 days limit expires so I would like to suspend my EOI for a around if suspension wouldn't affect my DoE (i.e. when I lift my suspension it will put me back on to the top of the queue).
> 
> Thanks for your answers in advance.


Yes, that is the purpose of it.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

*25 minutes to go*
This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189 after adding one more candidate 
Please, write a post if you are invited .. good luck everyone

09/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE munahid
11/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE msr83
14/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE nna
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123 
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> 25 minutes to go This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189 after adding one more candidate Please, write a post if you are invited .. good luck everyone 09/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE munahid 11/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE msr83 14/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE nna 11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt 13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains 15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh 15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed 15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less 16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300 20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq 25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub 26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal 30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi 30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy 31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm 31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80 03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada 03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in 05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna 06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34 06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara 06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom 10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852 11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86 13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123 14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel 18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics 19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon 19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990 02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000 16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


15 min to go..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## himanshu181in (Nov 22, 2015)

Created new thread for January 2016
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ions-eagerly-awaiting-january-2016-round.html

==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for January 2016 round.<==


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

himanshu181in said:


> Created new thread for January 2016
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ions-eagerly-awaiting-january-2016-round.html
> 
> ==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for January 2016 round.<==



Good going Mate ; himanshu


----------



## munahid (Dec 10, 2015)

10 mints ...


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

munahid said:


> 10 mints ...


5 more minutes

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Wish u guys good luck.. Hope everyone's dream come true..


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Here we go... Just a few minutes...


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

1 min left


----------



## vutukuricm (Mar 4, 2015)

1 min to go.... Good luck all


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Time's up... Let the invites roll!


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

*It begins now*
NON-Pro RATA list visa 189
Please, write a post if you are invited .. good luck everyone

09/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE munahid
11/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE msr83
14/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE nna
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123 
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Nothing yet


----------



## kumaresanshanmugam (Jun 8, 2014)

*Dec 18 2015 round*

Best of luck to everyone. After a long wait, I wish everyone to get an invite.

Advance happy new year 2016!!


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Nothing yet..


----------



## munahid (Dec 10, 2015)

Check inbox guys ......


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

munahid said:


> Check inbox guys ......


Nothing yet


----------



## vutukuricm (Mar 4, 2015)

Any idea, how long the invitations go through?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

gnt said:


> Nothing yet


Login to skillselect and check. It may take some time for the mails to be delivered.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

vutukuricm said:


> Any idea, how long the invitations go through?


System probably takes around 15 - 20 mins to run a batch process, I would imagine.


----------



## nirav3009 (Feb 16, 2014)

munahid said:


> Check inbox guys ......


No mail yet..


----------



## nsiramsetty (Sep 29, 2015)

Got it


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Invite received!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

I m checking both mail + skillselect ;;

nothing yet ;


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

Got it


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Invited 

No Email yet


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Invite received!


Congrats mate

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

Check Skills select guys!


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Cheers bro. Let's just hope a big bundle of us all get them today!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Cant believe it still no invite


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

msr83 said:


> Check Skills select guys!


Hi ,

any 60 pointers of 2613 code got invite?


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

any 60 pointers of NON pro rata invited ?! ?! ?!


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

No Email guys.... Please check Skill Select.... And check for EOI Status on right hand side.
Thanks to everyone who helped me... This Forum rocks... I will continue to contribute and help as much as possible


----------



## nna (Dec 3, 2015)

Status changed to INVITED    

But no email yet.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

gnt said:


> Cant believe it still no invite


seems like only 65points got invited till now .. good luck Gnt


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

mmon said:


> seems like only 65points got invited till now .. good luck Gnt



lol this means all 700 invites gone to 65 + pointers.


----------



## Kvbaskar (Sep 6, 2015)

Do we have the latest list for 2613?


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

gnt said:


> lol this means all 700 invites gone to 65 + pointers.


it is impossible ... how many 65 for non pro rata applied in last 20 days !!! .. it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

gnt said:


> lol this means all 700 invites gone to 65 + pointers.


I'm surprised you haven't got it yet...


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> it is impossible ... how many 65 for non pro rata applied in last 20 days !!! .. it doesn't make any sense.


well i have not receive any invite yet


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

gnt said:


> lol this means all 700 invites gone to 65 + pointers.


Really hope not mate... GOOD LUCK... If you dont get it today then there is no hope of me getting it by end of jan


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

mmon said:


> Really hope not mate... GOOD LUCK... If you dont get it today then there is no hope of me getting it by end of jan


If what gnt says is true, I will not be invited until February.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

dedm said:


> If what gnt says is true, I will not be invited until February.


any 60 pointer got invite please update


----------



## vutukuricm (Mar 4, 2015)

Got invite

2613-60 points- Eoi submitted 16-June 2015


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Seems Like non-pro rate with 60 points are getting nothing today


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

mmon said:


> Seems Like non-pro rate with 60 points are getting nothing today


yes this is getting frustrating now


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

gnt said:


> yes this is getting frustrating now


How does it work?

Is the priority first given to 65 pointers, then pro-rata then non-prorata? I would have thought, non-prorata gets priority before pro-rata.


----------



## abhisheksth (Apr 5, 2015)

Congrats guys. Please share your updates. We are eagerly waiting to know how much days of backlog got cleared.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Any one from non-pro rata got the invite ? ? please update ??


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189 after adding one more candidate 
red is invited 
*
09/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE munahid
11/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE msr83
14/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE nna*
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
13/10/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
16/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE nirav300
20/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE udeshi3002 
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE guru80
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
03/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE himanshu181in
05/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer TeAna
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
06/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer sgthushara
06/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Josephcom
10/11/15 233611 60 Mining Engineer vk852
11/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE imrahul86
13/11/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer hsm123 
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
17/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer srisuneel
18/11/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer tgphysics
19/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist mmon
19/11/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer qliz 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990
02/12/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist swarvey2000
16/12/15 241411 60 Secondary Teacher Tatty teddy


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

dedm said:


> How does it work?
> 
> Is the priority first given to 65 pointers, then pro-rata then non-prorata? I would have thought, non-prorata gets priority before pro-rata.


Yes thats what i thought too .. seems like in December DIBP are trolling us... even if 65 pointers have the priority they shouldnt accept people who applied with any score in the last 10 days for this invitation round .. else it becomes frustrating like this and people who have been waiting for month dont get invited.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

vutukuricm said:


> Got invite
> 
> 2613-60 points- Eoi submitted 16-June 2015


Wow this time still a lot of backlog clearance! Amazing


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> This is the updated list for NON-Pro RATA visa 189 after adding one more candidate
> red is invited
> *
> 09/12/15 263111 65 CN&SE munahid
> ...


Cant believe no invite in this round.


----------



## rusaussie (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello All,

I just received the email and the correspondence with the ITA in Skillselect.

Good luck for those who still await.

Cheers,


My details:
Petroleum engineer 233612
EA assessment:15/09/2015
IELTS (L-8.5, R-8, W-7.5, S-7.5): 21/09/2015
Medicals: 04/11/2015
EOI 65 points:04/12/2015
ITA:18/12/2015


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

gnt said:


> Cant believe no invite in this round.


****. I think it'll be worse in January. We are not even half way through the DIBP year and they have already limited the invites to 700.


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

dedm said:


> ****. I think it'll be worse in January. We are not even half way through the DIBP year and they have already limited the invites to 700.


Nope. Last december was limited to 820 but in january it was back to normal.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

mmon said:


> Nope. Last december was limited to 820 but in january it was back to normal.


Lol not even sure if i will get an invite in January Round


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

gnt said:


> Cant believe no invite in this round.


Gnt nothing yet ? Please say you did get invited ... cant believe not even 3 days have been cleared for non-pro rata... seriously frustrating.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

mmon said:


> Nope. Last december was limited to 820 but in january it was back to normal.


Looking forward to January then.


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

dedm said:


> Yes, that is the purpose of it.


Hi dedm, thanks for your prompt answer, sorry I got confused but did you mean the suspension will or will not affect my DoE? And do you mind to share where did you get this info please? 

Thanks!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

mmon said:


> Gnt nothing yet ? Please say you did get invited ... cant believe not even 3 days have been cleared for non-pro rata... seriously frustrating.


Not invited in this round seems like next invite will be on 7th January ..


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Wow this time still a lot of backlog clearance! Amazing


It should get cleared further more...Let's hope it hops at least 20 days just like last time around...


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Invited!!!  Thanks everyone for your support throughout the wait... Looking forward to the next steps...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys congrats! wish you all the best with application!

Please update your details if invited and when lodging visa.


----------



## Kvbaskar (Sep 6, 2015)

If anyone updating the list of 2613, please share. Thank you.


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

Anyone got invite with - 2613, 60 points - after 16th June ?


----------



## Bala.jr (Nov 22, 2015)

Dear All,

Got the invite!!! thanks for all the support!!!

All the best those who waiting for the invite


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys congrats! wish you all the best with application!
> 
> Please update your details if invited and when lodging visa.


Updated!


----------



## kumaresanshanmugam (Jun 8, 2014)

*Visa lodging query*

Hi,

I have got invited today to lodge application.

Can anyone share details to lodge an application. I can see "apply visa" on skill select page. I need to get bridging visa first as my current 457 visa is expiring in Jan 6 2016.

Can I continue to work with Bridging visa after my 457 visa expiry?

what happens if my employer ask me to go back to India? can I resign and stay here and look other employer while in bridging visa.

I have got new passport after my EOI submission. So can I use new passport number while lodging visa?

Thanks in advance for you help!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Updated!


Thanks very very much


----------



## Bala.jr (Nov 22, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Updated!


Congrats Rahul!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who received the invite!  For the friends waiting, chin up... The good news is on its way...


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Bala.jr said:


> Congrats Rahul!


Thanks mate... Congrats to you too!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Updated!


Your desire to success outweighed the fear of failure


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Your desire to success outweighed the fear of failure


Ha ha ha ha!  It sure did! It's been a long wait...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Ha ha ha ha!  It sure did! It's been a long wait...


Sure it has been almost 6 months now  Now it is time for me to not to tremble before the fear of failure


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

vutukuricm said:


> Got invite
> 
> 2613-60 points- Eoi submitted 16-June 2015


Congrats mate!  All the very best...


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Sure it has been almost 6 months now  Now it is time for me to not to tremble before the fear of failure


 All the best bud...


----------



## HJST (Dec 8, 2015)

Got the invite today! Thanks for all the support on this forum.

Thanks and Regards,
HJST
****************
Skilled - Subclass - 189 
16/11/2015 - ACS positive for 26111 Business Analyst 
07/12/2015 - PTE-A (S-90, W-90,R-90,L-90)
07/12/2015 - EOI Submitted - 70 points 
17/12/2015 - Invite
***************


----------



## Pankajp (Jul 14, 2015)

@balajr whats ur doe and occupation??


----------



## munahid (Dec 10, 2015)

Invited


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Guys congratulations for those who got invite.

A general request who ever gets invite pls share their points,EOI date and code


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

munahid said:


> Invited


what is your code and DOE ?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Pankajp said:


> @balajr whats ur doe and occupation??


Its in his signature - 261313 - 16 June


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

HJST said:


> Got the invite today! Thanks for all the support on this forum.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> HJST
> ...


Congrats. With 70 points on board you would be invited for sure. Get all set for visa application.


----------



## HJST (Dec 8, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Congrats. With 70 points on board you would be invited for sure. Get all set for visa application.


Thanks Vikaschandra! Yup, prepping to lodge the application. 

HJST
****************
Skilled - Subclass - 189 
16/11/2015 - ACS positive for 26111 Business Analyst 
07/12/2015 - PTE-A (S-90, W-90,R-90,L-90)
07/12/2015 - EOI Submitted - 70 points 
17/12/2015 - Invite
***************


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations to All Invited and All The Best with Next Steps |||*



:rockon::lalala::rockon:​


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi All, 

Got our EOI !!! Thanks for all the support and guidance.


----------



## ad81 (Dec 8, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations to All Invited and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> 
> :rockon::lalala::rockon:​


is there still a chance of getting the invite for this round or is it over for this one..

DOE - 13/10/2015
Points - 60
ANZSCO - 263111

My EOI will expire on Jan 10, 2016 as my ACS is going to expire on that day.


----------



## munahid (Dec 10, 2015)

Mates, who are invited Please join thread "2015 - Dec 4 & 18 Invited" to update your next steps


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

mmon said:


> Nope. Last december was limited to 820 but in january it was back to normal.



Got invite

261313 60 points DOE 19/06/2015

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ad81 (Dec 8, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> Got invite
> 
> 261313 60 points DOE 19/06/2015
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum




What time did you receive it? Sharp at 12:00 AM or now?????


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> Got invite
> 
> 261313 60 points DOE 19/06/2015
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Congrats mate!


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

*received invite*

guys, 

I got invite 
2613*, DOE: 18/06/2015
Points: 60
English (Band 6.5) - o points
Age: 30 points
Experience: 15 points
Education: 15 points

Good luck everyone who are waiting.


----------



## ad81 (Dec 8, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> guys,
> 
> I got invite
> 2613*, DOE: 18/06/2015
> ...


Congrats... What time did the invite landed your inbox or reflected in skillselect portal as invited?


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> Got invite
> 
> 261313 60 points DOE 19/06/2015
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Congratulations Tarek...Anyone beyond 19 June?


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not invited yet. Is it over by now? :-(


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

did not receive any email, but logged onto skillselect


----------



## dewano (Sep 1, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> did not receive any email, but logged onto skillselect


Do they take time to send invites? I thought they send all the invites in one go at 12am.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Congrats! 



psirimalla said:


> guys,
> 
> I got invite
> 2613*, DOE: 18/06/2015
> ...


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

I did not get the invite..

Sriman
261313 60 points 189(EOI submitted on 24/06/2015)


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

sriman said:


> I did not get the invite..
> 
> Sriman
> 261313 60 points 189(EOI submitted on 24/06/2015)


As we have got the confirmation for 19th in the group , So, Looks like this time it is somewhere in between 19th-24th June.

Best Of Luck for the next Round !

Biswa
189 - 2613 - 60Point - EOI 30th June


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Many Many Congratulation to all who got invite, and those who did not get it today keep your hope alive don't feel disappointed


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

I expected similar sort of count as per the last round. But didn't really happen. Tough luck. 


Congrats to all who got invited.


Sriman
189 subclass 261313(24th June EOI)


----------



## Bala.jr (Nov 22, 2015)

Pankajp said:


> @balajr whats ur doe and occupation??


Hey Pankaj,

DOE: 16th June 2015
Occupation: Software Engineer - 261313


----------



## ad81 (Dec 8, 2015)

ad81 said:


> is there still a chance of getting the invite for this round or is it over for this one..
> 
> DOE - 13/10/2015
> Points - 60
> ...



Is there no one to answer this??


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

ad81 said:


> Is there no one to answer this??


I don't think so..we are already past more than 3 hours from the scheduled time.


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

sriman said:


> I expected similar sort of count as per the last round. But didn't really happen. Tough luck.
> 
> 
> Congrats to all who got invited.
> ...


Same here, It has moved just 1 week this time. I suspect they have not sent 218 invites this time around for 2613 as they did last time. But don't mind, you will get it next time for sure.

Cheers 
S


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

suruworks said:


> Same here, It has moved just 1 week this time. I suspect they have not sent 218 invites this time around for 2613 as they did last time. But don't mind, you will get it next time for sure.
> 
> Cheers
> S


Thanks mate...Lets hope so. May I know your details.


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

sriman said:


> Thanks mate...Lets hope so. May I know your details.


261313 60 points 23 July...Don't see it coming before March for me...


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

suruworks said:


> Same here, It has moved just 1 week this time. I suspect they have not sent 218 invites this time around for 2613 as they did last time. But don't mind, you will get it next time for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mate.. It depends on number of 65+ pointers . We cannot really compare round to round. Normal case is 10 invites per on avg for 65 pointers. So 140 will be allocated and remaining 78 for 60 pointers. It means 8-10 backlog can be cleared per round. If more gap between round to round . It could be less. Might be last round less 65 pointers & less 60 pointers in that period. It helped to clear 19 days backlog. This case is exceptional & rare case. So cannot really compare.. This is what I observed in last 4-6 months.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

Received the invite 

Looking forward to the next steps....

189 | 261313 | 70 | 07/12/2015


----------



## swatIND (Oct 26, 2015)

Spouse received the invite 

189 | 261111 | 70 | 07/12/2015 | HJST

All the best for those who are waiting


----------



## Ferrets (Dec 17, 2015)

Fwiw it looks like 2211 doe has moved forward 14 days or more for 70 pointers, so there may be a backlog of these clearing. Hope to get to my doe under this code soon 😁


----------



## S_Tester (Mar 24, 2015)

swatIND said:


> Spouse received the invite
> 
> 189 | 261111 | 70 | 07/12/2015 | HJST
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting




Received invite. 
261313,70,189.


----------



## tariq5188 (Dec 13, 2015)

tariq5188 said:


> Got invite
> 
> 261313 60 points DOE 19/06/2015
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


i recieved ar at 12:16am AEST


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Yes


Many congrats rahulnair for invitation and well wishes for next steps.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Congratulations people who got the invite today.

2613 group who got invites today are below

261313	70	7/12/2015	Amlan
261311	65	11/12/2015	ScotDownUnder
261311	65	14/12/2015 ssaikat 
261313	65	15/12/2015	amarjagadish
261313	65	15/12/2015	NiksG
261313	65	16/12/2015	nsiramsetty
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair
261313	60	16/06/2015	Vaibhav Srivastava
261313	60	16/06/2015	Bala.jr
2613xx	60	16/06/2015	vutukuricm
2613xx	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla
261313	60	19/06/2015	tariq5188


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ferrets said:


> Fwiw it looks like 2211 doe has moved forward 14 days or more for 70 pointers, so there may be a backlog of these clearing. Hope to get to my doe under this code soon 😁


Ohhh really? What's the latest date for 2211 invite this round? Can't find anyone that has updated on their invites for 2211 :/ hope they invite more people to fill the quota


----------



## dewano (Sep 1, 2015)

suruworks said:


> Same here, It has moved just 1 week this time. I suspect they have not sent 218 invites this time around for 2613 as they did last time. But don't mind, you will get it next time for sure.
> 
> Cheers
> S


Which link do I go to find that it has moved just 1 week this time?


----------



## Ferrets (Dec 17, 2015)

stardustt07 said:


> Ohhh really? What's the latest date for 2211 invite this round? Can't find anyone that has updated on their invites for 2211 :/ hope they invite more people to fill the quota


The doe for 2211 was 21/09 at the last round, and have picked up someone from another forum who was under 221111 with 70 points that got the email today.

This might be a release of the backlog of 70 pointers waiting for 2211. Fingers crossed (I am 221112 with 70 points and doe of 1/12/15)


----------



## suruworks (Aug 6, 2015)

dewano said:


> Which link do I go to find that it has moved just 1 week this time?


It is based on people who posted here, tarek is the one who got it for 19th but sriram did not for 23rd that means it is somewhere between 19 and 23 June. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/4-december-2015-round-results

Once we have above link for 18th, we can compare it with 4th and see how many invites went out and back log moved to exactly how many days. 

S


----------



## dewano (Sep 1, 2015)

Add me as well. 11/10/15 263111. Didn't get invited.


----------



## swoond (Sep 9, 2015)

suruworks said:


> It is based on people who posted here, tarek is the one who got it for 19th but sriram did not for 23rd that means it is somewhere between 19 and 23 June.
> 
> Once we have above link for 18th, we can compare it with 4th and see how many invites went out and back log moved to exactly how many days.
> 
> S


Hi，

look at #1301  and the sheet


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

kumaresanshanmugam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got invited today to lodge application.
> 
> ...


If you apply for your 189 before Jan. 6th you will get a bridging visa (BVA). The BVA will take effect on Jan. 7th

You would need to see the conditions of the BVA - if it has no conditions, then you can work (or not) for anyone in any occupation. If the BVA has the same conditions as your 457 (unlikely), then you need to remain working with your employer in your same occupation.

Have you already updated your 457 to your new passport? If not, you should make sure to do so. Use your new passport for your visa application.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

mmon said:


> Yes thats what i thought too .. seems like in December DIBP are trolling us... even if 65 pointers have the priority they shouldnt accept people who applied with any score in the last 10 days for this invitation round .. else it becomes frustrating like this and people who have been waiting for month dont get invited.


That's exactly how it works. DIBP gives highest priority to those with the highest points, then based on date of EOI and lastly (I think) pro rata and non-pro rata.

So if you applied with 60 points, anyone submitting an EOI later but who has 65 or higher would immediately move ahead of you in the queue. This way DIBP makes sure to invite those in the system with the highest number of points.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Looks like 2631 60 pointers count did not move up at all. This is really frustrating .......

Guys any 2631 with 60 points who got invite please let me knpw


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Many congrats rahulnair for invitation and well wishes for next steps.




Thank you


----------



## garybains (Aug 5, 2015)

Didn't receive invitation. 

Occupation chef
EOI submitted 13 sept 2015 189
Points 60 

Losing hope now


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Anyone received Invitation with 60 pts-applied around 19 November*

Hello Guys, Anyone applied EOI-233112 with 60 pts around 19 November and waiting for the invitation ? I haven't got mine, how about you?, Have you received invitation today ?


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

garybains said:


> Didn't receive invitation.
> 
> Occupation chef
> EOI submitted 13 sept 2015 189
> ...


Never lose hope my friend!

Wish you all the luck


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

Backlog clear date for 261313 of 60 pointers?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Robi.bd said:


> Backlog clear date for 261313 of 60 pointers?




Somewhere between 20th and 24th June, 2015.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

garybains said:


> Didn't receive invitation.
> 
> Occupation chef
> EOI submitted 13 sept 2015 189
> ...



How is that possible ? what is your occupation code ? ?


----------



## Gaurav Sharma (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello All,

I am seeing that many are taking about the invitation priority based on occupation. How it works? 

My occupation is Electrical Engineer. May anyone can inform me about the backlog for the electrical engineers. 

I submitted my EOI on 22 November 2015.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Guys 2631 last doe for 60 pointers 
Anyone plzzzz.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> How is that possible ? what is your occupation code ? ?


It's possible if there's been a raft of 65+ applications over the past fortnight, I guess. Bear in mind there has been a considerable cut in the number of visas being issued under SkillSelect this month: hopefully they open the gates a little wider in January.

Still curious as to why the cut back in numbers for December: hoping it's just to make sure things can be managed in light of the holiday period.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

imrahul86 said:


> Guys 2631 last doe for 60 pointers
> Anyone plzzzz.


For last round (Dec 4th), I saw Oct 8th was the DOE.
I was expecting to be invited in this round as I have my DOE Oct 14th, but didn't receive any invite.
Guess it didn't move much. If you have any update, do share please.


----------



## anhhoang (Oct 23, 2015)

seriously hate this waiting game. I still haven't got mine...
Job code: 252611. EOI: 12/10/2015. 60 points
My friend who is doing the same job as me submitted on 26/09/15. she wan't supposed to have 60 points; however, she played around on EOI application and it turned out to be 60 points for her. she's got her invitation on 23/11/15 but she can't apply for visa 189 because she lied in her regional education while we did our study in Perth. such a wait of place and an invitation. Seriously, these stupid mistakes from careless people have made huge impact on us...
Btw, I still can't believe I applied only 16 days after her but I still haven't got mine after 2 rounds.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

anhhoang said:


> seriously hate this waiting game. I still haven't got mine...
> Job code: 252611. EOI: 12/10/2015. 60 points
> My friend who is doing the same job as me submitted on 26/09/15. she wan't supposed to have 60 points; however, she played around on EOI application and it turned out to be 60 points for her. she's got her invitation on 23/11/15 but she can't apply for visa 189 because she lied in her regional education while we did our study in Perth. such a wait of place and an invitation. Seriously, these stupid mistakes from careless people have made huge impact on us...
> Btw, I still can't believe I applied only 16 days after her but I still haven't got mine after 2 rounds.


That is disappointing and frustrating. Take solace in the fact that she will be refused a visa, even if she does apply, based on her EOI.


----------



## nirav3009 (Feb 16, 2014)

xehny said:


> For last round (Dec 4th), I saw Oct 8th was the DOE.
> I was expecting to be invited in this round as I have my DOE Oct 14th, but didn't receive any invite.
> Guess it didn't move much. If you have any update, do share please.


Correct.. Not a big move in 2631.
Let's have updated lists to track for next round.


----------



## faheemakram (Nov 29, 2015)

Please count me also...

22/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer faheemakram
_____________________________________________

Visa 189 
ANZSCO Code: 263311 (Telecommunication)
EOI Submitted : 22 OCT 2015 (60 Points) 
Invite: ??


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

xehny said:


> For last round (Dec 4th), I saw Oct 8th was the DOE.
> I was expecting to be invited in this round as I have my DOE Oct 14th, but didn't receive any invite.
> Guess it didn't move much. If you have any update, do share please.


That's really scary .

Looks like no invite at all for 60 pointer .


----------



## vk852 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey guys anyone got luck in this round...Please keep posting the most updated waiting list. Thanks


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

xehny said:


> For last round (Dec 4th), I saw Oct 8th was the DOE.
> I was expecting to be invited in this round as I have my DOE Oct 14th, but didn't receive any invite.
> Guess it didn't move much. If you have any update, do share please.


My DOE is 11-10-15 no invite this round


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

gnt said:


> My DOE is 11-10-15 no invite this round



Indicates that no 60 pointers got t this time. I really wanna ceiling number


----------



## garybains (Aug 5, 2015)

Occupation code is 351311


----------



## garybains (Aug 5, 2015)

gnt said:


> garybains said:
> 
> 
> > didn't receive invitation.
> ...


351311


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dear All

I am filling my Form 80 and need one advice that for question no 21 to 29

22. Why are you travelling to Australia?
Include any relevant dates or events
Ans - Immigration

23. Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
Australia?
Ans - NO

24. Are you applying for a temporary visa?

Ans- NO (Go to Part I)

I have not filled any response to question 25 to 29 ? Pls confirm if my understanding is correct.

Rgds
Swapnil


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am filling my Form 80 and need one advice that for question no 21 to 29
> 
> ...


Yes you are right. For 22 you can mention to live and work though immigration is also sutiable. For 23 if you do not have any proposed plan "NO" would be fine


----------



## MYounis33 (Nov 5, 2015)

Dear all, I have a question regarding job experience and I hope I can find an answer here. If I was applying as a professional engineer, does working as a teaching assistant in the university count as an experience? Or the experience should only be related to technical fields?
Also, does it matter if it was a full time or a part time job? Or they are the same for DIBP?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

MYounis33 said:


> Dear all, I have a question regarding job experience and I hope I can find an answer here. If I was applying as a professional engineer, does working as a teaching assistant in the university count as an experience? Or the experience should only be related to technical fields?
> Also, does it matter if it was a full time or a part time job? Or they are the same for DIBP?


Hi Younis did you apply for assessment? 

Teaching assistant would not qualify as relevant to your nominated occupation code. It can be counted as experience but non relevant. 

Seniors please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you are right. For 22 you can mention to live and work though immigration is also sutiable. For 23 if you do not have any proposed plan "NO" would be fine


Thanks. Since, u r also in Dubai can u share ur contact details. My contact no is <SNIP>.

Please don't put personal information such as phone numbers or email addresses in your posts - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

swapnil1706 said:


> Thanks. Since, u r also in Dubai can u share ur contact details. My contact no is <SNIP>.
> 
> Please don't put personal information such as phone numbers or email addresses in your posts - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> ...


Swapnil you can pm me your number personal details not allowed within the posts to avoid misuse


----------



## MYounis33 (Nov 5, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Younis did you apply for assessment?
> 
> Teaching assistant would not qualify as relevant to your nominated occupation code. It can be counted as experience but non relevant.
> 
> Seniors please correct me if I am wrong.


The profession is petroleum engineering and the teaching assistance was in the same engineering discipline in the American University in Cairo. It's not clear for me whether it is considered relevant or not. In other words, can I claim points using this experience or I shouldn't include it?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

For those who have been INVITED.

Following posts should answer majority of your queries. GIVE some time for these posts to load. IF they don't THEN try again by clicking on them.


*DOCUMENT CHECKLIST | Here you go......modify it as per your requirement or suitability*


*IED | PCC and MEDICALS date*



IF your ORIGINALS are in COLOR then just Color scan them.

IF your ORIGINALS are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.

MOREOVER in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. OR .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> swapnil you can pm me your number personal details not allowed within the posts to avoid misuse


hi vikas

i have posted my details in your pvt msg. If possible call me.

Rgds
swapnil


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

MYounis33 said:


> The profession is petroleum engineering and the teaching assistance was in the same engineering discipline in the American University in Cairo. It's not clear for me whether it is considered relevant or not. In other words, can I claim points using this experience or I shouldn't include it?


Refer to the tasks that EA would qualify as relevant to the nominated occupatuon code. I do not think teaching assistance would be considered relevant to claim points. 
What JD would be mentioned on the letter from the HR of the University would it match the task that should be carried out by a petroleum engineer. 

While going for assessment with EA include the teaching experience as well and see if they deem that to be relevant and if you can claim points for it. As far as I understand it has to be practical experience. 

233612 says

Description: Plans and directs the engineering aspects of locating and extracting petroleum or natural gas from the earth. Registration or licensing may be required.

Skill Level 1 : Occupations at Skill Level 1 have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.


----------



## refelixx (Nov 20, 2015)

Maybe I can be wrong, but many of you guys have done PTE test overseas got higher score in speaking when some people doing in Australia the speaking mark is never like that..specially in Brisbane. .. Is anyone can tell me why is that? Thanks


----------



## MYounis33 (Nov 5, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Refer to the tasks that EA would qualify as relevant to the nominated occupatuon code. I do not think teaching assistance would be considered relevant to claim points.
> What JD would be mentioned on the letter from the HR of the University would it match the task that should be carried out by a petroleum engineer.
> 
> While going for assessment with EA include the teaching experience as well and see if they deem that to be relevant and if you can claim points for it. As far as I understand it has to be practical experience.
> ...


Thanks alot Vikas. That was some useful information indeed. I will check tasks related to petroleum engineer occupation code and go for the assessment though. I shall send this enquiry to EA and see what they have to say about it. I would like to express my thanks once again and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

MYounis33 said:


> Thanks alot Vikas. That was some useful information indeed. I will check tasks related to petroleum engineer occupation code and go for the assessment though. I shall send this enquiry to EA and see what they have to say about it. I would like to express my thanks once again and wish you the best of luck.


Best wishes. Hope you get your confirmed answer prior to applying for assessments.


----------



## vk852 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey guys does anyone has updated waiting list or whoever got invited in this round please share with us. Thanks


----------



## bode bhaktapur (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

I submitted my interest on 189 with 60 points yesterday (261313). Going through some random threads, I do not anticipate an invitation before mid 2016. Hence, on top of 189, I just submitted 190 NSW with 65 points.
Can somebody roughly estimate the turnaround time of NSW SS for an EOI with 65?

BR


----------



## Faraz Ahmad (Oct 22, 2015)

*urgent*

kindly guys help me out plzzz ...

DOE: 25/06/2015
261312
189
60 points


i have few questions and need ur kind suggestions..

*1) *
i have completed my MIS degree from australia ... then i came back to pakistan and started a job as IT developer ... i have 1.3 year relevent experience and against that experience i got my skilled assessment to apply for PR .... 
as i am not going to claim any point againt my experience still i have to upload experience certificates or salary slips or any relevent documentation????

*2)*
i have already furnished my police clearance certificates from Australia and pakistan on 28/08/2015 and 20/09/2015 respectively ... do i need to get my PCC again????

kindly help me out ...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Faraz Ahmad (Oct 22, 2015)

refelixx said:


> Maybe I can be wrong, but many of you guys have done PTE test overseas got higher score in speaking when some people doing in Australia the speaking mark is never like that..specially in Brisbane. .. Is anyone can tell me why is that? Thanks


its an online test so its same everywhere ... me n my few friends cleared it from dubai ... may be their is some margin for arab world.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

PR 189 aspirants with 60 points for 2631 job code.
Please provide the updated tracker.


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Faraz - Have you already received the invitation ? As far I know, my consultant told me to go for Medical and PCC only after I get the invitation. I am not very sure though. 

-Biswa


----------



## Faraz Ahmad (Oct 22, 2015)

biswa said:


> Hi Faraz - Have you already received the invitation ? As far I know, my consultant told me to go for Medical and PCC only after I get the invitation. I am not very sure though.
> 
> -Biswa


thanks for ur reply biswa ...

a friend told me PCC stays valid for 12 months so furnished it b4 to save time ...


----------



## shebyjose (Oct 15, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Updated!


Hi Rahul,

I hope you would have already applied 189 visa. Please help me with answers for below questions. 

Do we need to prepare any extra documents while applying visa after receiving invite? Or EOI documents are enough to apply visa?Is there any handy list of things to be prepared for visa application?

Waited so long for an invitation... So don't want to waste time again... 

Thanks,
Sheby.

189 | 261313 | 60 pts | EOI Sub: 28/Jun/2015


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This link has most of the stuff that you are looking for | *Document Checklist | PCC - MEDICALS and IED into Australia | FORM 80*






shebyjose said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> I hope you would have already applied 189 visa. Please help me with answers for below questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

dear buddies

I have a question  I want to know after receiving invitation should I upload both original documents and translated documents? or just translated ones are OK ?

thanks in advance


----------



## vkaushal (Jun 24, 2014)

Pls suggest will we get education and health/Medical benifits as we r going on 489 visa SA.My daughter is going to complete 12 this year so she will be looking for College straight way.Any idea about graduation course expenses yearly .
Regards,
Vandana 
Delhi


----------



## vkaushal (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Friends,
We got SA state invitation for 489 visa.Can we go for Medicals before applying for VISA?


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

vkaushal said:


> Pls suggest will we get education and health/Medical benifits as we r going on 489 visa SA.My daughter is going to complete 12 this year so she will be looking for College straight way.Any idea about graduation course expenses yearly .
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...



You are not eligible for any government benefits while on 489 visa. Only permanent residence visa 190 and 189 holders can access government benefits which includes Medicare (health). I will advise you to buy health insurance for your family before coming. As for cost of school, check online for schools in the state you are going to have an idea. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

vkaushal said:


> Hi Friends,
> We got SA state invitation for 489 visa.Can we go for Medicals before applying for VISA?



Yes you can, open immi account and generate HAP Id after filling your health declaration, a referral letter will be generated, take that to the approved hospital close to you to have your medicals done. When you finally apply for visa, just put your hap Id and it will automatically accept it. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkaushal (Jun 24, 2014)

Simeono34 said:


> Yes you can, open immi account and generate HAP Id after filling your health declaration, a referral letter will be generated, take that to the approved hospital close to you to have your medicals done. When you finally apply for visa, just put your hap Id and it will automatically accept it. Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanx


----------



## nirav3009 (Feb 16, 2014)

nirav3009 said:


> Correct.. Not a big move in 2631.
> Let's have updated lists to track for next round.


Hi all....any idea about next date of invite...


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

nasti said:


> dear buddies
> 
> I have a question  I want to know after receiving invitation should I upload both original documents and translated documents? or just translated ones are OK ?
> 
> thanks in advance


Better to submit both in single PDF


----------



## engmohamed (Nov 25, 2014)

When will be the next round?


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

engmohamed said:


> When will be the next round?


EOI invite is automatically driven from system by DIBP. It gives invites based on high scores from high to low. Every month 2nd week and 4th week invites will be generated and for next round it will be Jan 8th 2016 and next round is on Jan 22nd 2016


----------



## engmohamed (Nov 25, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> engmohamed said:
> 
> 
> > When will be the next round?
> ...


Thanks for your reply, but It used to be on the first and third fridays of the last two months!
Did they change the system?


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

engmohamed said:


> Thanks for your reply, but It used to be on the first and third fridays of the last two months!
> Did they change the system?


It is the first and third friday of every month.. AU is on Xmas holidays, so the next round might be on 8th Jan. Skillselect site is yet to be updated with Dec 18th results and the next invite dates along with number of invites for month of Jan 2016


----------



## JamesSultan (Dec 8, 2015)

Dear All,

While filling up my education details in EOI, i am running out of space in some text boxes. For Example, my university name is quite long and the text box doesn't allows me to enter its complete name. What should i do in this case?


----------



## engmohamed (Nov 25, 2014)

Did anybody receive an invitation yesterday?


----------



## JamesSultan (Dec 8, 2015)

Dear All,

Happy New Year. I have 2 questions and will appreciate your comments on it.

1. While filling up my education details in EOI, i am running out of space in some text boxes. For Example, my university name is quite long and the text box doesn't allows me to enter its complete name. What should i do in this case?

2. How easy it is to change the partner information after receiving an ITA _(Before submitting a visa application)_? For Example: In my EOI, if i mention that i do not want to include my spouse in my application and then later after receiving ITA, i decide to include her in my application. Is it just a matter to mentioning her in my visa application or is there another way?


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Our details are similar and have submitted on similar date. Let's stay connected and track the progress


Hi Krish4aus 

Any update regarding the nsw state sponsorship approval.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Hi Krish4aus
> 
> 
> 
> Any update regarding the nsw state sponsorship approval.:fingerscrossed:



Approval goes out mostly on Thursdays from NSW so keep your fingers crossed and wait till Thursday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Do you think, 60 pointers get higher chances this time?*

Happy New Year to All!

Any updates on invitations to 60 pts applicants? I applied on 19th Nov, it's been almost 2 months (precisely one month and three weeks); no invitation issued so far. 

Please see the attached image. According to that, priority has been changed from 60 pointers to 65 pointers. Do you have any data and please share! 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

I have skill assessment which expired before 3 months. I applied today for new one. Also today I received 65 each in Pte . So now I hav 70 points. My question is can I update my eoi with 70 points and if I get invited after two days then what will happen regarding my assessment ?


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*You need a valid Skill assessment to apply for EOI*

1. You need a valid Skill assessment to apply for EOI.

2. It doesn't matter how many points you earned so go for assessment one more time. I think re-assessment can be more quick.

3. With 70 pts, you will get EOI in matter of 3 days-mostly..

All the Best!


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

G'day Forum members,

I applied EOI yesterday(7th Jan-16) late night IST(8-Jan-16 AEDST).Kindly add me to the thread. Thank you.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

sriveha said:


> G'day Forum members,
> 
> I applied EOI yesterday(7th Jan-16) late night IST(8-Jan-16 AEDST).Kindly add me to the thread. Thank you.


You applied EOI with 65 points for 189?
If yes, mate you missed it by a few hours.
If you'd have applied before 18:30 IST, you'd have been invited.
You'll surely gonna get invited in next round.
Good Luck.


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

hello all

I got an email today for ITA 
I really feel over the moon.
Thanks to you all for your help through this thread.

Good Bye.


----------



## Theshi (Nov 9, 2015)

What does ITA stand for?


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Below is my timing:

Visa - 189 - Analyst Programmer
EOI Filed - 16/12/2015 with 65 points
EOI Invite - 18/12/2015
Visa Applied - 26/12/2015
Medical Done - 02/01/2016
PCC - 01/01/2016 (Not uploaded yet)
Grant - waiting

Thanks


----------



## vk.online83 (Oct 24, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Congrats!


Hello Friend,

Just to advise,just apply for visa,you can upload documents any time.


----------



## bimaldas_bl (Aug 5, 2015)

Can anyone please go through my thread here and help me out?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ating-eoi-empty-work-experience-end-date.html


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Theshi said:


> What does ITA stand for?


Invitation To Apply


----------



## Theshi (Nov 9, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Invitation To Apply


Thank you for that. what does DOE stand for?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Theshi said:


> Thank you for that. what does DOE stand for?


 Date of Effect


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dear All 
I am stuck on following question
"Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"

In the scroll down I can see my name , spouse name and my parents name (although parents are not migrating)

I understand I need to Give all travel details of self and spouse but not of Parents.

Kindly confirm my understating as I need to apply and complete today.

Looking forward for all of your support.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

swapnil1706 said:


> Dear All
> I am stuck on following question
> "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"
> 
> ...


You should have your parents removed from your visa application. By definition, they are not your dependents. See this: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...gle-page-ranking-application.html#post9193050*


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You should have your parents removed from your visa application. By definition, they are not your dependents. See this: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...gle-page-ranking-application.html#post9193050*


Thanks a ton dear....

So it means last 10 years travel details of Self and spouse needs to be given....

Pls if you can give a quick confirmation.

Thanks in advance

Rgds
Swapnil


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

swapnil1706 said:


> Thanks a ton dear....
> 
> So it means last 10 years travel details of Self and spouse needs to be given....
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## amitanshu (May 31, 2015)

*Update to waiting list*

Hi,

Can someone please update the waiting list for 189.

Amit


----------



## charanyakannan (Feb 3, 2016)

*NOV 2015 EOI submission*

Hi , I have submitted my EOI on 23rd NOV 2015 both 189 & 190 with 60 and 65 respectively.Has anyone got an invite for the NOV batch for both the VISAs?
Also few of my collegues have got their invite today. But wondering the cycle is on fortnight fridays and how are the invites released today?


----------

